# Male Gendered Ursidae Hivemind Thread



## Angel Tarragon

With anticipation of the closure of Kemrain's Ambiguously Gendered Return of 'What is the Hivemind?' thread I hereby present the Male Gendered Ursidae Hivemind Thread.

Chatter away to your hearts content.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So how is everyone?


----------



## HellHound

Everyone is fine.

Trust me.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Then why am I not supposed to be scaring them if I am not going to be human?!?!  I'm still allowed to eat them right?



Becareful how you word that to humans while naked.  They may misunderstand.


----------



## HellHound

Sweet - just noticed the ad banner at the top of the page giving away one of my old fave RPGs on DTRPG - Twilight 2000 (First edition, no less... not that weird hybrid edition they released later).

I have two copies of the contents of the boxed set, as well as a pile of supplements. But I can't resist a PDF copy too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

HellHound said:
			
		

> Everyone is fine.
> 
> Trust me.



I sure hope so.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

HellHound said:
			
		

> Sweet - just noticed the ad banner at the top of the page giving away one of my old fave RPGs on DTRPG - Twilight 2000 (First edition, no less... not that weird hybrid edition they released later).



It is a sweet game. I have fond memories of playing it with old friends.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I sure hope so.



The Hive has had an ample amount of chared flesh to satiate it for now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> The Hive has had an ample amount of chared flesh to satiate it for now.



Sorry to hear that. I fear its party my fault, what with the flames and everything.


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> Everyone is fine.
> 
> Trust me.



 Seconded.

And he can speak for everyone, too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Seconded.
> 
> And he can speak for everyone, too.



Since when?!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Since when?!



 Since July 4th, 2am GMT, Ending July 5th 12pm GMT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Since July 4th, 2am GMT, Ending July 5th 12pm GMT.



Okay, at least he only has 23 minutes left by my count. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, at least he only has 23 minutes left by my count. Thanks for the heads up!



 In GMT?  I thought he had more than that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, now its only 11:43 pm. Arizona isn't exactly on the Central time schtick.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, now its only 11:43 pm. Arizona isn't exactly on the Central time schtick.



 Isn't Arizona -6 or -7 GMT?  And I said 12pm, not am.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

-7, except for daylight savings. Which we don't have.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And I said 12pm, not am.



whoops.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> whoops.



 Yeah, I decided to give him extra leeway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I decided to give him extra leeway.



That was awfully nice of you.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That was awfully nice of you.



  Well, he doesn't post too much here, so I figured it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, he doesn't post too much here, so I figured it couldn't hurt.



Probably a good choice then.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Probably a good choice then.



 Also, if I get on his good side, maybe he'll send me more pdf's.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Also, if I get on his good side, maybe he'll send me more pdf's.



Thats always a good thing.


----------



## Kemrain

See? This is what you get for starting a new thread before the old one is dead! Less than a page so far! Your pitiful animal hivemind threads shall never overcome my ambiguous horde of ambiguous ambiguity!

- Kemrain the "Bwaahahahahaha!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Maybe he's just trying to prevent you from making your own threads...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe he's just trying to prevent you from making your own threads...



 He is! He's a big meanieface!

- Kemrain the Sobbing in the Corner.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He is! He's a big meanieface!
> 
> - Kemrain the Sobbing in the Corner.



 Maybe he's just catty?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe he's just catty?



 That goes withotu saying.

- Kemrain the 'All Spelling Errrors Intentional."


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That goes withotu saying.
> 
> - Kemrain the 'All Spelling Errrors Intentional."



 I...

Bravo.

I think this thread will get a lot more use really soon.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I...
> 
> Bravo.
> 
> I think this thread will get a lot more use really soon.



 Thank you, thank you. I especially like how I opened with a ' and closed with a ". Classic.

I think so, too. Sp let's steer this into a bizarre conversation about cthulhu or something.

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thank you, thank you. I especially like how I opened with a ' and closed with a ". Classic.
> 
> I think so, too. Sp let's steer this into a bizarre conversation about cthulhu or something.
> 
> - Kemrain the [Evil].



 I'm not good with the horror stuff.  A friend of mine ran a Cthulhu game and told me bits and pieces, but I've never done it myself.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not good with the horror stuff.  A friend of mine ran a Cthulhu game and told me bits and pieces, but I've never done it myself.



 It's not my specialty either, but it's better than where I *wanted* to go with the conversation...

- Kemrain the Dirty, Dirty, Dirty...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's not my specialty either, but it's better than where I *wanted* to go with the conversation...
> 
> - Kemrain the Dirty, Dirty, Dirty...



 'More permissable' isn't the same as 'better'.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 'More permissable' isn't the same as 'better'.



 True.

So I've recently started watchign American Dad, and it's AWSOME! It makes Family Guy look like sunday school! 

I mean, male pregnancy, Carl Rove as the Devil, Stan milking an alien, an evil german fish.. and that's all in one episode! Definately a series to watch and bounce between laughing uncontrollably and wondering if you should be offended. Fantastic show.

- Kemrain the Enamored.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> So I've recently started watchign American Dad, and it's AWSOME! It makes Family Guy look like sunday school!
> 
> I mean, male pregnancy, Carl Rove as the Devil, Stan milking an alien, an evil german fish.. and that's all in one episode! Definately a series to watch and bounce between laughing uncontrollably and wondering if you should be offended. Fantastic show.
> 
> - Kemrain the Enamored.



 I thought American Dad was done by the same people as Family Guy.

I saw that episode too, but I don't watch the show that much.  TV uses the wrong screen.


----------



## Kemrain

Ok, that bombed.

So, given that these threads are gendered, I figure we can have fun with that. Since the Driad thng came up last thread, I was wondering what other sorts of ways we have in RPG's to alter someone's sex.

- Kemrain the Interested.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That goes withotu saying.
> 
> - Kemrain the 'All Spelling Errrors Intentional."




Frukathka is catty.




What?

Shouldn't the thread title be Ursine?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Frukathka is catty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Shouldn't the thread title be Ursine?



 Now it's official!

And, yeah, maybe.  Or maybe Fru is playing a trick on you too...


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> So I've recently started watchign American Dad, and it's AWSOME! It makes Family Guy look like sunday school!
> 
> I mean, male pregnancy, Carl Rove as the Devil, Stan milking an alien, an evil german fish.. and that's all in one episode! Definately a series to watch and bounce between laughing uncontrollably and wondering if you should be offended. Fantastic show.
> 
> - Kemrain the Enamored.



But has it made you pee yourself yet?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Now it's official!
> 
> And, yeah, maybe.  Or maybe Fru is playing a trick on you too...




Or he's afraid of spelling errors...


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok, that bombed.
> 
> So, given that these threads are gendered, I figure we can have fun with that. Since the Driad thng came up last thread, I was wondering what other sorts of ways we have in RPG's to alter someone's sex.
> 
> - Kemrain the Interested.



I have a sex swapping question.

Would you guys be upset if your DM switched your characters sex?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Or he's afraid of spelling errors...



 Then wouldn't he want to make it correct?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a sex swapping question.
> 
> Would you guys be upset if your DM switched your characters sex?



 My character might be upset, but I wouldn't.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Now it's official!
> 
> And, yeah, maybe.  Or maybe Fru is playing a trick on you too...



 Very official. Officially officiated by the official officiator, even. How official!

- Kemrain the Redundantly Redundant.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a sex swapping question.
> 
> Would you guys be upset if your DM switched your characters sex?



 My GM did. Santel (Now Melissa) is quite happy as a woman now. Though, she's still not into the whole 'men' thing. Blech!

- Kemrain the Tinkerer with Gender.


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a sex swapping question.
> 
> Would you guys be upset if your DM switched your characters sex?



I'm generally not a big fan of DMs appearing as characters in a game they're DMing, much less with powers like this. Just not my cup of tea, is all. YMMV and if so, more power to you.

Hm. Unless it's a real-world supers game or something, maybe, but probably not.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Very official. Officially officiated by the official officiator, even. How official!
> 
> - Kemrain the Redundantly Redundant.



 Who's the official officiator?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a sex swapping question.
> 
> Would you guys be upset if your DM switched your characters sex?



 Happened to another character of mine, though that one was the point of the game. Solo kinda dirty game with me and my boyfriend. I won't go too much farther into it.

- Kemrain the Se7en!


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'm generally not a big fan of DMs appearing as characters in a game they're DMing, much less with powers like this. Just not my cup of tea, is all. YMMV and if so, more power to you.
> 
> Hm. Unless it's a real-world supers game or something, maybe, but probably not.



 Real world supers sex swapping?! Now this sounds intereting.

- Kemrain the In Heaven.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Who's the official officiator?



 Um.. Uh... You! JDiv, the Official Officiator, Officially Officiating Official Officials, Superneutral, Kemrain's Hero, and All 'Round Neato Dude.

- Kemrain the Suckup.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'm generally not a big fan of DMs appearing as characters in a game they're DMing, much less with powers like this. Just not my cup of tea, is all. YMMV and if so, more power to you.
> 
> Hm. Unless it's a real-world supers game or something, maybe, but probably not.



 Well, I guess that's a good point.  I'd prefer the GM to ask me, first, if it's okay.  When a GM messes with someone's character, that takes away player choice, which is a big no-no.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok, that bombed.
> 
> So, given that these threads are gendered, I figure we can have fun with that. Since the Driad thng came up last thread, I was wondering what other sorts of ways we have in RPG's to alter someone's sex.
> 
> - Kemrain the Interested.



 Well, I've probably used them all some time or another.  The simplest and most insidious is to use a reincarnation table that includes Nymph and Dryad.  Then, when the male PC rolls it, Bam!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um.. Uh... You! JDiv, the Official Officiator, Superneutral, Kemrain's Hero, and All 'Round Neato Dude.
> 
> - Kemrain the Suckup.



 And Druid?

Maybe this is too many titles?  I should start anew with just Jdvn1.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And Druid?
> 
> Maybe this is too many titles?  I should start anew with just Jdvn1.



 Jdvn2, you mean? If you're starting new, you need to change your rev number.

Or would it be Jdvn1.1?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Happened to another character of mine, though that one was the point of the game. Solo kinda dirty game with me and my boyfriend. I won't go too much farther into it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Se7en!



Were you turned in to a boy or a girl?


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I've probably used them all some time or another.  The simplest and most insidious is to use a reincarnation table that includes Nymph and Dryad.  Then, when the male PC rolls it, Bam!



 "Of all the things to be reincarnated as, it had to be a nymph. Why a nymph?! I'll never live this down! The guys at the bar will all laugh at me, and pinch my ass, and hit on me, and eerything. This blows! They haven't even invented Ben and Jerry's yet.. Man this blows..."

I could see how that might ruin someone's day.

- Kemrain the Very Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Were you turned in to a boy or a girl?



 From a male to a girl. From a girl to a succubus. Fun game, but not very grandma-safe.

- Kemrain the Fearer of the Rabid Death Gramdma!


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Jdvn2, you mean? If you're starting new, you need to change your rev number.
> 
> Or would it be Jdvn1.1?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




Oh No! More Jaydween Clones!

*Goes off to destroy all cloning factories*


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Jdvn2, you mean? If you're starting new, you need to change your rev number.
> 
> Or would it be Jdvn1.1?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



 Can't I just restart Jdvn1?


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Oh No! More Jaydween Clones!
> 
> *Goes off to destroy all cloning factories*



 You can't destroy all the clone factories, I've made nano-factories that create and assemble small parts into fully formed JDiv's. It looks like spontaneous generation! I'm so clever...

- Kemrain the Clever. And Modest, Too.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Can't I just restart Jdvn1?



 Sorry, if you did that, you'd have to reture your postcount. And by retire I mean give it to me. And by postcount, I mean... Uh.. Your postcount.

I got nothing.

- Kemrain the So Ashamed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Oh No! More Jaydween Clones!
> 
> *Goes off to destroy all cloning factories*



 The clones will never stop.  They've learned to create their own clones, even.

There are too many to stop, it's too late.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You can't destroy all the clone factories, I've made nano-factories that create and assemble small parts into fully formed JDiv's. It looks like spontaneous generation! I'm so clever...
> 
> - Kemrain the Clever. And Modest, Too.



 Ah, I love technology.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The clones will never stop.  They've learned to create their own clones, even.
> 
> There are too many to stop, it's too late.



 Yes! And they shall be my army eternally, as I have bribed them with snacks and cool upgrades and more snacks!

- Kemrain the Irken-Minded.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sorry, if you did that, you'd have to reture your postcount. And by retire I mean give it to me. And by postcount, I mean... Uh.. Your postcount.
> 
> I got nothing.
> 
> - Kemrain the So Ashamed.



 But if I started Jdvn2, I'd also have to start a new postcount.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Can't I just restart Jdvn1?



I officially grant permission for that. Just hand me your Superneutral License and the position of all clones and clone factories, and it's done.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, I love technology.



 Don't we all?

The sex-swapping talk is petering out.. Bad! What other ways are there in RPG's? C'mon, Rysti, you *gotta* know more!

- Kemrain the Desperate.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You can't destroy all the clone factories, I've made nano-factories that create and assemble small parts into fully formed JDiv's. It looks like spontaneous generation! I'm so clever...
> 
> - Kemrain the Clever. And Modest, Too.



*activates Nano-Destructo-Mat*


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I officially grant permission for that. Just hand me your Superneutral License and the position of all clones and clone factories, and it's done.



 I think I left a big cluster of nano-factories in your body, Otu. Seemed a safe place to store them, given your anti-propensity for self-destructon. That and the rent was SO cheap...

- Kemrain the Frugal.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't we all?
> 
> The sex-swapping talk is petering out.. Bad! What other ways are there in RPG's? C'mon, Rysti, you *gotta* know more!
> 
> - Kemrain the Desperate.



Well, there's the ever-popular Belt of Masculinity/Femininity. Elan the Bard. of OOTS fame has swiped one. Rumor has it that it would not affect Varsuuvius.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes! And they shall be my army eternally, as I have bribed them with snacks and cool upgrades and more snacks!
> 
> - Kemrain the Irken-Minded.



 But they have the same mind I do.  You have to bribe me, and I haven't seen any snacks.


----------



## Kemrain

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I think I left a big cluster of nano-factories in your body, Otu. Seemed a safe place to store them, given your anti-propensity for self-destructon. That and the rent was SO cheap...
> 
> - Kemrain the Frugal.



 Aww, the other thread is closed. I was gonna post "Last word game. I win!" to it.

- Kemrain the Troublemaker.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I officially grant permission for that. Just hand me your Superneutral License and the position of all clones and clone factories, and it's done.



 I... think I'm starting to see a flaw in this...


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, there's the ever-popular Belt of Masculinity/Femininity. Elan the Bard. of OOTS fame has swiped one. Rumor has it that it would not affect Varsuuvius.



 Varsuvious already played with a Belt of Ambiguity, eh? Fun toys.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I think I left a big cluster of nano-factories in your body, Otu. Seemed a safe place to store them, given your anti-propensity for self-destructon. That and the rent was SO cheap...
> 
> - Kemrain the Frugal.



I wondered where that fat came from. All those digested Jdvn clones... ewwww


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *activates Nano-Destructo-Mat*



 That only takes care of some of the factories, though, and the Nano-Destructo-Mat is still in prototype stage.  It isn't working.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But they have the same mind I do.  You have to bribe me, and I haven't seen any snacks.



 No way! they have their own minds. They're their own persons! They're all individuals!

They're just identical and under my control. Then again, I serve you, my master!

- Kemrain the Underling.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I... think I'm starting to see a flaw in this...



There is no flaw. [/jedi]


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aww, the other thread is closed. I was gonna post "Last word game. I win!" to it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Troublemaker.



 Nope, I win.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, there's the ever-popular Belt of Masculinity/Femininity. Elan the Bard. of OOTS fame has swiped one. Rumor has it that it would not affect Varsuuvius.



 The belt would be cooler if it wasn't cursed. It's a 1 time switch, isn't it?

- Kemrain the "That'll Do, but It's Not as Fun!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I wondered where that fat came from. All those digested Jdvn clones... ewwww



 They're tasty!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nope, I win.



 [Otu]Dang you, Jaydween! Dang you to heck![/Otu]

- Kemrain the Channeler.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That only takes care of some of the factories, though, and the Nano-Destructo-Mat is still in prototype stage. It isn't working.



No matter. I still have the Nano-Dissoluto-Mat, the Nano-Disintegrato-Mat, blah, blah, blah....


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They're tasty!



 Mmm! Real JDiv!

- Kemrain the ADoMeriffic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No way! they have their own minds. They're their own persons! They're all individuals!
> 
> They're just identical and under my control. Then again, I serve you, my master!
> 
> - Kemrain the Underling.



 ... You mean you didn't see the Jdvn-brand satellite recievers?  I control them all.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> There is no flaw. [/jedi]



 ... You're saying I'm perfect?  Why, thank you!

- Jdvn1 the Ignoring Context.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> No matter. I still have the Nano-Dissoluto-Mat, the Nano-Disintegrato-Mat, blah, blah, blah....



 Yes, but do you have batteries for all those?! 

- Kemrain the Dropping Otu's Batteries in a Dirty, Dirty Toilet!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They're tasty!



My stomach disagrees. S that's why I sisn't feel so well. It's all your fault, Jaydween!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> No matter. I still have the Nano-Dissoluto-Mat, the Nano-Disintegrato-Mat, blah, blah, blah....



 And by the time you're done with those, your body will be entirely taken over by nano-Jdvns!  Destroying them would only destroy yourself.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... You mean you didn't see the Jdvn-brand satellite recievers?  I control them all.



 But.. I do your bidding.. Why can't I control them?! I wanna play with the cloneslaves! I'll topple world powers and get Haagen Daz for us.. It'll be great.. Lemme', c'mon!

- Kemrain the Whiney.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The belt would be cooler if it wasn't cursed. It's a 1 time switch, isn't it?
> 
> - Kemrain the "That'll Do, but It's Not as Fun!"



I think so, but with a belt factory....


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> My stomach disagrees. S that's why I sisn't feel so well. It's all your fault, Jaydween!



 Are you better now, though?  You're certainly posting more.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I think so, but with a belt factory....



 Will it work more than once?

And, more importantly, will it improve your looks, or leave you looking as what you'd have looked like as the opposite sex?

- Kemrain the Inquisitive.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But.. I do your bidding.. Why can't I control them?! I wanna play with the cloneslaves! I'll topple world powers and get Haagen Daz for us.. It'll be great.. Lemme', c'mon!
> 
> - Kemrain the Whiney.



 *sigh*  You can control... *points* _that_ one.

- Jdvn1 the Pointing at Jdvn64789.52.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes, but do you have batteries for all those?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Dropping Otu's Batteries in a Dirty, Dirty Toilet!




They're not battery-driven. But I heard your nano-factories teleport energy from batteries, and don't take well to wet, dirty batteries...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *sigh*  You can control... *points* _that_ one.
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Pointing at Jdvn64789.52.



 Whoohoo!

JDiv64789.52! Dance!

Do doo do do doo doo dooo!

- Kemrain the Broken.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> They're not battery-driven. But I heard your nano-factories teleport energy from batteries, and don't take well to wet, dirty batteries...



 You heard wrong. Internal cold fusion. Made it in my shop. It's keen.

- Kemrian the Creative.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And by the time you're done with those, your body will be entirely taken over by nano-Jdvns! Destroying them would only destroy yourself.



You're assuming they are not ready yet...


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But.. I do your bidding.. Why can't I control them?! I wanna play with the cloneslaves! I'll topple world powers and get Haagen Daz for us.. It'll be great.. Lemme', c'mon!
> 
> - Kemrain the Whiney.



Thats why, because you have no self control. I on the other hand have full control of the clones. You build them and I control them. Thats how it works.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You're assuming they are not ready yet...



 Does that mean we control you already?

- Kemrain the Downward Spiral.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you better now, though?  You're certainly posting more.



More or less.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Whoohoo!
> 
> JDiv64789.52! Dance!
> 
> Do doo do do doo doo dooo!
> 
> - Kemrain the Broken.



 - Jdvn1 the Worried for Jdvn64789.52.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thats why, because you have no self control. I on the other hand have full control of the clones. You build them and I control them. Thats how it works.



 Aww! You're a meanieface!

So, you have a control console hidden in your secret lab on the south Jersey shore?

- Kemrain the Wierd.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You heard wrong. Internal cold fusion. Made it in my shop. It's keen.
> 
> - Kemrian the Creative.



Which still creates enormous heat. You're responsible for Global Warming!!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> - Jdvn1 the Worried for Jdvn64789.52.



Jdvn64789.52! Bring me tacos! I need them or I will explode. That happens to me sometimes.

- Kemrain the Malfunctioning SIR.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You're assuming they are not ready yet...



 You underestimate how for they've gone already, I think.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Which still creates enormous heat. You're responsible for Global Warming!!



 Whee! Warm tacos for everyone!

- Kemrain the Optimist.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> More or less.



 Which is it?  More or less?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Which still creates enormous heat. You're responsible for Global Warming!!



 We're actually focusing Global Warming on you...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Which is it?  More or less?



 Fair to middlin'?

- Kemrain the 'imist.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Does that mean we control you already?
> 
> - Kemrain the Downward Spiral.



I was talking about my ...-Mats. Your clone factories? My immune system took care of them. Except one, it plays it that factory before destroying it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> They're not battery-driven. But I heard your nano-factories teleport energy from batteries, and don't take well to wet, dirty batteries...



 Of course that's what you _heard_.  We supply your spies with false information.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You underestimate how for they've gone already, I think.



The ...-Mats have no legs (mostly), so they can't go.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I was talking about my ...-Mats. Your clone factories? My immune system took care of them. Except one, it plays it that factory before destroying it.



 What about the viro-stealth nano-factories? They're cloaked from your immune system, and leak worcestershire sauce into your bloodstream.

- Kemrain the Referential.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I was talking about my ...-Mats. Your clone factories? My immune system took care of them. Except one, it plays it that factory before destroying it.



 Your immune system is also a spy which has gotten false information.  There are many more nano-clone-factories left.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Your immune system is also a spy which has gotten false information.  There are many more nano-clone-factories left.



Hooray! I love being neutral.

- Kemrain the Immune System Informant.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The ...-Mats have no legs (mostly), so they can't go.



 I meant the nano-clones.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Of course that's what you _heard_.  We supply your spies with false information.



Spies? How old-fashioned. I have no spies.




But to whom did you supply those informations, then?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Spies? How old-fashioned. I have no spies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to whom did you supply those informations, then?



 ... Spies, ties, flies... you don't have flies with ties?


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Will it work more than once?
> 
> And, more importantly, will it improve your looks, or leave you looking as what you'd have looked like as the opposite sex?
> 
> - Kemrain the Inquisitive.



Who would look good as the opposite sex? Angelina Jolie? Brad Pitt? Patrick Warburton?


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What about the viro-stealth nano-factories? They're cloaked from your immune system, and leak worcestershire sauce into your bloodstream.
> 
> - Kemrain the Referential.



Destroyed by the Decloaker Immune System.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Spies? How old-fashioned. I have no spies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to whom did you supply those informations, then?



 Your immune system, silly!

- Kemrain the Immune System Informant.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who would look good as the opposite sex? Angelina Jolie? Brad Pitt? Patrick Warburton?



 Angelina Jolie IS the opposite sex. I don't likes her at all. She's the evil.

- Kemrian the Getting Odder as Time Goes On.

- Kemrian the "You Ended a Sentance with a Preposition!"


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Spies, ties, flies... you don't have flies with ties?




I have.... no desire to let you corrupt my information obtaining system.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Destroyed by the Decloaker Immune System.



 Well, then, Uh.. I payed a monkey to leave a bag of flaming poo on your dorestep. So there! Hah!

- Kemrain the Bored.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Your immune system, silly!
> 
> - Kemrain the Immune System Informant.



You know, I begin to believe that you are being fed with false information. Isn't Jdvn your main spy...?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who would look good as the opposite sex? Angelina Jolie? Brad Pitt? Patrick Warburton?



 I've seen a few morphs, and some people would look good as the opposite sex.

Dave Foley, from News Radio makes a much cuter girl than guy. Keanu Reeves looks a lot like Liv Tylor when you feminize him. Really, most people could be switched without *too* much effort. Just $20,000 in Facial surgery. It's pretty cool stuff.

- Kemrain the Informed, Saving Money, and Not Responsable for Spelling Celebrities Names Properly.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, then, Uh.. I payed a monkey to leave a bag of flaming poo on your dorestep. So there! Hah!
> 
> - Kemrain the Bored.



Uh..Oh.. *goes off to check*


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You know, I begin to believe that you are being fed with false information. Isn't Jdvn your main spy...?



 I know? Neat.

JDiv isn't my spy, he's my hero! And you thought your informants were good. Pfft!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Uh..Oh.. *goes off to check*



 *Siezes control of the 'Mats while Otu is checking*

Bwaahahahaha! Flaming poo victory is mine!

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> "Of all the things to be reincarnated as, it had to be a nymph. Why a nymph?! I'll never live this down! The guys at the bar will all laugh at me, and pinch my ass, and hit on me, and eerything. This blows! They haven't even invented Ben and Jerry's yet.. Man this blows..."
> 
> I could see how that might ruin someone's day.
> 
> - Kemrain the Very Amused.



 Heehee, yes


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't we all?
> 
> The sex-swapping talk is petering out.. Bad! What other ways are there in RPG's? C'mon, Rysti, you *gotta* know more!
> 
> - Kemrain the Desperate.



 Oh I do, but I have other threads to which to post   I'll mention the old "Swap bodies with someone of the opposite gender" as another one though


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> *Siezes control of the 'Mats while Otu is checking*



*Waves Remote-Control-O-Mat*


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've seen a few morphs, and some people would look good as the opposite sex.
> 
> Dave Foley, from News Radio makes a much cuter girl than guy. Keanu Reeves looks a lot like Liv Tylor when you feminize him. Really, most people could be switched without *too* much effort. Just $20,000 in Facial surgery. It's pretty cool stuff.
> 
> - Kemrain the Informed, Saving Money, and Not Responsable for Spelling Celebrities Names Properly.



Are you going for full conversion?


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, yes



 Me, I don't see it bothering much. But to each their own. the blinding thing would be annoying, but.. Ooh, what would happen if a nymph posed nude for a playboy centerfold?

They'd probably lose a lot of customers, even if that issue sold well...

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh I do, but I have other threads to which to post   I'll mention the old "Swap bodies with someone of the opposite gender" as another one though



Wish, Miracle, and maybe limited wish should be able to do the trick too.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you going for full conversion?



 Eh, I dunno. If by full conversion you mean having my genetals mutilated, I can't say yet. I like my present junks in that they work. They get in the way and all, but I don't have the burning hatred of my dangly bits that many others seem to. I think I might, eventually, get them snipped, but it would be after everything else was done, and I'm talking everything.  It'll be expensive, and painful, but I'd love full-body electrolysis. Mo more stubborn body hair would be a dream come true.

- Kemrain the Unsure About SRS, and Hoping This Isn't Too Personal.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh I do, but I have other threads to which to post   I'll mention the old "Swap bodies with someone of the opposite gender" as another one though



 How would that work?

- Kemrain the Confused.

I never really dug body swap. There's so many things that would entail that people never seen to consiter. I doubt I'd swap bodies with anyone unless they could prove to me thatr their body was in tip top condition. Or there was a Lemon Law for body swaps. That'd convince me...

- Kemrain the Spent WAY Too Much TIme Thinking About This.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ooh, what would happen if a nymph posed nude for a playboy centerfold?



I'd suspect the issue would never be published.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Angelina Jolie IS the opposite sex. I don't likes her at all. She's the evil.
> 
> - Kemrian the Getting Odder as Time Goes On.
> 
> - Kemrian the "You Ended a Sentance with a Preposition!"




I ain't too good at this rightin stuff. How did I end a sentence witha preposistion. Its been years since I was in English class. 

What do you mean she IS the opposite sex? Of course there are women hotter but not many. If she were to become a man I'd go gay that minute. Her and Kiera Knightly oh and Natalie Portman.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'd suspect the issue would never be published.



 Pity. "They always told me I'd go blind.. Why didn't I listen!?"

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Eh, I dunno. If by full conversion you mean having my genetals mutilated, I can't say yet. I like my present junks in that they work. They get in the way and all, but I don't have the burning hatred of my dangly bits that many others seem to. I think I might, eventually, get them snipped, but it would be after everything else was done, and I'm talking everything.  It'll be expensive, and painful, but I'd love full-body electrolysis. Mo more stubborn body hair would be a dream come true.
> 
> - Kemrain the Unsure About SRS, and Hoping This Isn't Too Personal.



I thought it was all a joke but your serious aren't you. Its cool.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I ain't too good at this rightin stuff. How did I end a sentence witha preposistion. Its been years since I was in English class.
> 
> What do you mean she IS the opposite sex? Of course there are women hotter but not many. If she were to become a man I'd go gay that minute. Her and Kiera Knightly oh and Natalie Portman.



 I was talking to me. I ended a sentance with a preposition. It was a Stargate reference. Sorry. Whoosh.

I don't know who Knightly is, but Natalie Portman and Jolie aren't terribly attractive to me. they don't have the builds and faces I find most attractive. I think Jolie's lis are out of proportion. But that's just my opinion. I have strange ideals of beauty. I was just griping about Jolie because everyone but me seems to fawn over her.

- Kemrain the Wondering What Everyone Sees in Her. 'Cept for Her Lips.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought it was all a joke but your serious aren't you. Its cool.



 Oh, yeah. Totally. I've told everyone here a few times. It's old news. I try to play around with it without becoming obnoxious, but I can't always help myself. Just tell me if I become too annoying. I usually take it well.

- Kemrain the "And by 'Take it Well' I mean 'Cry for Days."

I never use emoticons, ever, but I do hope that folks know when I'm kidding and when I'm not. I have thin skin, but I'm not as wussy as I let on.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

...And it got reeeal quiet all of a sudden... Did I do that?

- Kemrain the Conversation Stopper.


----------



## Knight Otu

6 minutes is quiet?


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> 6 minutes is quiet?



 Yes.

- Kemrain the Impatient.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> - Kemrain the Impatient.



Learned something new, I did.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I was talking to me. I ended a sentance with a preposition. It was a Stargate reference. Sorry. Whoosh.
> 
> I don't know who Knightly is, but Natalie Portman and Jolie aren't terribly attractive to me. they don't have the builds and faces I find most attractive. I think Jolie's lis are out of proportion. But that's just my opinion. I have strange ideals of beauty. I was just griping about Jolie because everyone but me seems to fawn over her.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wondering What Everyone Sees in Her. 'Cept for Her Lips.




I'm not into big lips. But I do think she is beautiful.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not into big lips. But I do think she is beautiful.



 Neat. I don't dig her, but I'm glad you do. Looking at beautiful peopleis wonderful. It's just a shame how we've been spoiled by the media. I've seen one girl in 3 years working in a public place who was model-level attractive. People are a lot more average than hollywood would suggest. Pity.

- Kemrain the Disallusioned.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah. Totally. I've told everyone here a few times. It's old news. I try to play around with it without becoming obnoxious, but I can't always help myself. Just tell me if I become too annoying. I usually take it well.
> 
> - Kemrain the "And by 'Take it Well' I mean 'Cry for Days."
> 
> I never use emoticons, ever, but I do hope that folks know when I'm kidding and when I'm not. I have thin skin, but I'm not as wussy as I let on.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



I must have come along after you mentioned it to everyone.
I'm all for people changing themselves for the better. I'm very open minded. 
Also if I had known I wouldn't have brought it up and also if it was discussed I would have choosen my words more carefully. I can see how they could have been hurtful.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I must have come along after you mentioned it to everyone.
> I'm all for people changing themselves for the better. I'm very open minded.
> Also if I had known I wouldn't have brought it up and also if it was discussed I would have choosen my words more carefully. I can see how they could have been hurtful.



 Oh, god, you weren't hurtful! I'm sorry if I gave that impression. I'm not hurt at all. I'm amused, not abused. I'm so sorry if I gave the wrong impression. Really. Sorry, man.

- Kemrain the Not hurt At All and Very Apologetic.

Don't get me wrong, I poke fun at myself and all, but I love talking about this stuff. I don't have many people in my life I can be frank with about all this, and the online community here has such wonderful people who let me talk about it that I feel very welcomed. I get responses ranging from, "...So?" to "Neat!" to "I'm sorry, that must be difficult, I'm glad you're taking it well and are able to do this to be happier with yourself." You folks are juat awsome. I love EN World.

- Kemrain the Appreciative.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Neat. I don't dig her, but I'm glad you do. Looking at beautiful peopleis wonderful. It's just a shame how we've been spoiled by the media. I've seen one girl in 3 years working in a public place who was model-level attractive. People are a lot more average than hollywood would suggest. Pity.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disallusioned.



I find beauty in almost everyone. I find crazy women attractive for some reason. I go for personality over looks most of the time. 

I agree the media has changed the way we look at people. Size does matter. This effects me because I'm big in all the wrong places and small in all the wrong places.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, god, you weren't hurtful! I'm sorry if I gave that impression. I'm not hurt at all. I'm amused, not abused. I'm so sorry if I gave the wrong impression. Really. Sorry, man.
> 
> - Kemrain the Not hurt At All and Very Apologetic.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I poke fun at myself and all, but I love talking about this stuff. I don't have many people in my life I can be frank with about all this, and the online community here has such wonderful people who let me talk about it that I feel very welcomed. I get responses ranging from, "...So?" to "Neat!" to "I'm sorry, that must be difficult, I'm glad you're taking it well and are able to do this to be happier with yourself." You folks are juat awsome. I love EN World.
> 
> - Kemrain the Appreciative.




I sometimes think I said the wrong thing when I didn't. 

It is cool how open peole are here. Many will support you even if you said you wanted to marry a Klingon. Of course I think some on here think they themselves are Klingons

If you ever needed someone to talk to and the regulars aren't around, you can always shoot me an email.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I sometimes think I said the wrong thing when I didn't.
> 
> It is cool how open peole are here. Many will support you even if you said you wanted to marry a Klingon. Of course I think some on here think they themselves are Klingons
> 
> If you ever needed someone to talk to and the regulars aren't around, you can always shoot me an email.



 I might, just as long as you don't have issues with too much information. 

And if my damn eMail server picks up again...

- Kemrain the Kicking Hir eMail.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a sex swapping question.
> 
> Would you guys be upset if your DM switched your characters sex?



As long as it's the character and not the player he's trying to swap.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I might, just as long as you don't have issues with too much information.
> 
> And if my damn eMail server picks up again...
> 
> - Kemrain the Kicking Hir eMail.



I like too much information. If its too much information I'll let you know. I'm a peoplephile. I find people interesting.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> As long as it's the character and not the player he's trying to swap.



No I was talking about the character. Now if I had the power to turn the player into something I'd go for Natalie Portman.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've seen a few morphs, and some people would look good as the opposite sex.
> 
> Dave Foley, from News Radio makes a much cuter girl than guy. Keanu Reeves looks a lot like Liv Tylor when you feminize him. Really, most people could be switched without *too* much effort. Just $20,000 in Facial surgery. It's pretty cool stuff.
> 
> - Kemrain the Informed, Saving Money, and Not Responsable for Spelling Celebrities Names Properly.



 Dave Foley and News Radio are awesome.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> No I was talking about the character. Now if I had the power to turn the player into something I'd go for Natalie Portman.



Good choice.


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:
			
		

> No I was talking about the character. Now if I had the power to turn the player into something I'd go for Natalie Portman.



Gold is another good option. Well, for people who're neither your friends nor particularly useful, that is.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Good choice.



Glad you approve.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Gold is another good option. Well, for people who're neither your friends nor particularly useful, that is.



 Why go for gold when you can go for platinum?

EDIT: Wow, that post put me exactly 2k posts behind Dark.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why go for gold when you can go for platinum?



 Because it's a classic.


----------



## Jdvn1

What if they came out with Gold 2.0, with platinum specks?


----------



## Darkness

On a second thought, there are things that are more valuable* than precious metals - especially if you do this more often than just once.

(*Or at least easier to get money out of.)


----------



## Aeson

Darkness said:
			
		

> On a second thought, there are things that are more valuable than precious metals




Yes there is. Like the soft caress of a woman.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes there is. Like the soft caress of a woman.



I'm glad you remove the footnote in that quote.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm glad you remove the footnote in that quote.




I am to.


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes there is. Like the soft caress of a woman.



 Though I wouldn't want to gain _that_ by means of transforming people into something else. Maybe I'm a romantic.



Spoiler



One with the prefix 'nec-,' that is.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Though I wouldn't want to gain _that_ by means of transforming people into something else. Maybe I'm a romantic.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> One with the prefix 'nec-,' that is.



 Well what if the person who was transformed wanted you to do it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

HellHound said:
			
		

> I have two copies of the contents of the boxed set, as well as a pile of supplements. But I can't resist a PDF copy too.




I just downloaded it myself the other day...  Never played it never heard of it.  I would have thought it was a brand new product if not for you.


----------



## Aeson

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well what if the person who was transformed wanted you to do it?



Yeah what he said.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah what he said.



 Maybe Aeson has a friend like Kemrain who would appreciate a gender-bending spell or two.


----------



## Aeson

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe Aeson has a friend like Kemrain who would appreciate a gender-bending spell or two.




Sometimes I wonder about him but I don't think he would go for it.


----------



## The Traveler

Do I even want to know what you crazy kids are doing with those he-bears?


----------



## Aeson

No you don't really want to know.


----------



## Jdvn1

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Do I even want to know what you crazy kids are doing with those he-bears?



 We never kiss and tell.


----------



## The Traveler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We never kiss and tell.



Well, the bears ain't talking either, you get me?


----------



## Jdvn1

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Well, the bears ain't talking either, you get me?



 Would you prefer talking bears?  I can point you to anthropomorphic RPG's.


----------



## The Traveler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Would you prefer talking bears?  I can point you to anthropomorphic RPG's.



Now see, look what you've done to that bear. I don't even know what you did to that bear, but that bear is _ashamed_. Whimpering. That bear is less than a bear.

Honestly, I didn't think bears could _cry_.

Boy, I strongly suspect you kids are up to something _unnatural_.


----------



## Jdvn1

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Now see, look what you've done to that bear. I don't even know what you did to that bear, but that bear is _ashamed_. Whimpering. That bear is less than a bear.
> 
> Honestly, I didn't think bears could _cry_.
> 
> Boy, I strongly suspect you kids are up to something _unnatural_.



 That's natural.  Bears cry to show dominance.

... Wait, maybe that's worse...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah. Totally. I've told everyone here a few times. It's old news. I try to play around with it without becoming obnoxious, but I can't always help myself. Just tell me if I become too annoying. I usually take it well.
> 
> - Kemrain the "And by 'Take it Well' I mean 'Cry for Days."
> 
> I never use emoticons, ever, but I do hope that folks know when I'm kidding and when I'm not. I have thin skin, but I'm not as wussy as I let on.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



I must have missed all the other times too, that or my duncecity levels have risen steadily over time.  But anyway, it's not like I am shy about any of my personal issues, I feel better to share them openly and find that I have to edit sometimes because I know it is TMI for people, however I never mind hearing or talking about any issue so feel free to drop me a line in email or messenger or whatever way you want if you just want to let loose on the subject sometime.  I find it interesting, and calming in a way for me because I know I am helping.  And it wouldn't be the first time that I have had one of these conversations (well multiple) before.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's natural.  Bears cry to show dominance.
> 
> ... Wait, maybe that's worse...



What are you doing to my football team?


----------



## Kemrain

I love the Hivemind. I love it good!

This is what I wanna see. Hooray for me. Though, I'm not sure where the bears came from. I'm also not sure I want to know. And, while the offer of anthropomorphic bears is interesting, it is also scary and frightening and I suspect it will lead to things that will call down the wrath of the Rabid Death-Grandma. No one needs that. We don't need that.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> What are you doing to my football team?



The Traveler already said...


			
				The Traveler said:
			
		

> [...]something unnatural[...]




- Kemrain the _Psudonatural_.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> No I was talking about the character. Now if I had the power to turn the player into something I'd go for Natalie Portman.





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes there is. Like the soft caress of a woman.





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Sometimes I wonder about him but I don't think he would go for it.



In that case, I think the soft caress you'd be feeling would be your buddy-turned-Natalie Portman viciously kicking your ass. Not what I go for, but if you like it, more power to ya!

- Kemrain the Playful.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dave Foley and News Radio are awesome.



 This is true. Dave Foley was also awsome in the Kids in the Hall. That's the first place I know of where we see him crossdressing, and if you ask me, he should never have stopped.

- Kemrain the Opinionated.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> In that case, I think the soft caress you'd be feeling would be your buddy-turned-Natalie Portman viciously kicking your ass. Not what I go for, but if you like it, more power to ya!
> 
> - Kemrain the Playful.



I'm not into that kind of stuff.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not into that kind of stuff.



 I kind of figured. Hence the playful. Being silly. Y'know?

- Kemrain the Silly.

[Edit]Wow, 2.700 posts. Alls I needs is a couple more encounters and I'm 3rd level! w00t![/Edit]


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I kind of figured. Hence the playful. Being silly. Y'know?
> 
> - Kemrain the Silly.
> 
> [Edit]Wow, 2.700 posts. Alls I needs is a couple more encounters and I'm 3rd level! w00t![/Edit]



Woho!  Almost 3rd levelers untie!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Lady_Acoma
> Then why am I not supposed to be scaring them if I am not going to be human?!?! I'm still allowed to eat them right?






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Becareful how you word that to humans while naked.  They may misunderstand.





Yeah. That can take on a whole new connotation right there....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that. I fear its party my fault, what with the flames and everything.





Too many castings of your fire wall spell you cast every time someone mentions "fire"?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> See? This is what you get for starting a new thread before the old one is dead! Less than a page so far! Your pitiful animal hivemind threads shall never overcome my ambiguous horde of ambiguous ambiguity!
> 
> - Kemrain the "Bwaahahahahaha!"




Too much ambiguousness going on here...


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Too much ambiguousness going on here...



 There's always room for ambiguity.

- Kemrain the Ambi..You Get the Idea.


----------



## Kemrain

Bront said:
			
		

> Woho!  Almost 3rd levelers untie!



 Lesdyxic almost 3rd levelers unite!

- Kemrain the Sdrawkcab.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Or he's afraid of spelling errors...




Then he shouldn't IM people... My friend makes alot of spelling errors in IM chats that he doesn't do in emails... Go figure...   

His most [in]famous one that I told Lady Acoma one night in IM chat: "I flee like [crap]".


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Then he shouldn't IM people... My friend makes alot of spelling errors in IM chats that he doesn't do in emails... Go figure...
> 
> His most [in]famous one that I told Lady Acoma one night in IM chat: "I flee like [crap]".



 Funny thing about spelling errors. Part of my problem with spelling becomes useful on occasion as my mind corrects mispelled words that other people type. I had to read that [in]famous error three times to notice the mistake. It usually works out to my advantage when reading others, and hurts me when reading my own. Funny how the mind works.

- Kemrain the Introspective.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I find beauty in almost everyone. I find crazy women attractive for some reason. I go for personality over looks most of the time.





Personality goes alot further than looks will... it won't work to have the hottest looking babe/hunk if they're a total jackass.... It's better to have an average-looking person who you can stand to be around and enjoy talking to and being with....


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I sometimes think I said the wrong thing when I didn't.
> 
> It is cool how open peole are here. Many will support you even if you said you wanted to marry a Klingon. Of course I think some on here think they themselves are Klingons
> 
> If you ever needed someone to talk to and the regulars aren't around, you can always shoot me an email.




Kemrain, that goes double for me.  And I've yet to EVER get TMI from anyone on anything... I'm not afraid o' da' truth!


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Kemrain, that goes double for me.  And I've yet to EVER get TMI from anyone on anything... I'm not afraid o' da' truth!



 Thanks, Cal. I'll be happy to talk over eMail.. As soon as my dang eMail server starts working again! Stupid servers...

- Kemrain the Appreciative and Gripeful.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thanks, Cal. I'll be happy to talk over eMail.. As soon as my dang eMail server starts working again! Stupid servers...
> 
> - Kemrain the Appreciative and Gripeful.




Give it a good swift kick or threaten to pour syrup into its works.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I sometimes think I said the wrong thing when I didn't.
> 
> It is cool how open peole are here. Many will support you even if you said you wanted to marry a Klingon. Of course I think some on here think they themselves are Klingons
> 
> If you ever needed someone to talk to and the regulars aren't around, you can always shoot me an email.





Must be you thinking you're a Klingon.....   

I don't recall anyone saying they're one....   

Or you could talk via IM.... it's fun that way. I've chatted alot with Lady Acoma (Marcia) via IM.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Personality goes alot further than looks will... it won't work to have the hottest looking babe/hunk if they're a total jackass.... It's better to have an average-looking person who you can stand to be around and enjoy talking to and being with....




I know this. Is it not possible to have both?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Must be you thinking you're a Klingon.....
> 
> I don't recall anyone saying they're one....
> 
> Or you could talk via IM.... it's fun that way. I've chatted alot with Lady Acoma (Marcia) via IM.




That was a joke. I have only met Klingons at Dragoncon. I'm too much of a pacifist to be one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Do I even want to know what you crazy kids are doing with those he-bears?





Better than sheep.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Well, the bears ain't talking either, you get me?




"What goes on in the Hive, STAYS in the Hive!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> What are you doing to my football team?





Trying to make them suck less than they did before?






Oh, wait. That sounded wrong.... 


Ah, well... what the heck...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I kind of figured. Hence the playful. Being silly. Y'know?
> 
> - Kemrain the Silly.
> 
> [Edit]Wow, 2.700 posts. Alls I needs is a couple more encounters and I'm 3rd level! w00t![/Edit]





Encounters like _these_ will get you there in no time...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There's always room for ambiguity.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ambi..You Get the Idea.




So now ambiguous=Jello?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Funny thing about spelling errors. Part of my problem with spelling becomes useful on occasion as my mind corrects mispelled words that other people type. I had to read that [in]famous error three times to notice the mistake. It usually works out to my advantage when reading others, and hurts me when reading my own. Funny how the mind works.
> 
> - Kemrain the Introspective.





And you shoulda seen the restraint I had to not pick on that one....   It was tough, I tell ya...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or you could talk via IM.... it's fun that way. I've chatted alot with Lady Acoma (Marcia) via IM.




I love chatting.  Too much.  My house is a bomb zone of debris because I'd rather chat than straighten stuff up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know this. Is it not possible to have both?




It probably is possible. I wouldn't know...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> That was a joke. I have only met Klingons at Dragoncon. I'm too much of a pacifist to be one.





There's the rare pacifist Klingon. I remember one, Konom, from the DC Star Trek comic line (the first series, not the second) who left the Empire and ended up joining Starfleet. He hated combat and wasn't militaristic like other Klingons. 

THere's alot of them there. I've been to Dragoncon many times. Early on, I dressed as a Klingon but haven't lately. It's too much of a hassle to do so... and hot.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Give it a good swift kick or threaten to pour syrup into its works.



If it wasn't states away, I might. Someone else runs it. Poorly.

- Kemrain the Gripeful.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Better than sheep.



Sheep don't fight back.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If it wasn't states away, I might. Someone else runs it. Poorly.
> 
> - Kemrain the Gripeful.



You need a new server. What makes you stick with this one?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> THere's alot of them there. I've been to Dragoncon many times. Early on, I dressed as a Klingon but haven't lately. It's too much of a hassle to do so... and hot.




Do you have any pics of you in costume?  I was never one for costuming myself, but I've seen some pretty darn good ones.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> You need a new server. What makes you stick with this one?



 I'm not paying for it?

- Kemrain the Cheap.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not paying for it?
> 
> - Kemrain the Cheap.




Ya get what ya pay for!


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not paying for it?
> 
> - Kemrain the Cheap.



Can't you use yahoo or hotmail? I use both and have for many years. They are getting better.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can't you use yahoo or hotmail? I use both and have for many years. They are getting better.




I've gone all Gmail.  My Hotmail and Yahoo emails are soooo full of spam it's not funny.  I use the dungeonmastercal at yahoo dot com account for initial contacts with folks, but after awhile I always ask them to switch to my Gmail addie.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Ya get what ya pay for!



 My boyfriend pays for it, I think. I dunno. I'm not the techno-nut of the bunch. I just 'spect my email to work, and get bitchy when it doesn't. I have important (to me at least) crap in there.

- Kemrain the Whiney.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

The server does suck, and we'll move when it comes back up, so I can make sure we copy all of the stuff off of it. 
I like Gmail too (and have an account with them), but having your e-mail on your own server allows you to do things like connect with a mail client using IMAP, not just webmail, like hotmail. I know Gmail does POP, for I'm not sure how long that will last.

Colin


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can't you use yahoo or hotmail? I use both and have for many years. They are getting better.



 I've used this address for years. It's what I use. I'm stuck in my ways. That and I HATE MSN and Yahoo mail services. they don't care abouttheir users at all.

- Kemrain the Spiteful.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've used this address for years. It's what I use. I'm stuck in my ways. That and I HATE MSN and Yahoo mail services. they don't care abouttheir users at all.
> 
> - Kemrain the Spiteful.



Ok got cha.


----------



## Aeson

I have opened a gmail account.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> See? This is what you get for starting a new thread before the old one is dead! Less than a page so far! Your pitiful animal hivemind threads shall never overcome my ambiguous horde of ambiguous ambiguity!
> 
> - Kemrain the "Bwaahahahahaha!"



Well, they only need enough time to take in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Frukathka is catty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Shouldn't the thread title be Ursine?



I like to go with the scientific classification.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> See? This is what you get for starting a new thread before the old one is dead! Less than a page so far! Your pitiful animal hivemind threads shall never overcome my ambiguous horde of ambiguous ambiguity!
> 
> - Kemrain the "Bwaahahahahaha!"



Looks like someone could use a good kiss!


----------



## Rystil Arden

e1ven said:
			
		

> The server does suck, and we'll move when it comes back up, so I can make sure we copy all of the stuff off of it.
> I like Gmail too (and have an account with them), but having your e-mail on your own server allows you to do things like connect with a mail client using IMAP, not just webmail, like hotmail. I know Gmail does POP, for I'm not sure how long that will last.
> 
> Colin



 I love my @mit.edu account that lets me POP or IMAP at will for free


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He is! He's a big meanieface!
> 
> - Kemrain the Sobbing in the Corner.



I'm not trying to be mean. I'm just presenting a hivemind in the *anyicipation* of the other being closed. Sorry.


----------



## Aeson

Anyone want to be the first to email me? I added it to my profile. You should be able to email from there.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Anyone want to be the first to email me? I added it to my profile. You should be able to email from there.




Emailed ya.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Emailed ya.



Ditto


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

And the Hivemind falls into a lull.......


----------



## Aeson

Just thinking the same thing.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

A friend of mine once pointed out that for every hour of conversation, there's five minutes of lull.


----------



## Aeson

I need to get my butt in gear and get to excerising. I need some of Kemrain's nanobots to help me lose weight.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> A friend of mine once pointed out that for every hour of conversation, there's five minutes of lull.



Is it cumulative? We had a 30 minute lull here.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I need to lose a great deal of weight.  In the last 15 years I've put on a horrible amount of poundage.  A friend and I were going to start walking in January, then I was in my accident.  I'm only just now able to walk without a cane, but I still can't support my weight on the leg for a long period of time, so walking for exercise is still a few weeks away.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is it cumulative? We had a 30 minute lull here.



It's more likley the other way around. For every hour of lull there's only 5 minutes of real conversation. Then again, I'm not an optimist.

- Kemrain the Doomey and Gloomy.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Of course, it doesn't help that I'm at work so I have to sneak my posts in.


----------



## Aeson

I've always been a big feller. I've taken steps recently to fix that and in the last year lost around 100 lbs. but I seem to have stalled.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Well, I'm 6'1" and in the neighborhood of 350 pounds.  I've always been heavy, but I went from 240 when I got married to this.  Ugh.


----------



## Aeson

hey we're in the same neighborhood. Maybe you should stop by and say hello


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> hey we're in the same neighborhood. Maybe you should stop by and say hello




I'll bring the donuts... lol


----------



## Aeson

No thank you that is one of the reasons I'm living in this part of town.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> No thank you that is one of the reasons I'm living in this part of town.




What?  Donuts aren't allowed there?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I've gone all Gmail.  My Hotmail and Yahoo emails are soooo full of spam it's not funny.  I use the dungeonmastercal at yahoo dot com account for initial contacts with folks, but after awhile I always ask them to switch to my Gmail addie.




After you weed thru the "applicants"?   

That's why I quit with hotmail. More spam of enlarge this and enlarge that and how many drugs can one take for this or that or certain sex probs....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've used this address for years. It's what I use. I'm stuck in my ways. That and I HATE MSN and Yahoo mail services. they don't care abouttheir users at all.
> 
> - Kemrain the Spiteful.




Nope. I think they actually sell out the email accounts to spammers.... I mean, c'mon... how can they know when you start an account if they don't have "insiders" to send them email addys? 

At least, with aohell, it'll weed out alotta spam mail into my spam folder for me to delete it... Downside is that unknown mail that I get from signup stuff for message boards and such that I *need* end up in there...

I may have an account with yahoo but have never activated the freebie email that goes with it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> A friend of mine once pointed out that for every hour of conversation, there's five minutes of lull.





We tend to call it the "17 minute lull".


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> After you weed thru the "applicants"?




Only those I deem worthy are given the secret gmail addie....or something like that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I need to lose a great deal of weight.  In the last 15 years I've put on a horrible amount of poundage.  A friend and I were going to start walking in January, then I was in my accident.  I'm only just now able to walk without a cane, but I still can't support my weight on the leg for a long period of time, so walking for exercise is still a few weeks away.




That's good that you're able to walk without a cane. My friend can when he's not hurting so bad from his back and knees... and the humid NC heat messes him up something fierce. He lived for 6 months out in Phoenix one time and probably preferred the dry heat to the humid heat here... but then any heat, from what he told me, was very BAD for him. His lack of exercise, except for walks around town at 3AM, made him gain alot of weight. Same with me. I don't really exercise other than lifting stuff and moving around at work. 

You should walk as much as your leg can stand, rest and then go for more. No need to push it and end up regressing in your recovery.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> No need to push it and end up regressing in your recovery.




And then I'd have to kick another Talwin addiction.  Ugh.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> And then I'd have to kick another Talwin addiction.  Ugh.




I take it that's a medication you had to take...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I take it that's a medication you had to take...




It's a very potent painkiller that I came to like taking for the sake of taking it... and when I realized that I kicked it cold turkey.  I had some pretty bad withdrawal symptoms for about a week (typical of opiate drugs).  I still crave it sometimes.  Do a Google for it.  It's some heavy stuff.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> It's a very potent painkiller that I came to like taking for the sake of taking it... and when I realized that I kicked it cold turkey.  I had some pretty bad withdrawal symptoms for about a week (typical of opiate drugs).  I still crave it sometimes.  Do a Google for it.  It's some heavy stuff.




I've taken Codiene one time and it kinda threw me for a loop with my heartrate. 

My friend with the bad back and knees from the military takes Vicatin for some part of his pain. It doesn't touch it that much...  And he also uses a Tinge Unit to neutralize the pain enough for the pain medication to actually work. And then, when it's really bad, he takes something that "throws him for a major loop" (don't know what it is...)

And "woof!". Powerful stuff indeed!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I'm back on Vicodin now, which I can manage and control myself over better than with Talwin.  They took me off Vicodin for Talwin because I'd taken the Vicodin so long it was having no effect on me anymore.  It's working again so far, but I rarely have to take it now.  Vicodin (hydrocodone) contains codeine, and I can take it with little side effect, except for some itchiness.  Oxycodone, on the other hand, breaks me out all over.  Eww.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Headin' home.  Have a hivey good time, ya'll!


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Headin' home.  Have a hivey good time, ya'll!



 Bye, Cal. Be well at home.

- Kemrain the Well Wisher.


----------



## Aeson

See ya Cal. Have a good one.


----------



## The Traveler

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We tend to call it the "17 minute lull".



Pshaw. Seventeen minutes isn't hard to fill at all. You just need a bag of weasels, five pounds of rich creamery butter, and a live Rabbi.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Pshaw. Seventeen minutes isn't hard to fill at all. You just need a bag of weasels, five pounds of rich creamery butter, and a live Rabbi.




Sounds like something that might hurt....



Hence the need for the Rabbi....


----------



## The Traveler

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like something that might hurt....



It only stings for the first five seconds, and then it's really nice.


----------



## Aeson

The Traveler said:
			
		

> It only stings for the first five seconds, and then it's really nice.



Thats what the Rabbi said to my pareants when I was an infant. One problem with the whole thing, I'm not Jewish.


----------



## The Traveler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thats what the Rabbi said to my pareants when I was an infant. One problem with the whole thing, I'm not Jewish.



Should've spoken up, son. Rabbis are reasonable folks.


----------



## Ashardalon

... How come that... the HIVE is speaking of Rabbis?



I guess I don't want to know, though.


----------



## Aeson

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> ... How come that... the HIVE is speaking of Rabbies?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I don't want to know, though.



We are the hivemind we speak of everything.


----------



## Ashardalon

I forgot more about the HIVE than you've learned so far, freshly-implanted one. But talking about rabbis might be a bit... risky with the ENRules...


----------



## The Traveler

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> I forgot more about the HIVE than you've learned so far, freshly-implanted one. But talking about rabbis might be a bit... risky with the ENRules...



This is not the Rabbi as the respected Jewish religious leader. This is the Rabbi as comedic, indeed _vaudevillian_ set dressing.

The Rabbi is a yukster scientific constant, a _lingua franca_ of haw-haw that is universal in jokes.

To wit: "Three Rabbis walk into a bar, the fourth ducks."


----------



## Ashardalon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like to go with the scientific classification.



Lupine, Feline, Ursi_dae_? I don't think you do.


----------



## Ashardalon

The Traveler said:
			
		

> ducks



Quack!

I hereby declare Frukathka's next thread to be titled "[choose] Gendered Anatine Hivemind Thread."


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I love the Hivemind. I love it good!
> 
> This is what I wanna see. Hooray for me. Though, I'm not sure where the bears came from. I'm also not sure I want to know. And, while the offer of anthropomorphic bears is interesting, it is also scary and frightening and I suspect it will lead to things that will call down the wrath of the Rabid Death-Grandma. No one needs that. We don't need that.



Nah, these are non-bad anthropomorphic bears.


----------



## The Traveler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah, these are non-bad anthropomorphic bears.



I must posit that such a classification is shaky science of the worst sort.


----------



## Jdvn1

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I've gone all Gmail.  My Hotmail and Yahoo emails are soooo full of spam it's not funny.  I use the dungeonmastercal at yahoo dot com account for initial contacts with folks, but after awhile I always ask them to switch to my Gmail addie.



/me hearts GMail.


----------



## Jdvn1

The Traveler said:
			
		

> I must posit that such a classification is shaky science of the worst sort.



 Bears are cool.  Spirit bears are cooler.

Science be darned.


----------



## The Traveler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bears are cool.  Spirit bears are cooler.
> 
> Science be darned.



You'll want science when Yogi is eating your face!


----------



## Aeson

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> I forgot more about the HIVE than you've learned so far, freshly-implanted one. But talking about rabbis might be a bit... risky with the ENRules...



I haven't said anything in the negative.


----------



## Jdvn1

The Traveler said:
			
		

> You'll want science when Yogi is eating your face!



 ... No, I don't think I'll be thinking about science then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> Lupine, Feline, Ursi_dae_? I don't think you do.



Kill me if wikipediaing is illegal.


----------



## Ashardalon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... No, I don't think I'll be thinking about science then.



More like a shotgun.

Or 'The Dip'.


----------



## Ashardalon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Kill me if wikipediaing is illegal.



It certainly isn't. Where do you think I got the Anatine from? 


But I may still kill you, right?


----------



## Aeson

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> But I may still kill you, right?




NO! you may not. We need him around here. I may be undead but I can't bring others to undeath.


----------



## The Traveler

Pff. Frukathka dies all the time. When the latest one bites the dust, we just decant a new one from the Frukathka Farm's clone bank.


----------



## Aeson

How often does he die? Like Kenny or a red shirt?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> I hereby declare Frukathka's next thread to be titled "[choose] Gendered Anatine Hivemind Thread."



Nope no ducks here.


----------



## The Traveler

Aeson said:
			
		

> How often does he die? Like Kenny or a red shirt?



Well, have you ever played Paranoia?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Pff. Frukathka dies all the time. When the latest one bites the dust, we just decant a new one from the Frukathka Farm's clone bank.



I'm not a clone. 

Schwarzenegger-esue:
I know who I am.


----------



## Aeson

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Well, have you ever played Paranoia?



Nope. I keep hearing about it.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not a clone.
> 
> Schwarzenegger-esue:
> I know who I am.



I'm a person and my name is Arnold....I mean Anikan.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Pff. Frukathka dies all the time. When the latest one bites the dust, we just decant a new one from the Frukathka Farm's clone bank.




He's got more lives than his avatar does.


----------



## The Traveler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know who I am.



I know who you are too. You're Frukathka Mark XIXVII. This generation we managed to engineer you not to eat all the Doritos.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The Traveler said:
			
		

> I know who you are too. You're Frukathka Mark XIXVII. This generation we managed to engineer you not to eat all the Doritos.



I never liked Doritos in any incarnation.


----------



## Aeson

YUM Doritos. You programmed him to save the Cool Ranch for me right?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I never liked Doritos in any incarnation.



Thats crazy talk that is.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thats crazy talk that is.



Why is it crazy? I prefer BBQ flavored Pork Rinds over Doritos anyday.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why is it crazy? I prefer BBQ flavored Pork Rinds over Doritos anyday.




Its ok. We all have our crazy little quarks, yours just so happens to be not liking Doritos. I'm kidding. Nothing wrong with not liking them. Its better for you not to eat them. 


Tough call Pork Rinds or Doritos. I still have to go with Doritos.


----------



## The Traveler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I never liked Doritos in any incarnation.



Looks like the memory implants worked this time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Looks like the memory implants worked this time.



Apparently so.


----------



## The Traveler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Apparently so.



Next generation, we're working on preventing you from going on an Eastertime peep binge and hallucinating that you're the King of the Hummingbirds.


----------



## Aeson

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Looks like the memory implants worked this time.



What did you use. A horrible childhood attack by a giant Dorito?


----------



## Aeson

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Next generation, we're working on preventing you from going on an Eastertime peep binge and hallucinating that you're the King of the Hummingbirds.




OOO PEEPS. STOP!!! Your making me hungry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Next generation, we're working on preventing you from going on an Eastertime peep binge and hallucinating that you're the King of the Hummingbirds.



I don't celebrate Easter by eating chocolate and sweets. I celebrate it by going to church.


----------



## The Traveler

Aeson said:
			
		

> What did you use. A horrible childhood attack by a giant Dorito?



His mother was killed by a fully automatic Nacho Dorito. I suspect the boys in Scripting have been hepped up on goofballs again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BTW Thanks for the idea for the monster. I'll be throwing the Hal-fiend colossal Hummingbird at my players next session.


----------



## The Traveler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't celebrate Easter by eating chocolate and sweets. I celebrate it by going to church.



Oh my goodness. We're ahead of schedule. Excellent! I shall inform the Secret Masters!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't celebrate Easter by eating chocolate and sweets. I celebrate it by going to church.



Nothing wrong with that but there is always room for chocolate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness. We're ahead of schedule. Excellent! I shall inform the Secret Masters!



You do that while I DL your personality.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> BTW Thanks for the idea for the monster. I'll be throwing the Hal-fiend colossal Hummingbird at my players next session.



Will it be part of a hivemind?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that but there is always room for chocolate.



Not when you are on a diet trying to reach an ideal wight suitable for joining the Army.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Will it be part of a hivemind?



Sure why not? It'll be in the first post of the next hivemind I start.


----------



## The Traveler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You do that while I DL your personality.



Dammit, illegal personality downloads really cut into my bottom line. A brother's gotta eat, y'know.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You do that while I DL your personality.



Give him Winnie the Pooh's personality.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Dammit, illegal personality downloads really cut into my bottom line. A brother's gotta eat, y'know.



Okay got it. Now all I need id just cubic inch of your flesh to clone you and upload your memories/personality to. Then I'll make your clone my workslave. 

Anyone up for a bounty on The Traveler?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Give him Winnie the Pooh's personality.



Winnie the Who?


----------



## The Traveler

Help, help, I'm being oppressed!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Help, help, I'm being oppressed!



I think you've pretty much been oppressed from Day One.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not when you are on a diet trying to reach an ideal wight suitable for joining the Army.



Unless its an army of Undead they don't take wights.

Noble cause. I kid but I respect.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Unless its an army of Undead they don't take wights.



The US Army. OY!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Noble cause. I kid but I respect.



Oh, whoops!


----------



## The Traveler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The US Army. OY!



I hear they don't take Wights either.


----------



## Aeson

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Help, help, I'm being oppressed!



Only if your a minority. If you are then there is no oppression. Its all in your head.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The Traveler said:
			
		

> I hear they don't take Wights either.



I'm not a wight, but I am white!


----------



## Aeson

The Traveler said:
			
		

> I hear they don't take Wights either.



But they do take Whites so your in. Really I'm not racist.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I never liked Doritos in any incarnation.





Heretic!!


----------



## Aeson

Hey Frukathka, You hit 5000 posts. What are you going to do now?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't celebrate Easter by eating chocolate and sweets. I celebrate it by going to church.





I get to church when I get the chance. Work usually gets in the way.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey Frukathka, You hit 5000 posts. What are you going to do now?





Going to Disneyland?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> But they do take Whites so your in. Really I'm not racist.





Keep tellin' yerself that....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

The Hive really does go the strangest places sometimes...oh well I will just sit back and enjoy the ride till I figure out what in the hells is going on.

*pulls up a folding chair and waves her arms in the air over her head screaming as if she were on a roller coaster*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I get to church when I get the chance. Work usually gets in the way.




I go to church AND eat chocolate! Woot!


----------



## Steve Jung

You guys sure are hard to catch up to. Whew.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Maybe if you chomp onto someone's leg and don't let go you won't have to catch up so much?


----------



## Evilhalfling

Am I going to have a repeat of my hivemind army dream after reading this conversation? 

I dreamed that I was part of a six person team designed to become a telepathic squad, each member providing some aspect of personality necessary for a unit. 
After waking up I spent 1/2 hr analyizing what part I played and what each of the other five added to the whole.  My subconcious is not subtle- there are always meanings to my dreams. 

Turns out I provided imagination and a check on the agressive tendencies, I also provided some medation between other aspects.


----------



## Campbell

I should be finishing up a paper on a life altering experience right now, but I'm going to have to make something up. My values have never been specifically altered by any specific event. Why can't you take a creative writing class to fufill your general studies requirements at most schools? this self-exploration stuff is for crazy people.

I don't know why I'm posting to a Hivemind thread. It just seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## Jdvn1

Have you ever heard of Kubler-Ross?  Very insightful person in the subject of death and life.  Maybe you could use some of her quotes?

http://www.elisabethkublerross.com/pages/Quotes.html

And welcome to the Hive.


----------



## Campbell

The Traveler said:
			
		

> I hear they don't take Wights either.



Why not? Darned undead never live up to their potential.


----------



## Campbell

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Have you ever heard of Kubler-Ross? Very insightful person in the subject of death and life. Maybe you could use some of her quotes?
> 
> http://www.elisabethkublerross.com/pages/Quotes.html
> 
> And welcome to the Hive.



It looks like excellent campaign inspiration, but it will sadly be of little use to me for this assignment. We were explicitly told to avoid death, divorce, child birth as subjects. I'm not sure why bad sex was left off the list.  I think I'll write about the first time I got drunk, and did something stupid. I don't really remember what that was, but maybe some truth will be involved.

The Hive feels nice.


----------



## Jdvn1

You could probably talk about _a_ time you got drunk and did something stupid and just call it the first.  Or, since it's creative writing, come up with something entirely false.

The Hive is fun!  Stop whenever you can!  There's almost always someone here.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Have you ever heard of Kubler-Ross?  Very insightful person in the subject of death and life.  Maybe you could use some of her quotes?
> 
> http://www.elisabethkublerross.com/pages/Quotes.html
> 
> And welcome to the Hive.



 Where have I heard that name...Oh, right--it was one of the people who wrote a book with "Living and Dying" in the title that I theorised for the scene in the Almereyda Hamlet movie where Ophelia covers her face with a book, but its in blurry Pixelvision so you can't see it too well.  It wasn't her though, but the director read my theories and replied that some of them were correct, including one of the books I guessed--On Living and Dying by J Krishnamurti I believe.  That was cool.


----------



## Jdvn1

Um, well Kubler-Ross is a famous thanatologists, and is considered to have started the field.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Um, well Kubler-Ross is a famous thanatologists, and is considered to have started the field.



 Well, I just found her because her book had that at the end--I'm just amazed I ever heard the name again.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hopefully you'll hear it again--the quotes I linked to are some pretty neat quotes.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hopefully you'll hear it again--the quotes I linked to are some pretty neat quotes.



 We atheists do not like to dwell on death...


----------



## Jdvn1

... And that little girl is _way_ too smart for a little girl.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... And that little girl is _way_ too smart for a little girl.



She's supposed to be very smart, actually. I was worried I hadn't gotten that across


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We atheists do not like to dwell on death...



 Hm, it didn't occur to me that atheists would avoid the issue.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, it didn't occur to me that atheists would avoid the issue.



 Well, its not that I avoid is so much as that I choose not to dwell on it because it causes intense feelings of depression with psychosomatic chest pangs when I dwell on it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She's supposed to be very smart, actually. I was worried I hadn't gotten that across



 No, you got it across a long time ago.  She's _too_ smart, though, and it's continually frustrating.  Why can't you play a little kid like a little kid?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, its not that I avoid is so much as that I choose not to dwell on it because it causes intense feelings of depression with psychosomatic chest pangs when I dwell on it.



 That's one reason why I'm not an atheist.  It occured to me that something that empty and depressing is too absurd to be true.

Well, in my opinion.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, you got it across a long time ago.  She's _too_ smart, though, and it's continually frustrating.  Why can't you play a little kid like a little kid?



 She's extremely smart in some ways for her age (she also looks a bit younger than she is, but that's a different story), but she is still naive and lacking any understanding of many things.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's one reason why I'm not an atheist.  It occured to me that something that empty and depressing is too absurd to be true.
> 
> Well, in my opinion.



 I won't respond to that because I'm a good boy


----------



## Campbell

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, it didn't occur to me that atheists would avoid the issue.



Actually, I rather enjoy such discussions. I must be a rather odd atheist.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She's extremely smart in some ways for her age (she also looks a bit younger than she is, but that's a different story), but she is still naive and lacking any understanding of many things.



 There's no way you learn that from a render, though...


----------



## Jdvn1

Heh.  Well, whatever.  Also, the quotes don't discuss what's after death, but death itself, coping with death, the consquences of death, and life.  She tends to avoid religious implications, IIRC.


----------



## Jdvn1

Campbell said:
			
		

> Actually, I rather enjoy such discussions. I must be a rather odd atheist.



 Well, no one here is normal anyway.  

If you enjoyed the quotes, I'm glad.  If not, well, sorry.

I think I'll get some sleep now, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There's no way you learn that from a render, though...



 How do you know?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh.  Well, whatever.  Also, the quotes don't discuss what's after death, but death itself, coping with death, the consquences of death, and life.  She tends to avoid religious implications, IIRC.



 I read them whenooyu linked them.  There was a lot of implied theism there, but you're correct that nothing was ever outright.  However, some of her arguments definitely assumed it.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How do you know?



He is one with the Hippo's.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> He is one with the Hippo's.



 Ah, I thought that thing about the hippos was pretty funny myself


----------



## Campbell

Bront said:
			
		

> He is one with the Hippo's.



If all the hippos die will he care?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Campbell said:
			
		

> If all the hippos die will he care?



 Heehee, you probaby thought this was a random comment on Bront's part, but its actually referring to my Immortality Awakens PbP game, where a little girl mistook the gods for hippos


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, you probaby thought this was a random comment on Bront's part, but its actually referring to my Immortality Awakens PbP game, where a little girl mistook the gods for hippos



Of course, that's assuming she even knows what a Hippo is.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Of course, that's assuming she even knows what a Hippo is.



 Well yes


----------



## Campbell

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, you probaby thought this was a random comment on Bront's part, but its actually referring to my Immortality Awakens PbP game, where a little girl mistook the gods for hippos



Maybe evantually I'll catch on.
Maybe.
My mind hasn't quite integrated itself with the Hivemind.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Campbell said:
			
		

> Maybe evantually I'll catch on.
> Maybe.
> My mind hasn't quite integrated itself with the Hivemind.



 I'll help you:

Lessee...here's some important Hiveminders, though I'm probably missing a lot of people so if they read this, they shouldn't get their feelings hurt that I didn't mention them because I'm incredibly tired:

Me, Rystil Arden- I tend to talk about weird random things, particularly references to my Play-by-Post games, some of whose players frequent the Hive and others don't.

Jdvn1: Superneutral archrival of Knight Otu and Hero of Kemrain--has a large number of clones, likes education.

Knight Otu: Living ENWorld Judge and superneutral archrival of Jdvn1.  He judges my Immortality Awakens game where Jdvn1 is a player, and he not-so-secretly hopes that Jdvn1's character will be killed.

Kemrain:  Ambiguously Gendered concept.  Has a character named Melissa in a campaign with e1ven that s/he really likes.  If you use the pronoun 'he' or 'she' to refer to Kemrain, Jdvn1 will ask "is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?"

Lady Acoma: Often sleep-deprived, she loves fire, nudity, and fire...also sometimes girls, but mostly fire.  Did I mention she loves fire?

Frukathka: His avatar is a cat, but he firmly denies that he is also a cat.

Darth K'trava: A fan of sci-fi, she is a paladin of Torm despite her sithness, which causes much hijinks when the poster who goes by Torm on these boards appears and claims to be Torm the deity (from the Forgotten Realms).

...and what terribly incomplete list would be complete without:

Crothian- Oozish master of the Hivemind and reader of many books.  And writer of many reviews.  And poster of many posts...Aww, hell, you know him already.


----------



## Campbell

Thanks for the help. I'll try to play nice.


----------



## Bront

Campbell said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help. I'll try to play nice.



Bah, this is a hive.  You need not play nice.

BTW, Congrats to Rystil on passing JDVN1 in post count.  Happened sometime tonight (Likely in the SoM thread)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, this is a hive.  You need not play nice.
> 
> BTW, Congrats to Rystil on passing JDVN1 in post count.  Happened sometime tonight (Likely in the SoM thread)



 Actually, it has happened every night for a few days now.  I pass him, he passes me, it keeps going.  Specifically, I passed him today on an Immortality Awakens post, having tied in SoM


----------



## Campbell

Post count is a sham. I am convinced some bribery must be involved.


----------



## Campbell

And just because I miss Hong's antics:

Oi.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Campbell said:
			
		

> Post count is a sham. I am convinced some bribery must be involved.



 No, its definitely not a sham.  It takes a lot of hardcore slacking to get a postcount this high in as few days as a member as I have


----------



## Campbell

Of course it's a sham. Do you think I'm actually posting right now?  Nope.  I bribed one of Crothian's posting monkeys.


----------



## Bront

Campbell said:
			
		

> Of course it's a sham. Do you think I'm actually posting right now?  Nope.  I bribed one of Crothian's posting monkeys.



I have my cat make several of my posts a day.  Generaly, they tend to involve Hairballs, how much she likes licking her fur, and that she's upset that I'm not around to let her outside so she can guard the deck from intruding rabbits or play with her possom friend.  No one in the hive generaly notices.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I have my cat make several of my posts a day.  Generaly, they tend to involve Hairballs, how much she likes licking her fur, and that she's upset that I'm not around to let her outside so she can guard the deck from intruding rabbits or play with her possom friend.  No one in the hive generaly notices.



 Just don't let her post in your PbP games.  She might not get along well with Alton


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just don't let her post in your PbP games.  She might not get along well with Alton



She gets along quite well with dogs actualy.  Well, at least ones she knows.

I think she's bored.  The GF is away on vacation, her kids are gone for the summer, and right now it's just me and the cat.  She's been sleeping a lot more lately, though that could be a heat issue too (She's a long hair)


----------



## Campbell

I have to admit I'm not much for pets. I've always found that pets are more work than they're worth. 

Oi "Animal Hating Hoodlum"


----------



## Bront

Campbell said:
			
		

> I have to admit I'm not much for pets. I've always found that pets are more work than they're worth.
> 
> Oi "Animal Hating Hoodlum"




I feed the cat twice a week.  Change her litter once every few weeks, depending on how often she uses it, and that's about it.  She just does her own thing, and generaly just asks for attention when I'm around.  Very low maintinance.  I have a bird too, but she's a bit messier.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll help you:
> 
> Lessee...here's some important Hiveminders, though I'm probably missing a lot of people so if they read this, they shouldn't get their feelings hurt that I didn't mention them because I'm incredibly tired:
> 
> Me, Rystil Arden- I tend to talk about weird random things, particularly references to my Play-by-Post games, some of whose players frequent the Hive and others don't.
> 
> Jdvn1: Superneutral archrival of Knight Otu and Hero of Kemrain--has a large number of clones, likes education.
> 
> Knight Otu: Living ENWorld Judge and superneutral archrival of Jdvn1.  He judges my Immortality Awakens game where Jdvn1 is a player, and he not-so-secretly hopes that Jdvn1's character will be killed.
> 
> Kemrain:  Ambiguously Gendered concept.  Has a character named Melissa in a campaign with e1ven that s/he really likes.  If you use the pronoun 'he' or 'she' to refer to Kemrain, Jdvn1 will ask "is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?"
> 
> Lady Acoma: Often sleep-deprived, she loves fire, nudity, and fire...also sometimes girls, but mostly fire.  Did I mention she loves fire?
> 
> Frukathka: His avatar is a cat, but he firmly denies that he is also a cat.
> 
> Darth K'trava: A fan of sci-fi, she is a paladin of Torm despite her sithness, which causes much hijinks when the poster who goes by Torm on these boards appears and claims to be Torm the deity (from the Forgotten Realms).
> 
> ...and what terribly incomplete list would be complete without:
> 
> Crothian- Oozish master of the Hivemind and reader of many books.  And writer of many reviews.  And poster of many posts...Aww, hell, you know him already.





What am I? Chopped liver?  Ack!  I range from plucky comic relief to brave point man to wacky color commentary with a little razor sharp insight on the side....

.....or something like that.


----------



## Bront

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> What am I? Chopped liver?  Ack!  I range from plucky comic relief to brave point man to wacky color commentary with a little razor sharp insight on the side....
> 
> .....or something like that.



We are the hive.  We creave neither attention nor noteriety.  We are, and that is all.


----------



## Campbell

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> What am I? Chopped liver? Ack! I range from plucky comic relief to brave point man to wacky color commentary with a little razor sharp insight on the side....
> 
> .....or something like that.




That is the most bizarre zen koan I have ever come across...

Oi "I will continue to steal Hong's shtick until he returns to us"


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I stole nothing.  I know nothing of Hong's schtick.


----------



## Campbell

It's okay. Hong doesn't use his shtick anymore.

Oi "Teh Funny"


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

In the jungle, the mighty jungle, the Hive sleeps today.


----------



## Knight Otu

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> What am I? Chopped liver? Ack! I range from plucky comic relief to brave point man to wacky color commentary with a little razor sharp insight on the side....
> 
> .....or something like that.



At least you have pants now...


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> In the jungle, the mighty jungle, the Hive sleeps today.



I'm awake. 

I'm at work.

Pooey work. Keepin' this damn chair warm. Stoopid chair, getting cold all the time. Damb non-mammal chair.. Fooey.

- Kemrain the Akward.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Knight Otu: Living ENWorld Judge and superneutral archrival of Jdvn1. He judges my Immortality Awakens game where Jdvn1 is a player, and he not-so-secretly hopes that Jdvn1's character will be killed.



While we're on the topic - Campbell, weren't you a Living Enworld player?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> At least you have pants now...




Indeed I do!  Pants rule!


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> important



Ooooh, I'm 'important'!



			
				Rysti-wysti said:
			
		

> Kemrain:  Ambiguously Gendered concept.  Has a character named Melissa in a campaign with e1ven that s/he really likes.  If you use the pronoun 'he' or 'she' to refer to Kemrain, Jdvn1 will ask "is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?"



Heee! Rysti remembers me.. Whee!

- Kemrain the Odd.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> At least you have pants now...




I love pants.



			
				Invader Zim said:
			
		

> But, invader blood marches through my veins like giant radioactive rubber pants! The pants command me! Do not deny my veins!




I love them _good_.

- Kemrain the Not Stupid. 

- Kemrain the Advanced.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Pants are great, except when they get in the way of...

Pants are great.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Pants are great, except when they get in the way of...
> 
> Pants are great.



 In the way of what?! Tell me! I must know! What could spoil the greatness that is pants!? You MUST tell me! Nooo!!!

- Kemrain the Overdramatic.


----------



## Bront

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> At least you have pants now...



I thought this was a pants optional thread?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> In the way of what?! Tell me! I must know! What could spoil the greatness that is pants!? You MUST tell me! Nooo!!!
> 
> - Kemrain the Overdramatic.




Except when they get in the way of doing things best done without pants.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Except when they get in the way of doing things best done without pants.



 Like.. The potty?

- Kemrain the Oblivious.


----------



## Kemrain

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought this was a pants optional thread?



 Pants entirely optional. As long as you're posting from home. Or a very liberal workplace. Or you have a good lock and no office windows. Or you're self employed. Or you're wearing a skirt. Or you have no legs. Or I'll stop now.

- Kemrain the Or Else.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What could spoil the greatness that is pants!? You MUST tell me! Nooo!!!



Not getting a book?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Like.. The potty?
> 
> - Kemrain the Oblivious.




Yeah...like the potty.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pants entirely optional. As long as you're posting from home. Or a very liberal workplace. Or you have a good lock and no office windows. Or you're self employed. Or you're wearing a skirt. Or you have no legs. Or I'll stop now.
> 
> - Kemrain the Or Else.



I remember a friend and I used to have fun replacing a single word in a star wars quote with pants.  By far, the best one was "I find your lack of pants... distrubing."


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Not getting a book?




Yes! That's it exactly!  But I purchased the DMG II myself this weekend!  Victory is MINE!


----------



## Knight Otu

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought this was a pants optional thread?



As long as you don't have a webcam...


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> What am I? Chopped liver?



Mmmmm.. Yummy organs... You said lots of other stuff, but I stopped here and salivated.

- Kemrain the "More Organs Means More Human."


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Not getting a book?



 How would pants do that?

- Kemrain the Very Confused.


----------



## Knight Otu

Bront said:
			
		

> I remember a friend and I used to have fun replacing a single word in a star wars quote with pants. By far, the best one was "I find your lack of pants... distrubing."



You just caused a smile on a sad day.


----------



## Kemrain

Bront said:
			
		

> I remember a friend and I used to have fun replacing a single word in a star wars quote with pants.  By far, the best one was "I find your lack of pants... distrubing."



 You would, Vader. You're just jealous because your pants don't come off!

But how does he...? Poor guy.

- Kemrain the Pity-ful.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> As long as you don't have a webcam...



 Unless you're cute.

- Kemrain the Dirty.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.. Yummy organs... You said lots of other stuff, but I stopped here and salivated.
> 
> - Kemrain the "More Organs Means More Human."




I love liver.  mmmmmmm

The pants-book thing:  I wanted the DMG II for Father's Day.  I got pants instead.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

What?  The talk of liver brings the mighty Hivemind to a halt?


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> What?  The talk of liver brings the mighty Hivemind to a halt?



 Sorry. Work is stupid busy. People *want* things from me, like *Maps*, and *answers* to *Stupid* questions, and *toilet paper* and *coffee* and *stupid* chotchkeys!

- Kemrain the Figured Out the Bold Tags.


----------



## Knight Otu

Sigh. Up to this week, I had little to fear from SPAM. But now I'm already up to 36 spams, and a few that aren't caught by GMX... such gems like the cancellation of my non-existant ebay account, my lottery win (actually did win a tiny amount in a lottery, about 10 Euros - but they don't have my email), and all the other usual topics....


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Bold.



So, now you boldly go where you haven't gone before?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sorry. Work is stupid busy. People *want* things from me, like *Maps*, and *answers* to *Stupid* questions, and *toilet paper* and *coffee* and *stupid* chotchkeys!
> 
> - Kemrain the Figured Out the Bold Tags.




It's a crime how work impedes the Mighty Hivemind!


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> It's a crime how work impedes the Mighty Hivemind!



Yep. I had to wait until I finished delivering papers today before I could post. Last week it was a whole 8 hours but today only 5 hours. diferent and better route.


----------



## Aeson

Everyone must be at lunch. Oh well the hive is mine all mine.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Everyone must be at lunch. Oh well the hive is mine all mine.



 I'm reading the storyhour for a Star Wars game I might be joining. I need to come up with a character for them. I don't have my books with me, though, and I'm not sure what I'll be doing with them when I do.  Maybe a Scoundrel/Soldier/Scout. The 28 point pointbuy is worrysome, but I think I'll manage.

- Kemrain the Blaster Junky.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I just got back from lunch, so give me back my piece of the Hivemind!


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm reading the storyhour for a Star Wars game I might be joining. I need to come up with a character for them. I don't have my books with me, though, and I'm not sure what I'll be doing with them when I do.  Maybe a Scoundrel/Soldier/Scout. The 28 point pointbuy is worrysome, but I think I'll manage.
> 
> - Kemrain the Blaster Junky.



What do you need to see in the book. I might be willing to look it up.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I just got back from lunch, so give me back my piece of the Hivemind!



Its that crusty smelly kinda greenish corner of the hivemind right? No problem you can have it.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

mmm...just like Mom used to make.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> What do you need to see in the book. I might be willing to look it up.



whole class progressions, class skills, feats, basically everything I need to minmax optimize a character.

Do you have the alien anthologies book? I'd love chatting that up.

- Kemrain the Alien.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Its that crusty smelly kinda greenish corner of the hivemind right? No problem you can have it.





			
				DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> mmm...just like Mom used to make.



Yeah, you can have that back if you agree to take it to the cleaners. It's stining up the place, and I thought I saw brainslugs over there. You need to be more sanitary, Cal, or who knows what filth you might spread to the whole of EN World!?

- Kemrain the "Voting for Hypnotoad, Why Do You Ask?"


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

It's not dirty or nasty.  It just has it's own special bouquet.  Like limberger cheese.  Or feet.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> whole class progressions, class skills, feats, basically everything I need to minmax optimize a character.
> 
> Do you have the alien anthologies book? I'd love chatting that up.
> 
> - Kemrain the Alien.



I don't think I can get away with give the whole class progressions. Might be some copyright rule or something.
Pick a class and I'll give some high lights. 
I do have the ultimate alien antholgy.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> It's not dirty or nasty.  It just has it's own special bouquet.  Like limberger cheese.  Or feet.



Feet are nasty. I haven't smelled limberger but I hear it smell pretty bad.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't think I can get away with give the whole class progressions. Might be some copyright rule or something.
> Pick a class and I'll give some high lights.
> I do have the ultimate alien antholgy.





You could email the info!  shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Feet are nasty. I haven't smelled limberger but I hear it smell pretty bad.




Not my feet.  My feet are like lilacs.


----------



## Campbell

Aha. I'm done with school for the week. Man. It sucks taking classes during concert session.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> You could email the info!  shhhhhhhhhh



Email server doesn't work remember.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Email server doesn't work remember.




I didn't know it was still down.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Not my feet.  My feet are like lilacs.



Thats not what your wife said


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Email server doesn't work remember.



 Aeson has a mamory. You get a gold star. *

Care to discuss aliens, then? That I think you can go into without being sued by WotC or Lucas. I don't have that book at all. Know any alienc species that are good for stealth and melee combat? Ooh, what about the Defel?

- Kemrain the Still Alien.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I didn't know it was still down.



I don't know if it is or not


Kemrain, Can you receive email?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thats not what your wife said




You're right. She'd have said jasmine.


----------



## Kemrain

Campbell said:
			
		

> Aha. I'm done with school for the week. Man. It sucks taking classes during concert session.



 Concert sessions? Huh?

- Kemrain the Confoosed.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aeson has a mamory.





Sorry...my inner Beavis just translated that as "mammary".


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't know if it is or not
> 
> 
> Kemrain, Can you receive email?



 I cannot. The sq7 servers are down and the guys who host it have skulls full of Classic Poop(tm). They suck so bad.

- Kemrain the Spiteful.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Sorry...my inner Beavis just translated that as "mammary".



 Mammaries.. Betcha can't have just one! And if you do, I'm very, very sorry.

- Kemrain the Appreciator of Boobs.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Mammaries.. Betcha can't have just one! And if you do, I'm very, very sorry.
> 
> - Kemrain the Appreciator of Boobs.




**Is appreciative, as well**

Kemrain, you should really consider getting a webmail addie for times when the server (in the vernacular of my homeland) "swallers its own a$$."


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> **Is appreciative, as well**
> 
> Kemrain, you should really consider getting a webmail addie for times when the server (in the vernacular of my homeland) "swallers its own a$$."



 Oh, I have one at hotmail, but I never use it.

I've never once logged in. I only use it for MSM.

- Kemrain the H8R of Hotmail.

Apparently the doinks running this webserver are like.. "Mmm.. Our own ass.. Mmm.. Tasty.. Pass the mayonaise..."

- Kemrain the Graphic.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> **Is appreciative, as well**



Spreaking of breasticular appreciation, I'm very appreciative, as I'm growing my own. Always a happy thing. My boyfriend is pretty pleased with the recent developments, too. Hooray for Boobies.

- Kemrain the Hoping Sie's Not Crossing Any Lines.


----------



## Aeson

Defel

-2 str., +2 int.

As small creatures gain+1 defense. +1 to attack rolls +4 hide bonus. Must use smaller than midium size weapons. Lift and carry 3/4 that of medium size characters.

speed 6 meters

Invisibility: In normal light they appear as visiable patch of darkness, much like shadows. In low light they are efectively invisible. Unless in direct sunlight or an artificial equal they have +2 bonus to attack and target loses dex bonus to defense. Attacks against a Defel suffer 50% miss chance. In lowlight the attacker must guess which 2 meter area the Defel is in. 

Blindness: Away from their home world Defel must wear a special visor that cost 100 credits or be effectively blind. 

Physical Discription: Defel are a curious mammalian species, appearing as a mysterious bipedal shadow with reddish eyes, and long white fangs. Under ultraviolet light they appear as stocky beings covered infur that appears brilliant yellow or dazzling azure. They have long fingers that end in yellow claws and protruding green snout. They stand between 1 meter and 1.5 meters tall.   


Hope you pick this one. It was alot of writing.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Spreaking of breasticular appreciation, I'm very appreciative, as I'm growing my own. Always a happy thing. My boyfriend is pretty pleased with the recent developments, too. Hooray for Boobies.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hoping Sie's Not Crossing Any Lines.




There is no way to respond to this without it being taken the wrong way. I will thus say "no comment"

I don't think you crossed a line but its not my call.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Mammaries.. Betcha can't have just one! And if you do, I'm very, very sorry.
> 
> - Kemrain the Appreciator of Boobs.



They do often come in pairs.

I to have been known to appreciate them. I'm one of the odd ones that doesn't really care if they are big or not.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is no way to respond to this without it being taken the wrong way. I will thus say "no comment"
> 
> I don't think you crossed a line but its not my call.



 You could say 'Congratulations' without being crass, I'd think. No worried. Glad to not offend. I really am pleased, though.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> They do often come in pairs.
> 
> I to have been known to appreciate them. I'm one of the odd ones that doesn't really care if they are big or not.




Nor I.  I appreciate the female form in all it's variation.


----------



## Kemrain

Very cool Defel writeup, Aeson. I remember one fothem from a novel. I like invisibility. I like it lots. Y'think a Defel Infiltrator would be too much? Sneak attacks all the time is brutal.

- Kemrian the Invisible.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Nor I.  I appreciate the female form in all it's variation.



 I must agree with the sentiment, though I do have certain size desires for myself.

- Kemrain the Agreeable.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You could say 'Congratulations' without being crass, I'd think. No worried. Glad to not offend. I really am pleased, though.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



True dat.

Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Very cool Defel writeup, Aeson. I remember one fothem from a novel. I like invisibility. I like it lots. Y'think a Defel Infiltrator would be too much? Sneak attacks all the time is brutal.
> 
> - Kemrian the Invisible.



Nah. Go for it. The GM may take the character as a NPC though.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I must agree with the sentiment, though I do have certain size desires for myself.
> 
> - Kemrain the Agreeable.



To me there is no such thing as too small but there is a too big. You don't want to go *too big[b/].*


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> True dat.
> 
> Congrats on your new addition.



 Addition*s*! Why thank you. I'm quite pleased, and I hope thet don't stop doing their growing thing for a while yet. I'm not exactly large in the chest. Which isn't very good, given that I'm about 6 feet tall and I have a 38 inch chest circumphrence.

- Kemrain the Hopeful.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> To me there is no such thing as too small but there is a too big. You don't want to go *too big[b/].*



*
 I doubt I'll ever hit too big. My frame is large enough to support much bigger than I've got, and starting puberty at 21 isn't exaclty the best way to get lots of development. Still, better than nothing. My family is busty, so I'm 'a hopin'!

- Kemrain the Still Pretty Flat.*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, I have one at hotmail, but I never use it.
> 
> I've never once logged in. I only use it for MSM.
> 
> - Kemrain the H8R of Hotmail.
> 
> Apparently the doinks running this webserver are like.. "Mmm.. Our own ass.. Mmm.. Tasty.. Pass the mayonaise..."
> 
> - Kemrain the Graphic.




There are viable alternatives to Hotmail.  Trust me.  Personally, there's no way I could survive with just one email address.  I don't like having everything going to the same addie, as I have different ones for different purposes.  Plus, that way I always have back up!


----------



## Aeson

The way I see it is what ever size they end up is the way they should be. Don't bother with implants. I guess your going for a natural look.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

It's probably a good thing Eric's Grandma is around.  Otherwise I'd end up crossing some lines.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> The way I see it is what ever size they end up is the way they should be. Don't bother with implants. I guess your going for a natural look.



 I kind of got used to C's with breast forms, and if I don't hit that mark I'll be a little disapointed. I doubt I'll go for implants, but you never know. that's years down the road, amyways.


			
				DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> It's probably a good thing Eric's Grandma is around.  Otherwise I'd end up crossing some lines.



I'm not sure what lines you'd cross, but, hell, I'll get email access again later, drop me a line ot the sq7.org account and toss one to kemrain at hotmail dot com. I'll see if the bugger works.

- Kemrain the eMailed.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

The hotmail account does not work.  I just sent a note to it.

I did send one to the sq7 account, as well.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> The hotmail account does not work.  I just sent a note to it.
> 
> I did send one to the sq7 account, as well.



 Piece of junk! Damn bastard hotmail. Damn you Microsoft!

Oh well, I'll get sq7.org mail when the server comes back up and e1ven transfers to a new *host*.

- Kemrain the eMail Symbiot.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Piece of junk! Damn bastard hotmail. Damn you Microsoft!
> 
> Oh well, I'll get sq7.org mail when the server comes back up and e1ven transfers to a new *host*.
> 
> - Kemrain the eMail Symbiot.




If you don't use the hotmail account, it goes dormant after 30 days.  You can log into it and reactivate it usually.

Come to Gmail.  Gmail is your friend.  Gmail won't betray you like Hotmail.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> If you don't use the hotmail account, it goes dormant after 30 days.  You can log into it and reactivate it usually.
> 
> Come to Gmail.  Gmail is your friend.  Gmail won't betray you like Hotmail.



 Conform.. Be like the others.. Drink Whippersnapple... Err.. Huh?

I'm leery of Gmail. I'm not sold yet.

- Kemrain the Leery.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Conform.. Be like the others.. Drink Whippersnapple... Err.. Huh?
> 
> I'm leery of Gmail. I'm not sold yet.
> 
> - Kemrain the Leery.




I was a loyal hotmail user since the second week they went online in 1996.  But the absolutely stunning amount of spam I got finally pushed me to use something else.  Now, I use the hotmail for anything that "requires" an email address to sign up for, and Gmail for all things personal.  I use the dungeonmastercal at yahoo dot com account for "initial" contacts from new people I meet, and then I eventually ask them to switch to the Gmail addie when I've gotten to know them.

DMCal--the cautious


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I was a loyal hotmail user since the second week they went online in 1996.  But the absolutely stunning amount of spam I got finally pushed me to use something else.  Now, I use the hotmail for anything that "requires" an email address to sign up for, and Gmail for all things personal.  I use the dungeonmastercal at yahoo dot com account for "initial" contacts from new people I meet, and then I eventually ask them to switch to the Gmail addie when I've gotten to know them.
> 
> DMCal--the cautious



Have I been upgraded? I haven't been able to check my mail in a while, so I dunno...

- Kemrain the Worthy!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Have I been upgraded? I haven't been able to check my mail in a while, so I dunno...
> 
> - Kemrain the Worthy!




You will be.  I just hit the email Kemrain thing from ENWorld and it defaults to my yahoo account.  When you get a chance to get online and reply, you'll be inducted into the inner sanctum.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson, you don't have Clawdites in your Alien Anthology book, do you? What're they like?

- Kemrain the Intrigued.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> You will be.  I just hit the email Kemrain thing from ENWorld and it defaults to my yahoo account.  When you get a chance to get online and reply, you'll be inducted into the inner sanctum.



Cool! I get to see the inner sanc..t.. Waitaminute.. This isn't a euphamism for anything, _is it_? *eyeing suspiciously*

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Cool! I get to see the inner sanc..t.. Waitaminute.. This isn't a euphamism for anything, _is it_? *eyeing suspiciously*
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.





Is it?  Heh heh heh....


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Is it?  Heh heh heh....



 I reject your reality and replace it with my own! 

No euphamisms. You're just being a sillyhead.

- Kemrain the In Denial.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I reject your reality and replace it with my own!
> 
> No euphamisms. You're just being a sillyhead.
> 
> - Kemrain the In Denial.




A friend of mine has a t-shirt with the slogan "Better living through denial" on it.


----------



## Kemrain

My boyfriend has a job interview today, so please, wish him luck! $22/hour with benefits worth of luck! C'mon, Collie, bring home the bacon!

- Kemrain the Exceedingly Hopeful.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has a t-shirt with the slogan "Better living through denial" on it.



 I've seen shirts with things along the lines of "At leasy *my* delusions are happy." I envy these folks. My world gets sad.

- Kemrain the Poutey.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> My boyfriend has a job interview today, so please, wish him luck! $22/hour with benefits worth of luck! C'mon, Collie, bring home the bacon!
> 
> - Kemrain the Exceedingly Hopeful.




Here's a spoonful of good vibes for him!


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Here's a spoonful of good vibes for him!



 I hope that's a big spoon, Cal. We've got a good vibe quota to fill here!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Campbell

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> While we're on the topic - Campbell, weren't you a Living Enworld player?



The first adventure I was involved in had DM issues, and I sort of became dazed and confused. I just never came back. I'm not quite sure why.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I hope that's a big spoon, Cal. We've got a good vibe quota to fill here!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




Of course it's a big spoon! Only the best!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey Frukathka, You hit 5000 posts. What are you going to do now?



I just had lunch at the Marriot I'm staying at for free, so I don't know. I really have no desire to do anuthing right now but post. I'll have a woot thread when i hit 6000.

Mmmmmm, free Marriot lunch buffet.........


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Going to Disneyland?



Sadly no, can't afford to.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I just had lunch at the Marriot I'm staying at for free, so I don't know. I really have no desire to do anuthing right now but post. I'll have a woot thread when i hit 6000.
> 
> Mmmmmm, free Marriot lunch buffet.........




mmmm...agreed.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Of course it's a big spoon! Only the best!



 Thank you, very much. I hopes he gets his job. I save money very poorly. If he does good, we might be able to go have more of my yucky hair electrocuted off! Yay for the agony that is electrolysis!

- Kemrain the "You'd Swear I was a Massochist."

Edit: Wow, I'm on a me kick today. I must be looking for more attention. I'll nip that in the bud. Must be annoying. Sorry all! Back to normal insanity.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I hope that's a big spoon, Cal. We've got a good vibe quota to fill here!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



There is no spoon.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aeson, you don't have Clawdites in your Alien Anthology book, do you? What're they like?
> 
> - Kemrain the Intrigued.



I do. Try IMing me on yahoo at battana. I don't want to post too much from the book on here. Someone could get mad.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> There is no spoon.



 I hope there is. I need the good vibes it holds!

Vibe collector! Gimme your vibes! Good vibes taken, free of charge!

- Kemrain the Hoping that Isn't Misinterpreted.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> There is no spoon.




I don't get it.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do. Try IMing me on yahoo at battana. I don't want to post too much from the book on here. Someone could get mad.



 IMing you at Battana? I've never actually used Y! before.. I'll try...

- Kemrain the Unsure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I hope there is. I need the good vibes it holds!
> 
> Vibe collector! Gimme your vibes! Good vibes taken, free of charge!
> 
> - Kemrain the Hoping that Isn't Misinterpreted.



<turns on The Beach Boys cd in discman and selects the the Good Vibrations song>

Good....goood....good vibrations.
Unfortunately I don't see any spoons around here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I don't get it.



You need to watch The Matrix.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You need to watch The Matrix.




Oh... I watched it when it was first released on DVD a few years ago.  Once.  Aside from the SFX, I wasn't impressed.  I quickly put it out of my head.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You need to watch The Matrix.



 One cannot be told what the Hivemind is. You must experience it for yourself.

- Kemrain the Operator.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Oh... I watched it when it was first released on DVD a few years ago.  Once.  Aside from the SFX, I wasn't impressed.  I quickly put it out of my head.



Heresy!    Its gotta be one of the best trilogies of all time. Righft up there with Back to the Future.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heresy!    Its gotta be one of the best trilogies of all time. Righft up there with Back to the Future.




Of which I saw the first BTTF when it came out in 1985, and I've only seen it that once.  The others, I've never seen.  I'm not a big movie buff.  I used to manage a video store.  During the year I worked there, I personally took home 4 movies to watch for myself.  The customers eventually learned to stop asking if I'd seen the movies they were renting.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heresy!    Its gotta be one of the best trilogies of all time. Righft up there with Back to the Future.



 I liked the first Matrix, it rocked. The second was pretty great. Even headier. The third.. I wouldn't use that script as toilet paper over poison ivy...

- Kemrain the Opinionated.


----------



## Knight Otu

Campbell said:
			
		

> The first adventure I was involved in had DM issues, and I sort of became dazed and confused. I just never came back. I'm not quite sure why.



Bastards of Bluerun. It's been resolved for some time now, so you could propably get back into the game if you want. I don't remember if you leveled or not...


Kemrain, good luck for your boyfriend!


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Kemrain, good luck for your boyfriend!



 Thanks, Otu, you Neutral, Neutral bastard!

- Kemrain the Appreciative.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain, Best wishes to you boyfriend. Hope he gets the job


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kemrain, Best wishes to you boyfriend. Hope he gets the job



 Me too, Aeson. Me too. I'd love for him to make more money than me again. I hope this job won't interfere with  him taking online course. I hope they don't want too much of hi time. I hope he'll enjoy it.

I hope he gets it!

- Kemrain the Hopeful.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> The Hive really does go the strangest places sometimes...oh well I will just sit back and enjoy the ride till I figure out what in the hells is going on.
> 
> *pulls up a folding chair and waves her arms in the air over her head screaming as if she were on a roller coaster*





And get ready for the thrill ride of the week!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I go to church AND eat chocolate! Woot!




So do I! Ate chocolate earlier!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's one reason why I'm not an atheist.  It occured to me that something that empty and depressing is too absurd to be true.
> 
> Well, in my opinion.




It does make one wonder just what athiests have to look forward to...

::shrug::


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Campbell said:
			
		

> Maybe evantually I'll catch on.
> Maybe.
> My mind hasn't quite integrated itself with the Hivemind.




"We are the Hivemind. You will be assimilated."


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, its definitely not a sham.  It takes a lot of hardcore slacking to get a postcount this high in as few days as a member as I have




Ah, HA! Knew it!! 



SLACKER!!!!   

(quoted for truthery)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I feed the cat twice a week.  Change her litter once every few weeks, depending on how often she uses it, and that's about it.  She just does her own thing, and generaly just asks for attention when I'm around.  Very low maintinance.  I have a bird too, but she's a bit messier.




Cats are quite low-maintenance. Feed them and make sure they have a clean box to use and that's all you have to do. The rest falls under TLC.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> What am I? Chopped liver?




More like chopped rodent.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pants entirely optional. As long as you're posting from home. Or a very liberal workplace. Or you have a good lock and no office windows. Or you're self employed. Or you're wearing a skirt. Or you have no legs. Or I'll stop now.
> 
> - Kemrain the Or Else.




Or, like me, wearing shorts!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I remember a friend and I used to have fun replacing a single word in a star wars quote with pants.  By far, the best one was "I find your lack of pants... distrubing."




There was a website I'd seen a few years ago where someone had done that with ALOT of SW quotes! It was funny!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Yes! That's it exactly!  But I purchased the DMG II myself this weekend!  Victory is MINE!




I got the DMG II, Waterdeep, Frostburn and, (for giggles) the Dummies guide to D&D.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> What?  The talk of liver brings the mighty Hivemind to a halt?




Considering most people hate liver.... I have to drown it, literally, in tons of gravy to even eat the stuff.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> It's a crime how work impedes the Mighty Hivemind!




Especially when one CAN'T post from work... ::grumble:: No 'net access.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm reading the storyhour for a Star Wars game I might be joining. I need to come up with a character for them. I don't have my books with me, though, and I'm not sure what I'll be doing with them when I do.  Maybe a Scoundrel/Soldier/Scout. The 28 point pointbuy is worrysome, but I think I'll manage.
> 
> - Kemrain the Blaster Junky.




I don't even have any SW rulebooks, except for pdf copies. I played one game of Living Force SW at a con with Richard. He's a nut with his Jedi character...   I had to struggle to figure out making an SW character.. some things are a bit different than D&D characters... all 'cause the lame DM didn't allow pre-gen characters of which Richard had given me 4 to pick one from... He's been dying to get into a SW game for the longest.... the bad thing is getting a ride to one... He has no car nor a license.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Campbell said:
			
		

> Aha. I'm done with school for the week. Man. It sucks taking classes during concert session.




Feh. There's a radio DJ who works for the alternative radio station in Charlotte who NEVER gets to go to concerts because he's working EVERY night!   Poor guy.


----------



## Bront

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You just caused a smile on a sad day.



That's one of the simple pleasures I enjoy.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Cats are quite low-maintenance. Feed them and make sure they have a clean box to use and that's all you have to do. The rest falls under TLC.



Mine's somewhat insistant when she wants attention.  She'll actualy lay on someone who's sleeping so she'll know when that person wakes up so she can get them to do something for her.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> To me there is no such thing as too small but there is a too big. You don't want to go *too big[b/].*



*


Too big and people wonder if they're fake.... Not to mention weight issues.*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sadly no, can't afford to.




Me neither. Going to Dragoncon instead.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heresy!    Its gotta be one of the best trilogies of all time. Righft up there with Back to the Future.




Never had any interest in it... 


But I luv Back to the Future!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Mine's somewhat insistant when she wants attention.  She'll actualy lay on someone who's sleeping so she'll know when that person wakes up so she can get them to do something for her.




One of mine found my friend Richard's lap quite "comfortable" when he was asleep on the couch....   Too bad I didn't get a pic of him asleep and the cat laying on top of him one day when I got home from work. He didn't even get up to turn the AC back on because he didn't want to disturb her [the cat]. Which is something since this particular cat didn't come up to him the last time he was up here... He said she slept either on him or next to him most of the time he was up here (and actually got to sleep...).


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I got the DMG II, Waterdeep, Frostburn and, (for giggles) the Dummies guide to D&D.



So did the Dummies book help any?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Me neither. Going to Dragoncon instead.



Yeah I'll get to meet you in all your Sithyness.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It does make one wonder just what athiests have to look forward to...
> 
> ::shrug::



I could see great things coming from this subject. Unfortunately, Eric's Grandma can't. Phooey...

- Kemrain the Disapointed.


----------



## Aeson

Your back. I thought I'd have til tomorrow to have the rest of Clawdite stuff for you.


----------



## The Traveler

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It does make one wonder just what athiests have to look forward to...



Living.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your back. I thought I'd have til tomorrow to have the rest of Clawdite stuff for you.



 I don't have Yahoo at home, though I have AIM, and ICQ. I can be on here, just no 'Y!'.

- Kemrain the Here Again.


----------



## Aeson

Well. I don't use those. 

It can wait. I have to work on it. I went to visit my grandmother and aunt when I went off line earlier.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> So did the Dummies book help any?




I've thumbed thru it so far... It does make a few things clearer than the PHB has...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah I'll get to meet you in all your Sithyness.




Yeah. If you can find me in that crowd...   But then I do work the Autographs area where the authors sign their books.


----------



## Aeson

I thought about looking at it. I got my cousin into D&D a few months back. She likes it and keeps coming back but I don't think shes getting the rules too well. Its hard to explain stuff when they don't even know where they need you to start.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought about looking at it. I got my cousin into D&D a few months back. She likes it and keeps coming back but I don't think shes getting the rules too well. Its hard to explain stuff when they don't even know where they need you to start.




There's a guy on ebay who's selling it for 30% off. And if you get more than $30 worth of stuff, the shipping's FREE! And he ships stuff SUPER FAST!!!!   

Just look up dreamlandcomics.com on ebay!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. If you can find me in that crowd...   But then I do work the Autographs area where the authors sign their books.



Prereg is $70 now and at the door is $80. I may go and just hang in the lobby if I go. I'm not sure what I'll do.

Sorry its $85 at the door. This is why I want to start my own gaming con.


----------



## Aeson

Darth would you be interested in meeting away from the Con? There is a nice chinese place across the road from the Hyatt. Its funny going in there and seeing the cosplayers in costume. Its funny going in anywhere around there and seeing the reaction to the costumes.

You can bring Richard with you if you feel the need. I wont mess with a war hero bad back or not.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Prereg is $70 now and at the door is $80. I may go and just hang in the lobby if I go. I'm not sure what I'll do.
> 
> Sorry its $85 at the door. This is why I want to start my own gaming con.





Nobody ever said that DCon was cheap to attend... and that's just getting into the con. Nevermind all the "extras": hotel room, food, dealer's room....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Darth would you be interested in meeting away from the Con? There is a nice chinese place across the road from the Hyatt. Its funny going in there and seeing the cosplayers in costume. Its funny going in anywhere around there and seeing the reaction to the costumes.
> 
> You can bring Richard with you if you feel the need. I wont mess with a war hero bad back or not.





You talking about that place next door to the corner liquor store? I've been there before and the food's good. 

He may come along, depending on how much spare money he's got... He loves Chinese food. We had some Chinese Monday night when he was up here visiting over the holiday.

I wouldn't mess with him either...   He may be a "cripple" but he doesn't act like one and is still quite strong. And he's not afraid of taking risks, even if he might get hurt [again] in the process. Like going down a steepish hill at the mall to go from there to the Target store behind the mall.... 

Heck. Maybe Lady Acoma should come down so she can meet us as well.... make it a "foursome"....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nobody ever said that DCon was cheap to attend... and that's just getting into the con. Nevermind all the "extras": hotel room, food, dealer's room....



I like getting a hotel room but I don't need one. I am 30 mins or so away from downtown. I do need to stop buying junk in the dealers room.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You talking about that place next door to the corner liquor store? I've been there before and the food's good.
> 
> He may come along, depending on how much spare money he's got... He loves Chinese food. We had some Chinese Monday night when he was up here visiting over the holiday.
> 
> I wouldn't mess with him either...   He may be a "cripple" but he doesn't act like one and is still quite strong. And he's not afraid of taking risks, even if he might get hurt [again] in the process. Like going down a steepish hill at the mall to go from there to the Target store behind the mall....
> 
> Heck. Maybe Lady Acoma should come down so she can meet us as well.... make it a "foursome"....



Thats the place. 

I would love for her to join us. I don't think she would go for the foursome. She might go for a twosome with you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like getting a hotel room but I don't need one. I am 30 mins or so away from downtown. I do need to stop buying junk in the dealers room.




Well, considering I'm about 5.5 hours away.... And I stay with another friend of mine. He's nice enough to let me stay gratis.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thats the place.
> 
> I would love for her to join us. I don't think she would go for the foursome. She might go for a twosome with you.




She probably would... although she's quite far away... Too bad we can't get the whole 'Hive to raid the place... heck we had a whole group of female Sith raid the place several years ago.... Dunno if they've recovered yet....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Well, considering I'm about 5.5 hours away.... And I stay with another friend of mine. He's nice enough to let me stay gratis.




Don't remind me how far away NC is. I went to an Anime Con with a friend there and while was fun I don't think I want to spend that much time in a car with him. We drove to Baltimore for another Anime Con later in the year. That was not such smart move either.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't remind me how far away NC is. I went to an Anime Con with a friend there and while was fun I don't think I want to spend that much time in a car with him. We drove to Baltimore for another Anime Con later in the year. That was not such smart move either.




Then either get another friend to go with or go alone. If you go alone, take a stack of CDs to play in the car...

I dunno if I'll drive or ride with the friend I'm rooming with.... it'd depend on if Richard's friends come thru and give him a ride there... (so far, it seems, his friends are unreliable in the ride department)

Was it Animazement you went to? That's the only anime con I know of in NC up in Raleigh. I've been there twice with the friend (Bill) a few years ago.


----------



## Bront

I, Sami, Bront's Cat, declair this thread suitable for napping.

*big hairy cat curls up in the middle of the thread and lays down.*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Me neither. Going to Dragoncon instead.



My dad is going with me to GenCon, and he has no interest in role-playing games. I hope he manages to have a good time anyway. I'm getting my allowance into one lump sum before i leave for GenCon, I should have about $300.


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm missing so much of the Hive!  :\

Stupid being busy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm missing so much of the Hive!  :\
> 
> Stupid being busy.



Thats what happens when you have a life.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats what happens when you have a life.



 What was I thinking?!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What was I thinking?!



 Hopefully happy thoughts


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What was I thinking?!



Hopefully joyous thoughts. My heart is always full of love.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hopefully happy thoughts



 Well, I try to, but it's not always possible.  It was a long day today.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hopefully joyous thoughts. My heart is always full of love.



Thanks, good to know.    It's harder some days, though.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Spreaking of breasticular appreciation, I'm very appreciative, as I'm growing my own. Always a happy thing. My boyfriend is pretty pleased with the recent developments, too. Hooray for Boobies.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hoping Sie's Not Crossing Any Lines.



No Fair!  I can't get mine to grow!  Stupid mothers and their greedyness of the boobage!  *grumbles*  Congrats on yours though!


----------



## Steve Jung

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Addition*s*! Why thank you. I'm quite pleased, and I hope thet don't stop doing their growing thing for a while yet.



Perhaps some watering and fertilizing is in order? *Looks for line to cross*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I try to, but it's not always possible.  It was a long day today.



 I hate long days...I try to make mine shorter by breaking them up with short little visits to ENWorld and the Hive


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> She probably would... although she's quite far away... Too bad we can't get the whole 'Hive to raid the place... heck we had a whole group of female Sith raid the place several years ago.... Dunno if they've recovered yet....



She would if it weren't for the fact she lives all the way up in Michigan, has a girlfriend, and knows that Darth wouldn't be up for a twosome anyway so there.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Perhaps some watering and fertilizing is in order? *Looks for line to cross*



*tries drawing a line on herself and then watering and fertilizing there to no avail*


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I hate long days...I try to make mine shorter by breaking them up with short little visits to ENWorld and the Hive



 Sadly, that's not always possible.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sadly, that's not always possible.



 'Strue...Well, hopefully getting to level up Anton will be a little bit of fun for you--though maybe not everyone has as much fun levelling up their character as I always do


----------



## Steve Jung

How's everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm missing so much of the Hive!  :\
> 
> Stupid being busy.



The hive continues on, with or without.  It always is, it always will be  *bump*

Hey, who put a cat here?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 'Strue...Well, hopefully getting to level up Anton will be a little bit of fun for you--though maybe not everyone has as much fun levelling up their character as I always do



 I like planning stuff like that -- I did the planning a while ago, though.  I might reconsider the plan, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> How's everyone doing tonight?



 Doing well!  Tired.  I'm gonna go soon, actually.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> How's everyone doing tonight?



I'm.....um.....burning hot?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like planning stuff like that -- I did the planning a while ago, though.  I might reconsider the plan, though.



I didn't level *sniff*


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doing well!  Tired.  I'm gonna go soon, actually.



God to hear. The doing well part. Not the tired part. Goodnight. 


			
				Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm.....um.....burning hot?



Well, yeah. but are you on fire?


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I didn't level *sniff*



That's too bad. Maybe the DM will look kindly upon you and throw another encounter at you. Reminds me of an old Dragon Mirth cartoon. It's an adventurer looking at a crate. Printed on it above a slot is "Minotaur inside. Insert sword for 1000 XP."


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> God to hear. The doing well part. Not the tired part. Goodnight.
> Well, yeah. but are you on fire?
> That's too bad. Maybe the DM will look kindly upon you and throw another encounter at you. Reminds me of an old Dragon Mirth cartoon. It's an adventurer looking at a crate. Printed on it above a slot is "Minotaur inside. Insert sword for 1000 XP."



Close, but it was a Gray Render, a lance, and I'm 1st level.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Then either get another friend to go with or go alone. If you go alone, take a stack of CDs to play in the car...
> 
> I dunno if I'll drive or ride with the friend I'm rooming with.... it'd depend on if Richard's friends come thru and give him a ride there... (so far, it seems, his friends are unreliable in the ride department)
> 
> Was it Animazement you went to? That's the only anime con I know of in NC up in Raleigh. I've been there twice with the friend (Bill) a few years ago.




Yeah it was Animazement. I forgot what it was called.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Good morning, Hive.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> She would if it weren't for the fact she lives all the way up in Michigan, has a girlfriend, and knows that Darth wouldn't be up for a twosome anyway so there.



You and your girlfriend can still come to Dragoncon.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Good morning, Hive.



We the Hivemind greet you


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *tries drawing a line on herself and then watering and fertilizing there to no avail*



I'm sure you look fine the way you were before the line, fertilizer, and water.


----------



## The Traveler

So, what's the next thread going to be? Bovine Spongiform Hivemind Thread?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

The Traveler said:
			
		

> So, what's the next thread going to be? Bovine Spongiform Hivemind Thread?




Sponge-cows!  There's gotta be a webcomic in there somewhere!


----------



## The Traveler

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Sponge-cows!  There's gotta be a webcomic in there somewhere!



I'm sure the Onion did "Bovine Spongiform Squarepants" at some point.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

The Traveler said:
			
		

> I'm sure the Onion did "Bovine Spongiform Squarepants" at some point.




Y'know...The Onion just hasn't been as funny lately as they used to be, IMO.


----------



## Kemrain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No Fair!  I can't get mine to grow!  Stupid mothers and their greedyness of the boobage!  *grumbles*  Congrats on yours though!



 Thanks, L_A. I'm excited about recent developments.


			
				Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *tries drawing a line on herself and then watering and fertilizing there to no avail*



Hay, you had your chance! I get mine now, about 11 years too late. Better late than never, they say. The younger you start the more of that you could get you will get, they tell me. Glad I started at 21 and not 51, like many folks do.

Oh well. I hear research is being done with stemcells introduced to body fat that could make implants of your own fat tissue work. That would be nice, wouldn't it? Take a little off the side, slap it on the front! Presently, when we try this, the fat cells die and harden into lumps, which is not only unattractive but unhealthy.

- Kemrain the Wishful.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Good morning, Hive.



Mornin' Cal. How is ya? I'm fine. Another be-utiful day of fog and rain! Perfect on these light sensitive baby blues. I got game tonight, and hopefully I'll have a shape shifting Star Wars character OK'd by the GM! And a good day was had by me.

- Kemrain the Content, for the Moment.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Today is Friday AND payday, so it's a bonus!


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Today is Friday AND payday, so it's a bonus!



I got payed yesterday, so I'm even happier. I just wish I got payed more...

e1ven blew the guy away at his interview! The guy loved him, and was asking him things like "If I called you wednesday and asked you when you could start, what would you say?" I think his chances are very good. I'll be suprised if he doesn't get the job. Excitement!

- Kemrain the Pleased!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> How's everyone doing tonight?




At that hour? Sleeping.

Now? Tired.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> You and your girlfriend can still come to Dragoncon.





Yeah. Nothing wrong with a bit o' socializing.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I got payed yesterday, so I'm even happier. I just wish I got payed more...
> 
> e1ven blew the guy away at his interview! The guy loved him, and was asking him things like "If I called you wednesday and asked you when you could start, what would you say?" I think his chances are very good. I'll be suprised if he doesn't get the job. Excitement!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased!




To cross with another thread: COOL BEANS!!!!   

Hope he gets the job!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I got payed yesterday, so I'm even happier. I just wish I got payed more...
> 
> e1ven blew the guy away at his interview! The guy loved him, and was asking him things like "If I called you wednesday and asked you when you could start, what would you say?" I think his chances are very good. I'll be suprised if he doesn't get the job. Excitement!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased!




Someone once asked a very wealthy man what he thought would be "enough" money to make him happy.  He answered, "Just a little more."

Excellent on E1ven's interview!


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Today is Friday AND payday, so it's a bonus!



I wish I could get paid. I have to wait until next friday for the paper to pay me. The Pampered Chef thing is going slowly. 

Hey anyone interested in some quality kitchen products? I can send a catalog to you. You can show it to friends and family then mail orders and payment to me.  

Its ok if your not interested. I wont hold it against anyone.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wish I could get paid. I have to wait until next friday for the paper to pay me. The Pampered Chef thing is going slowly.
> 
> Hey anyone interested in some quality kitchen products? I can send a catalog to you. You can show it to friends and family then mail orders and payment to me.
> 
> Its ok if your not interested. I wont hold it against anyone.




My boss is always trying to foist Pampered Chef stuff on us in my department.  I almost never cook (why should I when Taco Bell is sooooo close?).  I'd never get any use out of the goods they offer.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> My boss is always trying to foist Pampered Chef stuff on us in my department.  I almost never cook (why should I when Taco Bell is sooooo close?).  I'd never get any use out of the goods they offer.




I'm learning the hard way there is a glut of people out there shilling this stuff. Its good and the price shows it. 

This is why I don't push friends too hard on it. No need to piss anyone off.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thanks, L_A. I'm excited about recent developments.
> Hay, you had your chance! I get mine now, about 11 years too late. Better late than never, they say. The younger you start the more of that you could get you will get, they tell me. Glad I started at 21 and not 51, like many folks do.
> 
> Oh well. I hear research is being done with stemcells introduced to body fat that could make implants of your own fat tissue work. That would be nice, wouldn't it? Take a little off the side, slap it on the front! Presently, when we try this, the fat cells die and harden into lumps, which is not only unattractive but unhealthy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wishful.



Now that is research worthwhile.  Where can we send money?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm learning the hard way there is a glut of people out there shilling this stuff. Its good and the price shows it.
> 
> This is why I don't push friends too hard on it. No need to piss anyone off.




I appreciate a salesman with this attitude more than you can possibly imagine.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm learning the hard way there is a glut of people out there shilling this stuff. Its good and the price shows it.
> 
> This is why I don't push friends too hard on it. No need to piss anyone off.



 I'm not interested at the moment, but when I get my own place I'll definately need kitchen supplies. If the price is right, ask me then, and I'll probably have need of your services.

- Kemrain the Poor and Living with Mommy.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm not interested at the moment, but when I get my own place I'll definately need kitchen supplies. If the price is right, ask me then, and I'll probably have need of your services.
> 
> - Kemrain the Poor and Living with Mommy.



I will

Aeson the also poor and living with mommy.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I appreciate a salesman with this attitude more than you can possibly imagine.



High pressure may make the sale and money but I see no use for it. I'm not that money hungry. I want people to want things because they need them not to get me to leave them alone.


----------



## Aeson

Again the lunch time silence.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Again the lunch time silence.



 And work... dang work.


----------



## Kemrain

I'm doing Star Wars stuff. Trying to figure outthe Force Stealth skill. The skill description doesn't actually say what your roll does, or what it's good for. seems ranks in it are foolish, because it's usable untrained.

How odd. Am I wrong?

- Kemrain the Probably Wrong.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm doing Star Wars stuff. Trying to figure outthe Force Stealth skill. The skill description doesn't actually say what your roll does, or what it's good for. seems ranks in it are foolish, because it's usable untrained.
> 
> How odd. Am I wrong?
> 
> - Kemrain the Probably Wrong.




My Star Wars d20 experience lasted one game, then the GM decided his story line was "too much like D&D" and stopped running.  I can't remember anything about the Force Skills.


----------



## Aeson

stupid work interfering with my talking with other people and wasting time.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> stupid work interfering with my talking with other people and wasting time.




Work is the Hive Killer.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm doing Star Wars stuff. Trying to figure outthe Force Stealth skill. The skill description doesn't actually say what your roll does, or what it's good for. seems ranks in it are foolish, because it's usable untrained.
> 
> How odd. Am I wrong?
> 
> - Kemrain the Probably Wrong.



Its an opposed roll. They roll to sence you then you roll to beat it. There apears to be no other modifiers other than your ranks.


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Work is the Hive Killer.



When bugspray dosen't kill the hive send them all to work.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Work is the Hive Killer.



 I must not work.
Work is the hive-killer.
Work is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
I will face my work.
I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
Where the work has gone there will be nothing.
Only I will remain.

- Kemrain the Bene Gesserit Wannabe.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Its an opposed roll. They roll to sence you then you roll to beat it. There apears to be no other modifiers other than your ranks.



The DC is usually 25 - Force-User level. So, until I get really powerful, it's better not to use the skill at all?

That seems kinda.. Pardon my tongue.. Freaking idiotic.

- Kemrain the Dissatisfied.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I must not work.
> Work is the hive-killer.
> Work is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
> I will face my work.
> I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
> And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
> Where the work has gone there will be nothing.
> Only I will remain.
> 
> - Kemrain the Bene Gesserit Wannabe.



Does that work?


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm doing Star Wars stuff. Trying to figure outthe Force Stealth skill. The skill description doesn't actually say what your roll does, or what it's good for. seems ranks in it are foolish, because it's usable untrained.
> 
> How odd. Am I wrong?
> 
> - Kemrain the Probably Wrong.



Untrained force skills?  Odd.  Of course, I know almost nothing of D20 starwars.


----------



## Kemrain

Bront said:
			
		

> Does that work?



 It works, it just doesn't pay.

- Kemrian the Very Poor.


----------



## Kemrain

Bront said:
			
		

> Untrained force skills?  Odd.  Of course, I know almost nothing of D20 starwars.



 It's usable untrained if you have the Force Sensitive and Control feats.
 You need at least 1 Force-User class to pull that off, though.

- Kemrain the Knowledgable.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It works, it just doesn't pay.
> 
> - Kemrian the Very Poor.



Just be glad they didn't pass the Hive post tax.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's usable untrained if you have the Force Sensitive and Control feats.
> You need at least 1 Force-User class to pull that off, though.
> 
> - Kemrain the Knowledgable.



So it's only semi-untrained.  I found it funny to picture C3PO using force stealth.


----------



## Bront

Anyway, I'm off to take a nap.  I've been up since yesterday afternoon, and need to get my schedule straight for the Chicago Gameday tomorow.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wish I could get paid. I have to wait until next friday for the paper to pay me. The Pampered Chef thing is going slowly.
> 
> Hey anyone interested in some quality kitchen products? I can send a catalog to you. You can show it to friends and family then mail orders and payment to me.
> 
> Its ok if your not interested. I wont hold it against anyone.




we already get the Pampered Chef catalog at work... So I get to see it there.... unless someone already has tossed it..


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I must not work.
> Work is the hive-killer.
> Work is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
> I will face my work.
> I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
> And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
> Where the work has gone there will be nothing.
> Only I will remain.
> 
> - Kemrain the Bene Gesserit Wannabe.




Hee...I was hoping someone would pick up on that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> My Star Wars d20 experience lasted one game, then the GM decided his story line was "too much like D&D" and stopped running.  I can't remember anything about the Force Skills.




Mine as well. But it was a one shot living force game at a con... The friends I have that used to play it don't have time now... And Richard would love to get back into it, if he can find a game where he can actually GET to. He plays a Jedi in that setting; the same Jedi he's played for quite awhile now... 

All I think it is is a d20 roll plus the skill ranks. But I can be wrong... he did have to roll to see if using the Force to move characters would actually WORK.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Just be glad they didn't pass the Hive post tax.





Don't give them any ideas....


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> All I think it is is a d20 roll plus the skill ranks. But I can be wrong... he did have to roll to see if using the Force to move characters would actually WORK.




SWd20 uses the same base mechanic that D&D3e does.  d20 plus ranks equal success or failure.  

I really wish we'd gotten the chance to play that game more, but that GM is widely known for hyping a new game or campaign, running one game, then stopping.  You'd think I'd have learned by now.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Hee...I was hoping someone would pick up on that.



 I aim to please!

- Kemrain the Friendly Neighborhood Facedancer.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I aim to please!
> 
> - Kemrain the Friendly Neighborhood Facedancer.




And please you do.  Wait... umm..er...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I aim to please!
> 
> - Kemrain the Friendly Neighborhood Facedancer.



Really?! Cool. It certainly would be pleasing to come out of this drunken torpor.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> SWd20 uses the same base mechanic that D&D3e does.  d20 plus ranks equal success or failure.
> 
> I really wish we'd gotten the chance to play that game more, but that GM is widely known for hyping a new game or campaign, running one game, then stopping.  You'd think I'd have learned by now.




I wasn't too thrilled with my one experience. I had to make a character all by myself, figuring out the wound points/vitality points crap all without help (that was my one major thing) because the DM didn't allow pregen characters or I'd have used one of the 4 that Richard gave me to pick from.. (he makes tons of 4th level characters for funsies..). He'd told me that someone was gonna help me but didn't. 

Dunno if I'll do LF again or not. Depends on my mood the next con...


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> And please you do.  Wait... umm..er...



 Hehehehe...

- Kemrain the _Suggestive_.

So I'm looking at a Social character with minor shape shifting abilities, empathy and a charm person like ability. If I get synnergy bonuses I'll have +11 to diplomacy at 3rd level with a 15 Charisma.  Low stat game. yeesh. Oh, he'll also have a +0 BAB at 3rd level, and take the Martial Arts feat.

And I have a 10 Str and Dex.

Can you say "Not a combat character"? I knew you could! 

- Kemrain the Noncom.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I wasn't too thrilled with my one experience. I had to make a character all by myself, figuring out the wound points/vitality points crap all without help (that was my one major thing) because the DM didn't allow pregen characters or I'd have used one of the 4 that Richard gave me to pick from.. (he makes tons of 4th level characters for funsies..). He'd told me that someone was gonna help me but didn't.
> 
> Dunno if I'll do LF again or not. Depends on my mood the next con...




personally I love the wound/vitality system.  I would like to incorporate it into my D&D games.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> personally I love the wound/vitality system.  I would like to incorporate it into my D&D games.





After the hunting through the SW book to find out how it's done, I'd rather not.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> After the hunting through the SW book to find out how it's done, I'd rather not.




It adds a touch more realism and danger to combat, I think.  But, to each his own and all that!


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> It adds a touch more realism and danger to combat, I think.  But, to each his own and all that!



 I use Ken Hood's Grim 'n Gritty Hitpoint system in my dnD game for added realism. Makes combat scary. Fun times.

- Kemrain the Unofficial Grim 'n Gritty v.3.3 Spokesbeing.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I use Ken Hood's Grim 'n Gritty Hitpoint system in my dnD game for added realism. Makes combat scary. Fun times.
> 
> - Kemrain the Unofficial Grim 'n Gritty v.3.3 Spokesbeing.




I love that system.  My players said no, however.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I love that system.  My players said no, however.



 It's very easy to get a rather obscene Defense in that system. My 9th level character has a 30 defense, and that's before Combat Expertise.

Gotta love playng the numbers.

- Kemrian the Crunchkin.


----------



## Kemrain

Well, I'm out on the hour. I was hoping to recieve word from the Star Wars PbP GM about  my character ideas, but I've got nothing all day. Oh well. I'll probably hear from them over the weekend, and have a character by monday. Here's hoping I get to switch out class skill lists, so I can have a social character.

- Kemrain the Hopeful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> After the hunting through the SW book to find out how it's done, I'd rather not.



It is also presented in Unearthed Arcana.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is also presented in Unearthed Arcana.





Didn't have that available to me at the time. My copy was here at home; the game at a con over an hour away from here.



And in the help dept (unrelated): There was someone who posted up some regulations regarding the military and disability and stuff in the past few weeks that I was looking for. I was thinking it was Treebore since he was going thru this stuff for his wife. But my search-fu didn't turn up anything. I was wondering if anyone could help me find this so I can send it to Richard regarding his fight for his disability from the military; to see if either of the regs he'd fall under....

Thanks!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I think this is the thread you are looking for Darth.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> After the hunting through the SW book to find out how it's done, I'd rather not.



You should give it another shot.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't give them any ideas....



*Calls his rep, just in case*


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hehehehe...
> 
> - Kemrain the _Suggestive_.
> 
> So I'm looking at a Social character with minor shape shifting abilities, empathy and a charm person like ability. If I get synnergy bonuses I'll have +11 to diplomacy at 3rd level with a 15 Charisma.  Low stat game. yeesh. Oh, he'll also have a +0 BAB at 3rd level, and take the Martial Arts feat.
> 
> And I have a 10 Str and Dex.
> 
> Can you say "Not a combat character"? I knew you could!
> 
> - Kemrain the Noncom.



Changeling with Changeling racial substitution levels.  You loose trapfinding, but gain 10 sp per level on changeling levels, an extra knowledge skill (Class skill) at first, bonuses to social skills immediately (take 10 on some social skills like bluff) and knowledge skills later on to replace trap sense.  (Trap sense bonus instead applies to all knowledge skills).  Mel did this, and she's a very social character (Check her out in my sig).


----------



## Kemrain

Bront said:
			
		

> Changeling with Changeling racial substitution levels.  You loose trapfinding, but gain 10 sp per level on changeling levels, an extra knowledge skill (Class skill) at first, bonuses to social skills immediately (take 10 on some social skills like bluff) and knowledge skills later on to replace trap sense.  (Trap sense bonus instead applies to all knowledge skills).  Mel did this, and she's a very social character (Check her out in my sig).



 Is that in Star Wars or DnD, Bront? This is a Clawdite in a d20 Star Wars game. I wanna give Ebberon a try with a Changeling. Very cool idea, they are.

- Kemrain the Morphic.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Is that in Star Wars or DnD, Bront? This is a Clawdite in a d20 Star Wars game. I wanna give Ebberon a try with a Changeling. Very cool idea, they are.
> 
> - Kemrain the Morphic.



Bah, that's Ebberon.  Though, you could always try to convince the DM to let you play a changeling in Starwars.  Probably have to be a scoundrel.

Bront the Confused as to why the Scoundrel doesn't have Diplomacy as a class skill


----------



## The Traveler

If you want to play a Changeling, *Races of Eberron* is your best friend. Really fleshed them out compared to their rather sparse entry in the setting core.







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Bront the Confused as to why the Scoundrel doesn't have Diplomacy as a class skill



Nobody wants to engage in diplomacy with a low-down scruffy looking nerfherder.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Is that in Star Wars or DnD, Bront? This is a Clawdite in a d20 Star Wars game. I wanna give Ebberon a try with a Changeling. Very cool idea, they are.
> 
> - Kemrain the Morphic.



 Bah, the Dolathi from my variant heavily modded system are better than Changelings


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, the Dolathi from my variant heavily modded system are better than Changelings



Mostly due to it being an alter self ability and the shifting traits.  Of course, all your races are better, so that doesn't count


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, the Dolathi from my variant heavily modded system are better than Changelings



 I don't play with your system, Rysti, and I've never seen a writeup of the Dolathi. You're gonna have to back that claim up with hard evidence if you expect me to buy it.

- Kemrain the Sceptical.


----------



## Bront

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Nobody wants to engage in diplomacy with a low-down scruffy looking nerfherder.



  So the unearing skill of saying "trust me" and calming people was just rolling lucky on untrained skills?  Just seemed odd to me, that's all.

Bront the I feel like stealing someone's schtick for a bit.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't play with your system, Rysti, and I've never seen a writeup of the Dolathi. You're gonna have to back that claim up with hard evidence if you expect me to buy it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Sceptical.



 Yeah, Kemrain don't take no guff!


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't play with your system, Rysti, and I've never seen a writeup of the Dolathi. You're gonna have to back that claim up with hard evidence if you expect me to buy it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Sceptical.



Hard Evidence 

Of course, His setting is a Gestalt setting.

Bront the Almost forgot this.


----------



## Kemrain

Bront said:
			
		

> So the unearing skill of saying "trust me" and calming people was just rolling lucky on untrained skills?  Just seemed odd to me, that's all.
> 
> Bront the I feel like stealing someone's schtick for a bit.



 Bront, if you're gonna steal my schtick, put a - before your sig and only un-cap the words that don't matter, articles and stuff. That's how I do it. Heheh.

- Kemrain the Demonstrating Hir Schtick.


----------



## Kemrain

You get a new job, JDiv? You're never around anymore. Who's gonna beat down those who seek to oppress me with gendered pronouns?!

- Kemrain the Lonley.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You get a new job, JDiv? You're never around anymore. Who's gonna beat down those who seek to oppress me with gendered pronouns?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Lonley.



Speaking of which, look what Jdvn1's done! :horror:



			
				Bad Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, she don't take no gump!




Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?

- Rystil, the glad that at least someone else spells sceptical with a 'c'


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't play with your system, Rysti, and I've never seen a writeup of the Dolathi. You're gonna have to back that claim up with hard evidence if you expect me to buy it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Sceptical.



You don't have to buy my system--its free (if incomplete in its online form)


----------



## The Traveler

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You get a new job, JDiv? You're never around anymore. Who's gonna beat down those who seek to oppress me with gendered pronouns?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Lonley.



I'm sure you'll find a way, little lady.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, look what Jdvn1's done! :horror:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?
> 
> - Rystil, the glad that at least someone else spells sceptical with a 'c'



 My (proxy) Hero!

It just dosn't feel right...

- Kemrain the Unhappy.

How else would I spell sceptical?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Bront, if you're gonna steal my schtick, put a - before your sig and only un-cap the words that don't matter, articles and stuff. That's how I do it. Heheh.
> 
> - Kemrain the Demonstrating Hir Schtick.



Sorry

Bront the Won't pass for a doppleganger


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, look what Jdvn1's done! :horror:



I missed this, what did he do?


----------



## Kemrain

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry
> 
> Bront the Won't pass for a doppleganger



 That wasn't negative, Bront. I don't mind schtick stealers. And if I ran into a doppleganger getting it wrong, I'd be sure to correct them.

- Kemrain the Not Upset.


----------



## Campbell

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That wasn't negative, Bront. I don't mind schtick stealers. And if I ran into a doppleganger getting it wrong, I'd be sure to correct them.
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Upset.




Campbell is the only true shtick stealer. All other shtick stealers are stealing Campbell's shtick of stealing shticks.

Campbell "Don't Steal My Stick Mang" Ooi


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> My (proxy) Hero!
> 
> It just dosn't feel right...
> 
> - Kemrain the Unhappy.
> 
> How else would I spell sceptical?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



 Some weirdos spell it with a 'k' .  They give me shivers :shiver:


----------



## The Traveler

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Some weirdos spell it with a 'k' .  They give me shivers :shiver:



Ah, but using a "k" is more true to the root word in the original Greek.







			
				Merriam Webster said:
			
		

> Pronunciation: 'skep-tik
> Function: noun
> Etymology: Latin or Greek; Latin scepticus, from Greek skeptikos, from skeptikos thoughtful, from skeptesthai to look, consider -- more at SPY
> 1 : an adherent or advocate of skepticism
> 2 : a person disposed to skepticism especially regarding religion or religious principles


----------



## Rystil Arden

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Ah, but using a "k" is more true to the root word in the original Greek.



 Ah, that's true...Maybe I'm going to spell it with a 'k' now.  I do spell Kirke with a 'k' for the kappa...and Kassandra.  Do you spell it Circe?  Bet you do


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You get a new job, JDiv? You're never around anymore. Who's gonna beat down those who seek to oppress me with gendered pronouns?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Lonley.



Something like that.  I'll have more time when school starts up again (ironically).  Isn't that why there's a proxy hero, though?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, look what Jdvn1's done! :horror:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?
> 
> - Rystil, the glad that at least someone else spells sceptical with a 'c'



I was testing the proxy hero, you see.  I'm not really here, now, since I technically have to go.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I missed this, what did he do?



Kemrain is not to be addressed by evil gendered pronouns.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain is not to be addressed by evil gendered pronouns.



 Or even good ones.

I suppose neutral ones will suffice, but don't get me started on the lawful ones!

- Kemrain the Gender Neutrally Aligned.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Or even good ones.
> 
> I suppose neutral ones will suffice, but don't get me started on the lawful ones!
> 
> - Kemrain the Gender Neutrally Aligned.



 I'm Neutral Good, so does that mean I cannot address thee?

-Rystil the D&D's Law/Chaos Axis Can't Define Me _At All_ So I Just Say I'm Neutral Good


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Or even good ones.
> 
> I suppose neutral ones will suffice, but don't get me started on the lawful ones!
> 
> - Kemrain the Gender Neutrally Aligned.



 And Chaotic ones?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm Neutral Good, so does that mean I cannot address thee?
> 
> -Rystil the D&D's Law/Chaos Axis Can't Define Me _At All_ So I Just Say I'm Neutral Good



 Oh, are you a pronoun?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, are you a pronoun?



 Nope.  But sometimes I do things that D&D's Law/Chaos axis says are like really lawful and sometimes I do things that are incredibly chaotic...It places me in Neutral, but I'd like to think that Neutral on that scale is meant for people who don't fall to either extreme, rather than someone who falls to both extremes all the way based on the paradigm...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope.  But sometimes I do things that D&D's Law/Chaos axis says are like really lawful and sometimes I do things that are incredibly chaotic...It places me in Neutral, but I'd like to think that Neutral on that scale is meant for people who don't fall to either extreme, rather than someone who falls to both extremes all the way based on the paradigm...



 I've always thought Neutral could mean either.  Regardless, the answer to:
"I'm Neutral Good, so does that mean I cannot address thee?"
would be:
"No, because you're not a pronoun.  We were refering to pronouns."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've always thought Neutral could mean either.  Regardless, the answer to:
> "I'm Neutral Good, so does that mean I cannot address thee?"
> would be:
> "No, because you're not a pronoun.  We were refering to pronouns."



 Well it is the best alignment choice of the three, but it still would cause some GMs to stare if I played myself in a game:  "You're _Neutral_ Good and you did WHAT?!?"  I'd actually like to play myself in a game if we used that test that they link from the Wizards boards that gives you your class, race, alignment, and ability scores


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well it is the best alignment choice of the three, but it still would cause some GMs to stare if I played myself in a game:  "You're _Neutral_ Good and you did WHAT?!?"  I'd actually like to play myself in a game if we used that test that they link from the Wizards boards that gives you your class, race, alignment, and ability scores



 I thought, according to the book, about half of the alignments were the best and about half were the worst.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought, according to the book, about half of the alignments were the best and about half were the worst.



 I remember that, it was funny.  I'm happy with the series of tests I took because it gave me Neutral Good High Elf Wizard with excellent stats for a Wizard


----------



## Jdvn1

I've always wanted to go the Rules Forum and comment on someone's character by saying, "You're the worst alignment!  It's RAW!"  Or something.

Funny, you strike me as a college student rather than a High Elf Wizard, but to each his own, I guess.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That wasn't negative, Bront. I don't mind schtick stealers. And if I ran into a doppleganger getting it wrong, I'd be sure to correct them.
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Upset.



I know, and I appreciate it.  I'd make a bad doppleganger anyway though.  My guess is my goatee doesn't look anything like yours.

Bront the Unshaven


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain is not to be addressed by evil gendered pronouns.



What about good gendered ones?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to go the Rules Forum and comment on someone's character by saying, "You're the worst alignment!  It's RAW!"  Or something.
> 
> Funny, you strike me as a college student rather than a High Elf Wizard, but to each his own, I guess.



 Well, that wasn't an option on that test.  It only gave PH races and classes


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope.  But sometimes I do things that D&D's Law/Chaos axis says are like really lawful and sometimes I do things that are incredibly chaotic...It places me in Neutral, but I'd like to think that Neutral on that scale is meant for people who don't fall to either extreme, rather than someone who falls to both extremes all the way based on the paradigm...



You put more emphasis on the allignment system than anyone i've seen.  I know I've generaly ignored it for the most part, as long as the character stayed in the realm of reality (We had a paladin who was getting close once, but that was over several sessions).


----------



## Steve Jung

Howdy folks. What's new?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Howdy folks. What's new?



Just got back into town earlier.


----------



## Steve Jung

Welcome back. Where'd you go, if I may ask?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Welcome back. Where'd you go, if I may ask?



Went to Tucson for the week.


----------



## Steve Jung

Cool.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Went to Tucson for the week.



My grandmother lives in Tucson.  Nice place.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> My grandmother lives in Tucson.  Nice place.



I really liked the scenery. The college babes and the mountains, I mean.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I really liked the scenery. The college babes and the mountains, I mean.



The mountains or the mountains?


----------



## Amy Kou'ai

Jdvn1 says, "Gazizza!" from my couch.


----------



## Bront

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 says, "Gazizza!" from my couch.



I'm sorry to hear that?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Were the mountains perky?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> The mountains or the mountains?



The multiples of Twin Peaks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Were the mountains perky?



Yes, the Twin Peaks were majestically tall and enamorous.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 says, "Gazizza!" from my couch.



Bless you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cripe, the Hive must have entered rush hour traffic today and can't seem to get out of the jam. I sure hope traffic clears up and becomes quicker over the weekend.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cripe, the Hive must have entered rush hour traffic today and can't seem to get out of the jam. I sure hope traffic clears up and becomes quicker over the weekend.



They're out Mountain Gazing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> They're out Mountain Gazing.



LOL!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cripe, the Hive must have entered rush hour traffic today and can't seem to get out of the jam. I sure hope traffic clears up and becomes quicker over the weekend.



Think most have gone beddy-by. I just got in from gaming. I wanted to read the hive so I wouldn't get too far behind.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Think most have gone beddy-by. I just got in from gaming. I wanted to read the hive so I wouldn't get too far behind.



The chicago game day is tomorow morning, there's some people.  I'm just up because I had a 6 hour nap earlier.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> They're out Mountain Gazing.



I have a great fondness for mountain gazing.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a great fondness for mountain gazing.



So do many people here apparently.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> So do many people here apparently.



I'm one of 'em. I have a poster of the Red Rocks of Arizone over the window above my bed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bless you.



 Thank you!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, that wasn't an option on that test.  It only gave PH races and classes



 Weird test... not even NPC classes?


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Howdy folks. What's new?



 Hiya Steve!  I'm up late doing laundry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hiya Steve!  I'm up late doing laundry.



Coloreds or whites?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Weird test... not even NPC classes?



 Nope, not even those.  I thought it was funny though because I got a playable character through the series of separate tests.  Most people didn't


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Coloreds or whites?



Both?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Both?



Only if you want your coloreds to bleed with your whites an end up with non white shirts, socks and undergarments.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*begins to drool about perky mountains*


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *begins to drool about perky mountains*



Just be carefull when navigating them.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> Just be carefull when navigating them.



Hehehe...I should shut up now before I start in on my fondness for ravines...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *begins to drool about perky mountains*



One pair I saw must have been a DD.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Just be carefull when navigating them.



They can be treacherous, so climb them with ease.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hehehe...I should shut up now before I start in on my fondness for ravines...



Grand Canyon?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hehehe...I should shut up now before I start in on my fondness for ravines...



Those can be even sliperier


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Those can be even sliperier



I believe you mean to say slippier. I believe ravines only have a low level of condensation in the hours of ddawn and perhaps dusk. The only time they'd be dangerous to traverse is during a rainstorm.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Grand Canyon?



You beat me to it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Only if you want your coloreds to bleed with your whites an end up with non white shirts, socks and undergarments.



 Both, but not at the same time.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hehehe...I should shut up now before I start in on my fondness for ravines...




Dang it....I knew I went to bed too early.  If I'd stayed up a little longer, this conversation would've been great!


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Dang it....I knew I went to bed too early.  If I'd stayed up a little longer, this conversation would've been great!



Thats what you get for being sleepy.


----------



## Aeson

Yeah post #1000. Does this mean I'm a seond level poster?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah post #1000. Does this mean I'm a seond level poster?




It means, like many of us, you have waaaay too much time on your hands.  

Congrats!  The first 1000 is pretty cool.  Now, on to Crothian!


----------



## Aeson

I might catch you soon Cal.

Yes I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think this is the thread you are looking for Darth.




Nope. I already searched thru that thread but it doesn't have the info I need. Someone had posted some regulations for this kind of stuff that I was looking for.

 It was one more recent than that. 'Cause it was somewhere towards the end of last month/first of this month (right before the holiday weekend).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The Traveler said:
			
		

> Nobody wants to engage in diplomacy with a low-down scruffy looking nerfherder.





 

They'd rather soon kiss a Wookiee instead....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You get a new job, JDiv? You're never around anymore. Who's gonna beat down those who seek to oppress me with gendered pronouns?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Lonley.





Even he thinks you're that ambiguous....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How else would I spell sceptical?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.




Skeptical


----------



## Rystil Arden

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah post #1000. Does this mean I'm a seond level poster?



 Was anyone here earlier this morning when I had over 10,000?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Howdy folks. What's new?




Yesterday: went to celebrate a friend's 40th b-day (his b-day was actually Thurs) but we got together on Friday so he could have some beer and not have to get up early the next AM...

Today: Gotta get ready for a game I'm going to in a few minutes.

Tomorrow: Actually got off work!! YAY! Gonna go to church with Bill....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> The mountains or the mountains?





Twin Peaks?   

Huge Tracts of Land?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 says, "Gazizza!" from my couch.




Gesunheit


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Think most have gone beddy-by. I just got in from gaming. I wanted to read the hive so I wouldn't get too far behind.




::was beddy-bye:: Had to work today...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> So do many people here apparently.





Only certain ones... Mostly male. And one female as well.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *begins to drool about perky mountains*





If you see comic books, you see all the large, perky mountains you can get an eyeball full....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hehehe...I should shut up now before I start in on my fondness for ravines...





 

Mountains and ravines.... what about the valleys in between?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I believe you mean to say slippier. I believe ravines only have a low level of condensation in the hours of ddawn and perhaps duck. The only time they'd be dangerous to traverse is during a rainstorm.




Duck?

What the frell were you thinking of?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Dang it....I knew I went to bed too early.  If I'd stayed up a little longer, this conversation would've been great!





And only being carried on later on than in the wee hours of the morning when it originally started....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Was anyone here earlier this morning when I had over 10,000?




Your hallucinations?   

Or was it your imaginary friend?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Your hallucinations?
> 
> Or was it your imaginary friend?



 No.  A thread to which I posted over 1000 times was duplicated temporarily before being split


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No.  A thread to which I posted over 1000 times was duplicated temporarily before being split





Yeah, yeah... That's what they all say....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah... That's what they all say....



 Its true though--there should be a record of it


----------



## Aeson

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Was anyone here earlier this morning when I had over 10,000?



I don't see 10,000


----------



## Rystil Arden

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't see 10,000



 It is gone now.  They went away when the duplicate thread vanished.  They were only here for about an hour


----------



## Aeson

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is gone now.  They went away when the duplicate thread vanished.  They were only here for about an hour



I need to duplicate a thread.


----------



## Steve Jung

I'm back. Looks like the conversation has taken an interesting turn.


----------



## Kemrain

Mommy's buyin' us pizza tonight. Yummy! Gotta go pick it up. Whee!

- Kemrain the Hungry.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Mommy's buyin' us pizza tonight. Yummy! Gotta go pick it up. Whee!
> 
> - Kemrain the Hungry.



I cooked pizza today. Its really good. I'm impressed with my cooking skills. I'll make a great wife one day.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I cooked pizza today. Its really good. I'm impressed with my cooking skills. I'll make a great wife one day.



 I won't be a good wife.. I should work on that. Especially since e1ven sucks horribly at cooking. I hould buy him a Good Eats cookbook. He enjoys Alton Brown. Very scientific, that guy.

- Kemrain the Akane Tendou in the Kitchen.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I won't be a good wife.. I should work on that. Especially since e1ven sucks horribly at cooking. I hould buy him a Good Eats cookbook. He enjoys Alton Brown. Very scientific, that guy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Akane Tendou in the Kitchen.



 Oh, too bad--I love cooking!

-Rystil the Figured Kemrain would like that Anime...


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, too bad--I love cooking!
> 
> -Rystil the Figured Kemrain would like that Anime...



 The manga was better. And some of the doujinshi are even better, if you know wht I mean and I know you do...

- Kemrain the Suggestive (DC 19 Will Negates.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The manga was better. And some of the doujinshi are even better, if you know wht I mean and I know you do...
> 
> - Kemrain the Suggestive (DC 19 Will Negates.)



 Not too much.  My little brother has like all the manga for it, but I didn't really like that particular series.  I'm probably the only guy who doesn't find gratuitous cartoon nudity interesting, I guess.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not too much.  My little brother has like all the manga for it, but I didn't really like that particular series.  I'm probably the only guy who doesn't find gratuitous cartoon nudity interesting, I guess.



 Interesting. I never found the nudity gratuitous. Fanservice is a legitimate reason to be scantily clad or nude, at least in my book.

- Kemrain the Hentai.


----------



## Steve Jung

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, too bad--I love cooking!
> 
> -Rystil the Figured Kemrain would like that Anime...



What do you like to cook?


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I won't be a good wife.. I should work on that. Especially since e1ven sucks horribly at cooking. I hould buy him a Good Eats cookbook. He enjoys Alton Brown. Very scientific, that guy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Akane Tendou in the Kitchen.



They have Kasumi to cook for them. I need a Kasumi. 


I like Alton Brown also. I really like they film Godd Eats near my home. The Harry's Market he goes to is not far away.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> They have Kasumi to cook for them. I need a Kasumi.
> 
> 
> I like Alton Brown also. I really like they film Godd Eats near my home. The Harry's Market he goes to is not far away.



 Very cool! Is the guy he buys meat from on th show really the deli guy in town?

- Kemrain the Curious.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What do you like to cook?



 My favourite things to cook are pasta dishes, breads---especially with a light garlic/oil dip, and different sorts of pizzas.  I always serve them with fruit juice.  I'm a vegetarian, and I don't care for eating vegetables straight out, so those are some of the yummiest things for me to eat


----------



## Aeson

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not too much.  My little brother has like all the manga for it, but I didn't really like that particular series.  I'm probably the only guy who doesn't find gratuitous cartoon nudity interesting, I guess.



RANMA Rules. My fav Anime. Tops the list over Transformers and Robotech.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Very cool! Is the guy he buys meat from on th show really the deli guy in town?
> 
> - Kemrain the Curious.



I'm not sure. I need to go on a Good Eats tour. Visit all the stores and see if the people are really there. I want to meet the lady at Bed, Bath and Beyond.


----------



## Aeson

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My favourite things to cook are pasta dishes, breads---especially with a light garlic/oil dip, and different sorts of pizzas.  I always serve them with fruit juice.  I'm a vegetarian, and I don't care for eating vegetables straight out, so those are some of the yummiest things for me to eat




You wouldn't like the meatloaf I made the other day. It did have vegitables in it. 

I like to make pasta and stir-fry as well as pizza. I worked at 3 different pizza places so I'm not too bad at it.


----------



## Aeson

Hey Rystil, You wouldn't be interested in Pampered Chef products would you? Ok Ok this is the last time. I will not bring it up again unless asked.


----------



## Steve Jung

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not sure. I need to go on a Good Eats tour. Visit all the stores and see if the people are really there. I want to meet the lady at Bed, Bath and Beyond.



If you have the opportunity, go. It's nice to see the behind-the scenes stuff with TV shows and movies.


----------



## Kemrain

I posted a character concept here for the Star Wars game I'm planning on joining. Check him out. He's neat.

- Kemrain the Seeking Feedback.


----------



## Aeson

I saw him. Looks good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Duck?
> 
> What the frell were you thinking of?



Sorry, I meant to say Dusk.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I saw him. Looks good.



 Thanks, Aeson! Think anything should be changed? Should I elaborate on anything? What (other than good) do you think?

- Kemrain the Pushy, Huh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Yet another slow day for the Hivemind. They must all be out watching Fantastic Four.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Pushy, Huh?



Maybe just a little.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe just a little.



 Hopefuly pushy will get results. Otherwise I come off as kind of an ass.  No one wants that...

- Kemrain the Worried.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hopefuly pushy will get results. Otherwise I come off as kind of an ass.  No one wants that...
> 
> - Kemrain the Worried.




Whaddayamean no one wants as----umm...

**wanders away, hoping no one heard that**


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yet another slow day for the Hivemind. They must all be out watching Fantastic Four.



Sorry, was at gameday chicago.  Lots of fun


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hopefuly pushy will get results. Otherwise I come off as kind of an ass.  No one wants that...
> 
> - Kemrain the Worried.



Don't worry. At least I don't think you come off as asinine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, was at gameday chicago.  Lots of fun



Well, at least _someone_ had fun today.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, at least _someone_ had fun today.



Got to keep the faith   There are pics in the Chicago Gameday thread, and I hope to have an interesting game wrapup posted at some point

Woho! I passed 3K


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Got to keep the faith



Yeah, I know, at least GenCon is coming up rather fast. I'm seriously looking forward to it!    



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Woho! I passed 3K



  Is this a good thing?    I kid, of course it is.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know, at least GenCon is coming up rather fast. I'm seriously looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> Is this a good thing?    I kid, of course it is.



I might have to miss GenCon for the first time in 15+ years because of a snafu at my job (I'm not certain if I'm getting paid next week or not due to a change in my, as well as about 20% of the other employees) status (I lost my exempt status, as apparently several others around the country will this year too)


Glad you think it's a good think.  You're next


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thanks, Aeson! Think anything should be changed? Should I elaborate on anything? What (other than good) do you think?
> 
> - Kemrain the Pushy, Huh?



I know your point buy was low. That would explain the 10 fest you have for stats. I think really all looks good. You have some detail in his history. I never go that detailed with mine. I would allow this character in my game. I think I might let you use a 32 point buy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yet another slow day for the Hivemind. They must all be out watching Fantastic Four.




Nope. Gaming.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know, at least GenCon is coming up rather fast. I'm seriously looking forward to it!




Looking forward to Dragoncon!   

It's MUCH closer than Gencon!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

No gaming, Fantastic Four, or anything of that sort for me.  Bad day with the bad leg so I ate a lot of Vicodin and laid around in a stupor all day.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know your point buy was low. That would explain the 10 fest you have for stats. I think really all looks good. You have some detail in his history. I never go that detailed with mine. I would allow this character in my game. I think I might let you use a 32 point buy.



 The -2 to strength and +2 to nothing hurt me bad. I get a 26 point pointbuy. Suck. One of the other characters has a +2 after stat mods, so he got a 30. Seems very different looking at stats. Oh well.  Glad you like 'im. I'm hoping the GM gives him the green light.

I have family over today, and later on I'll have more Gaming in. Sweetness. I get to see the baby, Hasel B. She's a sweety.

- Kemrain the Familiar.


----------



## Kemrain

BTW, Cal... Owl is cute. That your idea?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Steve Jung

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> No gaming, Fantastic Four, or anything of that sort for me.  Bad day with the bad leg so I ate a lot of Vicodin and laid around in a stupor all day.



Mmmm. Vicodin.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> BTW, Cal... Owl is cute. That your idea?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




It was inspired by the "This is Bunny" sig file that is making the rounds. "Copy Bunny to your signature to help him achieve world domination."  I carried Bunny for awhile, then thought it'd be more fun to start a sig war.  Now we just have to wait and see if someone joins the cause.

Who is Hasel B?


----------



## Bront

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> No gaming, Fantastic Four, or anything of that sort for me.  Bad day with the bad leg so I ate a lot of Vicodin and laid around in a stupor all day.



Mmmm, Vicodin.  Makes a great smoothie.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Mmmm. Vicodin.




I had to go back to Vicodin because of the dependency I developed for Talwin a few weeks back.  Vicodin doesn't help as much as T does, but I've taken it so long for back pain and migraines before I was ever in the accident I can control my intake of it much better.  I liked the Talwin waaaaaaay too much.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> It was inspired by the "This is Bunny" sig file that is making the rounds. "Copy Bunny to your signature to help him achieve world domination."  I carried Bunny for awhile, then thought it'd be more fun to start a sig war.  Now we just have to wait and see if someone joins the cause.
> 
> Who is Hasel B?



 The baby! My cousin's lil' girlie. She's 14 months. She's got a hummusface at the moment. She's a cutie.

If not having a .sig wasn't in my contract, I'd gladly take up Owl. I'll see if I can't get anyone to.

- Kemrain the Supporter of Those Who Eat Rodents.


----------



## Bront

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I had to go back to Vicodin because of the dependency I developed for Talwin a few weeks back.  Vicodin doesn't help as much as T does, but I've taken it so long for back pain and migraines before I was ever in the accident I can control my intake of it much better.  I liked the Talwin waaaaaaay too much.



Vicodin for Migrains?  I take either Imotrex or Excedrine for those.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I started taking the V for migraines because I had it laying around for back pain.  It worked better than anything except Darvocet.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The baby! My cousin's lil' girlie. She's 14 months. She's got a hummusface at the moment. She's a cutie.
> 
> If not having a .sig wasn't in my contract, I'd gladly take up Owl. I'll see if I can't get anyone to.
> 
> - Kemrain the Supporter of Those Who Eat Rodents.




No .sig in your contract?  I don't understand.  Enlighten me, please.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> No gaming, Fantastic Four, or anything of that sort for me.  Bad day with the bad leg so I ate a lot of Vicodin and laid around in a stupor all day.




Ouch. 

I betcha my friend was drugged up as well.... last I talked to him it was Thurs and he was still taking the "strong stuff" that he started when he got home Tues evening.... 

And probably ain't been outside with the high humidity because the heat would bother him worse than the average person....


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> No .sig in your contract?  I don't understand.  Enlighten me, please.



 It's just one of my unspoken rules. I can't post more than 3 times in a row. I can't have a .ig. I must end every post that I can with a

- Kemrain the Traditional.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> No .sig in your contract?  I don't understand.  Enlighten me, please.




She just don't do sigs. Bummer, yes... 

But at least it avoids the SNAFU that mine caused on the "Explosions In London" thread when I said that this wasn't the time nor the place to bash a certain terrorist organization and someone got pissy.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

*blink blink*

'K.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's just one of my unspoken rules. I can't post more than 3 times in a row. I can't have a .ig. I must end every post that I can with a
> 
> - Kemrain the Traditional.





I couldn't do the first one... as I end up doing alotta "catching up"....


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> She just don't do sigs. Bummer, yes...
> 
> But at least it avoids the SNAFU that mine caused on the "Explosions In London" thread when I said that this wasn't the time nor the place to bash a certain terrorist organization and someone got pissy.




I guess I missed that whole thing.  What happened?


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The -2 to strength and +2 to nothing hurt me bad. I get a 26 point pointbuy. Suck. One of the other characters has a +2 after stat mods, so he got a 30. Seems very different looking at stats. Oh well.  Glad you like 'im. I'm hoping the GM gives him the green light.
> 
> I have family over today, and later on I'll have more Gaming in. Sweetness. I get to see the baby, Hasel B. She's a sweety.
> 
> - Kemrain the Familiar.



Enjoy the rugrat. I had enough of my sisters litle terrors today.


----------



## Steve Jung

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I had to go back to Vicodin because of the dependency I developed for Talwin a few weeks back.  Vicodin doesn't help as much as T does, but I've taken it so long for back pain and migraines before I was ever in the accident I can control my intake of it much better.  I liked the Talwin waaaaaaay too much.



Yeah. That's a good reason to switch to an alternative.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> She just don't do sigs. Bummer, yes...
> 
> But at least it avoids the SNAFU that mine caused on the "Explosions In London" thread when I said that this wasn't the time nor the place to bash a certain terrorist organization and someone got pissy.



 They shouldn't have turned on you. You didn't blow up the trains. We didn't know then and I'm not sure we know now who did it.  We the Hive love you and know your not a train bomber.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I changed my sig.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I changed my sig.



Nice but I didn't notice your sig before. What did it say?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nice but I didn't notice your sig before. What did it say?



Prestige Class Compilation

A mountain of stone, a door of steel
Can't stand in my way, I'd go on
Brutal machines, unbending laws
Can't slow me down, I'd go on
I've learned how to deal and when to fight
I know what's real, I know what's right
I'm not afraid, a wounded dove
I can be tender in a world so tough
*- I Dont Know by Celine Dion*​


----------



## Aeson

New one is short and sweet. Maybe a better choice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> New one is short and sweet. Maybe a better choice.



Yup. Thats why I changed it, didn't like it being so long.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yup. Thats why I changed it, didn't like it being so long.



I may take Cal's owl. 

Lets see how it looks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I may take Cal's owl.
> 
> Lets see how it looks.



In my opinion it looks a little funky.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> In my opinion it looks a little funky.



You think? I'm just giving it a test drive.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> They shouldn't have turned on you. You didn't blow up the trains. We didn't know then and I'm not sure we know now who did it.  We the Hive love you and know your not a train bomber.





Nope. They thought I was defending Al Queda. I wasn't. I just said basically this wasn't the time, nor (especially) the PLACE for that kind of discussion. I'm all for taking them out like the next guy... but let's not go there.... m'kay?   (heck, I'd love to send Rozhena... there wouldn't be anymore of them...   nor of a certain guy on the most wanted list either....   )

'Nuff said.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I changed my sig.





All I can say is that it's the Cat's Meow!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> New one is short and sweet. Maybe a better choice.




That's why I keep mine short... Easier to read.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I may take Cal's owl.
> 
> Lets see how it looks.




Funky. And askew. A drunken kind of askew...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. They thought I was defending Al Queda. I wasn't. I just said basically this wasn't the time, nor (especially) the PLACE for that kind of discussion. I'm all for taking them out like the next guy... but let's not go there.... m'kay?   (heck, I'd love to send Rozhena... there wouldn't be anymore of them...   nor of a certain guy on the most wanted list either....   )
> 
> 'Nuff said.




Hear Hear.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Funky. And askew. A drunken kind of askew...



I tried to unaskew it. It doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hear Hear.





In today's world, Discern Location would work wonders....   

Never mind the fact of who would want to mess with an epic level cleric?   

Besides the fact I've had two friends who had to go deal with those kind of people back during Desert Storm: Richard and Brian. Both were in that area. Brian was stationed on-ship and Richard onshore. Richard was a Corpsman and, IIRC, Brian was some sort of mechanic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Funky. And askew. A drunken kind of askew...



View Askew Productions?


----------



## Aeson

They would have epic level clerics on their side. Anything the PCs can do so can the NPCs.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> View Askew Productions?





Why not? It can be a working studio name right there!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> View Askew Productions?



Genius absolute GENIUS and Kevin Smith aint too bad either.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I tried to unaskew it. It doesn't seem to be working.





Maybe owls don't work in ascii....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> All I can say is that it's the Cat's Meow!



Aww, shucks. Thanks.


----------



## Aeson

I had it looking better but when previewed or saved it goes back to the way it is.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aww, shucks. Thanks.



I didn't know kitties could blush.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't know kitties could blush.



I'm not a cat, thats just my avatar. Here is a picture of me holding my nephew Blaze:


----------



## Aeson

I know your not a cat. Nice picture by the way. Your nephew huh? better than the ones I have. All human and driving me crazy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aww, shucks. Thanks.




You're welcome.   

What can I say? I have 3 cats, m'self. Most of our gaming group has at least one each... except for our hosts because the host himself is highly allergic to them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know your not a cat. Nice picture by the way. Your nephew huh? better than the ones I have. All human and driving me crazy.




 

Mine are about 20 mins away... 

My "kids" are my 3 kitties.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> What can I say? I have 3 cats, m'self. Most of our gaming group has at least one each... except for our hosts because the host himself is highly allergic to them.



Kitty cats will rule the world.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mine are about 20 mins away...
> 
> My "kids" are my 3 kitties.




If I ever find a girlfriend she will have a family that is either dead or in another country. I have enough drama with the insane people in my family. I don't need their issues.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know your not a cat.



Oh, Okay.



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Nice picture by the way.



Thanks.   



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Your nephew huh? better than the ones I have.



Yu, one of three. One other nephew is a cat named Tux, because he looks like he is wearing a Tuxedo, and the other is the same breed of dog as Blaze (miniature italian greyhound).



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> All human and driving me crazy.



That can happen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mine are about 20 mins away...
> 
> My "kids" are my 3 kitties.



I have a couple of kids, two stuffed animals: a dog named Brandon and a cat named Misty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kitty cats will rule the world.



I sure hope so.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> In my opinion it looks a little funky.




It's the rare, little known Funky Owl.  Its nocturnal cry of "Get down, get funky" can be heard echoing through the woods on cold autumn nights.

OH...and I just remembered...a group of owls is called a parliament... get it...a parliament of funky owls...Parliament...funk...

lawdy...I kill me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> It's the rare, little known Funky Owl.  It's nocturnal cry of "Get down, get funky" can be heard echoing through the woods on cold autumn nights.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had it looking better but when previewed or saved it goes back to the way it is.




I know...that bugs me.  I can't make it stay the way it should, either.  In Outlook, it stays the way I want it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Maybe modding it as a .bmp?


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I know...that bugs me.  I can't make it stay the way it should, either.  In Outlook, it stays the way I want it.



Is there a cat we could use?


----------



## Evilhalfling

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kitty cats will rule the world.




they already do, but beware the bunny !


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> they already do, but beware the bunny !



Bunnies have nothing on cats.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bunnies have nothing on cats.




Q: Are you dissing the cute little bun-bun?

There are two differernet hairy animals trying to use this keyboard at the same  time and neither of them is a rabbit.  A bunny would not at his moment be getting hair in my mouth while trying to stop me from typing - only a cat could be such an obstecal.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe modding it as a .bmp?




That's way more work than I want to put into an ascii owl .sig.


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Q: Are you dissing the cute little bun-bun?
> 
> There are two differernet hairy animals trying to use this keyboard at the same  time and neither of them is a rabbit.  A bunny would not at his moment be getting hair in my mouth while trying to stop me from typing - only a cat could be such an obstecal.









I really have nothing against rabbits. I tend to pick one side or the other and this time is cats. I'll take any animal over a dog any day.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*jaw drops open*   So my dog is therefore not an animal?  What other things that I thought were animals are not animals?  Am I an animal?  What am I?  Where am I?  Who are all of you?  What is your favorite color?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I really have nothing against rabbits. I tend to pick one side or the other and this time is cats. I'll take any animal over a dog any day.




I miss having a dog.  I grew up on a farm where we had dogs, and the best one I ever had was killed by the neighbor's dog when I was 22.  I've not owned a dog since, and now the place I live doesn't allow them.  Which is sad, because my son wants one really badly.  

I'm not a big fan of large breeds or toy breeds, but I'd love a nice medium sized mutt.  My cat is 17 and in pretty bad shape now, and aside from his parakeets, is the only pet my son has ever had.  I may talk to my landlord about a puppy.  Puppies rock.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What am I?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What is your favorite color?



Navy Blue.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Navy Blue.



Wrong!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *jaw drops open*   So my dog is therefore not an animal?  What other things that I thought were animals are not animals?  Am I an animal?  What am I?  Where am I?  Who are all of you?  What is your favorite color?



I didn't say dogs weren't animals. You are an animal, at least thats what your girlfriend says I think you are at home. We are the hivemind. My favorite color is purple. Did I leave any thing out?

I dislike dogs. I don't mind if others like them.


----------



## megamania

Animals are great.  They have personalities and can be very smart ...and very dumb all at the same time.

Once had a German Shepard.  When he saw we were packing for a camping trip he would gather up his food dish and one can of dogfood and calmly sit in the passenger seat and wait for us.

The current dog we have is a mutt of mutts.  part Collie, part Pincher and part beagle.  He clearly gets his brains from the beagle....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> If I ever find a girlfriend she will have a family that is either dead or in another country. I have enough drama with the insane people in my family. I don't need their issues.




True. I don't care too much for my friend's parents and his older sister. The younger one is ok; she actually talks to me. The rest think I exist just as much as their son/brother-not at all.  :\


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> True. I don't care too much for my friend's parents and his older sister. The younger one is ok; she actually talks to me. The rest think I exist just as much as their son/brother-not at all.  :\



My GF's family is 2 states away.  They for some reason refuse to come down here to even visit.  (Apparently, they've claimed it's because they don't know me that well, dispite the fact that I've been up there several times and seem to get along with all of them very well).  On the other side, most of my friends are friends with my dad, who is a member of our gaming group.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Wrong!



What, all of a sudden you know everything about me? What precious stone am I thinking of right now?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, all of a sudden you know everything about me? What precious stone am I thinking of right now?



cubit zerconia? I don't think I spelled it right but that is how you spell it in your mind.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Hello, Hive.  I trust we are all ready to begin the Monday routine?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> cubit zerconia? I don't think I spelled it right but that is how you spell it in your mind.



Wrong!!!! I was thinking of Lapis Lazuli!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Hello, Hive.  I trust we are all ready to begin the Monday routine?



I'll probably be going to bed in about 90-120 minutes.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll probably be going to bed in about 90-120 minutes.




Up all night?  That's how I'd live my life if I could.  I'm a night person, and being forced into a daylight routine really goes against my nature.


----------



## azmodean

survived another hurricane.  Yay.  (Perdiot is where it's at)  (and cats rule... a bit too much... especially when there are 10 of them in your house...)


----------



## Aeson

Another slow day in the hive. Where is all the Chit chat?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

hey...for me, at least, work is crushing my groove.


----------



## Bront

Sorry, just woke up.  I'll start hiving now.


----------



## Aeson

I haven't tried them but do any of you use the chat rooms?


----------



## Bront

Never been a chat room fan.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I've not used the ENWorld chat rooms...yet.


----------



## BourbonFromHeaven

I'll imprint my name on thsi thread, thus reaching a small bit of immortality.


----------



## Jdvn1

BourbonFromHeaven said:
			
		

> I'll imprint my name on thsi thread, thus reaching a small bit of immortality.



 You're famous now!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Hello, Hive.  I trust we are all ready to begin the Monday routine?




The sweat one's butt off at work routine? I wish I could pass on that one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

azmodean said:
			
		

> survived another hurricane.  Yay.  (Perdiot is where it's at)  (and cats rule... a bit too much... especially when there are 10 of them in your house...)




That's good. That's one thing I don't need a regular filling of.... 


Surprisingly, never had to worry about them when I lived in Homestead, FL.... but now have to... even in the middle of NC.. we still get the boatloads of rain they produce.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Another slow day in the hive. Where is all the Chit chat?




Some of us were at work with no access to the 'net, much less the hive.


----------



## Aeson

BourbonFromHeaven said:
			
		

> I'll imprint my name on thsi thread, thus reaching a small bit of immortality.



Welcome to the hive.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I've not used the ENWorld chat rooms...yet.





Me neither.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Some of us were at work with no access to the 'net, much less the hive.



Sorry


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry




Fast food hell is like that. Not to mention the environment isn't good for any sort of comp anyway.... We do have one, with grease in the innards and slower than the one I have here. Not to mention it has a DIAL-UP MODEM in it (used for food orders or stupid yahoos to dial into it to "tinker" (ie. FUBAR up) the system). Totally worthless for 'net access anyways... It'd be better to go over to a friend's house and use his dial-up access....  :\


----------



## Aeson

Where do you work? You complain about it so much I want to avoid going to work for the company.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where do you work? You complain about it so much I want to avoid going to work for the company.





Bojangles. A KFC-knockoff that's only in the Carolinas (much like Cheerwine!).


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Bojangles. A KFC-knockoff that's only in the Carolinas (much like Cheerwine!).




I thought you worked for a theater department of some sort, or am I hallucinating again?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Bojangles. A KFC-knockoff that's only in the Carolinas (much like Cheerwine!).



We have them here. There is one a few miles away from me.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I thought you worked for a theater department of some sort, or am I hallucinating again?



Do you ever stop hallucinating really?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Up all night?



Aye. Woke up an hour ago.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Me neither.



Same here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Do you ever stop hallucinating really?



I had an hallucination while I was sleeping.   Wait, was it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BourbonFromHeaven said:
			
		

> I'll imprint my name on thsi thread, thus reaching a small bit of immortality.



Hail! Well met Lad!


----------



## Aeson

I forgot when do we get to haze the newbie? I have the shavingcream.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I had an hallucination while I was sleeping.   Wait, was it?



I'm gonna go with no, it was not a hallucination, it was a dream.  Unless you were actually awake and in a dream like trance which you reacted to in the physical world or in your psyche to an extreme degree...then your just messed up er something...I dunno, I just repeat psycho-mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I forgot when do we get to haze the newbie? I have the shavingcream.



I've got the razor!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I had an hallucination while I was sleeping.   Wait, was it?



Nope it was real. The Alien did just eat your earwax.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go with no, it was not a hallucination, it was a dream.



Well, I was betwwen REM and wakefulness, practically half-dreaming and almost forcing it to continue.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go with no, it was not a hallucination, it was a dream.  Unless you were actually awake and in a dream like trance which you reacted to in the physical world or in your psyche to an extreme degree...then your just messed up er something...I dunno, I just repeat psycho-mumbo-jumbo.



We have our own Deanna Troi. Kewl.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope it was real. The Alien did just eat your earwax.



I highly doubt that. My ears produce enough wax to make two candles per month (one from each ear). I'm a veritable wax factory.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I was betwwen REM and wakefulness, practically half-dreaming and almost forcing it to continue.



Ahhh...one of those...I normally like those, I can control those too...*begins to drool slightly*


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I was betwwen REM and wakefulness, practically half-dreaming and almost forcing it to continue.



I was there before. Those I think are the coolest dreams. They to me seem more real or something. 

related topic. Do you guys dream in color or black and white?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> We have our own Deanna Troi. Kewl.



Whosa whatsit?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We have our own Deanna Troi. Kewl.



What you didnt know that by now? All women have some form of empathy. I'm in touch with my feminine side and allow my instincts and mind to work as one. I'm going to make a great pyschologist.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> related topic. Do you guys dream in color or black and white?



Normally color, or at least I remember them in color, maybe a wakeful add in though...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Whosa whatsit?



The Half-Betazoid empath in Star Trek: The Next Generation.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you guys dream in color or black and white?



Always in color.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Whosa whatsit?



Not a Trekie? She's from Star Trek: TNG.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The Half-Betazoid empath in Star Trek: The Next Generation.



OH!  Her!  I'm not as good looking as her... :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> OH!  Her!  I'm not as good looking as her... :\



Well, if thats is you in your avatar, I'd say you are better looking.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not a Trekie? She's from Star Trek: TNG.



You are too slow, my friend.


----------



## Aeson

I thnk I only remember one dream in black and white. It was one where I was with Dr. Smith from Lost in Space and we were hiding from aliens in a dungeon. I'm not sure why it was B&W. I think was because the first season of the show was.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thnk I only remember one dream in black and white. It was one where I was with Dr. Smith from Lost in Space and we were hiding from aliens in a dungeon.



Thats kinda cool.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are too slow, my friend.



I was going the extra mile and tried to find an image to add to the post. I changed my mind.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats kinda cool.



The cool part is it one of the earliest dreams I remember. I was a kid when I had it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was going the extra mile and tried to find an image to add to the post. I changed my mind.



Oh, I see.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The cool part is it one of the earliest dreams I remember. I was a kid when I had it.



Gol dang! And you still remember it? Or do you have a dream diary?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, if thats is you in your avatar, I'd say you are better looking.



 Aw, how sweet of you!   And yes that conglomeration is actually me.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gol dang! And you still remember it? Or do you have a dream diary?



It is one of three dreams I remember from when I was young. I would say all three were between 5-10 years old.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gol dang! And you still remember it? Or do you have a dream diary?



I remember some dreams from my early childhood, the ones that just stuck out in some weird way or another.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Aw, how sweet of you!   And yes that conglomeration is actually me.



It is in my nature to be sweet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is one of three dreams I remember from when I was young. I would say all three were between 5-10 years old.



Dang. I dont even remember what I had for dinner last Monday!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dang. I dont even remember what I had for dinner last Monday!



I can't remember what I had for dinner yesterday, but dinner wasn't memorable at all, those dreams, at least for me in some unexplained way were.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The oldest dreams I can remember are those I had of sliding with Quinn & company back when season two was being aired and those I've had of being a Kryptoninan half-brother to Kal-El in the days of Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Do you ever stop hallucinating really?




Are you talking to me personally or people in general, as in "it's all a dream"?  If me...yeah... but I hate when I stop.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I was talking to you Cal, but you know everybody always chimes in...it is the hive after all.


----------



## Aeson

Yesterday I had a salami sandwich and last Monday I had meatloaf for dinner.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I was talking to you Cal, but you know everybody always chimes in...it is the hive after all.



Bless the Hive!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Whosa whatsit?




Well, not knowing what you look like (your avatar isn't really clear to me), I can at least tell you you're waaaaaay smarter than Marina Sirtis (the actress who plays Troi) is.  I've seen her in interviews and she just makes me want scream.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yesterday I had a salami sandwich and last Monday I had meatloaf for dinner.



I had a bowl of cereal for dinner this morning.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Well, not knowing what you look like (your avatar isn't really clear to me), I can at least tell you you're waaaaaay smarter than Marina Sirtis (the actress who plays Troi) is.  I've seen her in interviews and she just makes me want scream.



Of course Lady Acoma is smarter!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The oldest dreams I can remember are those I had of sliding with Quinn & company back when season two was being aired and those I've had of being a Kryptoninan half-brother to Kal-El in the days of Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman.



I don't do tv shows often. Thats a surprise with how much tv I watch. Most of my dreams are my real world with some supernatural and super scary stuff happening.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yesterday I had a salami sandwich and last Monday I had meatloaf for dinner.



 *offers Aeson a dorrito and marks it in a secrete journal to be offered up as a memory at some undetermined future date*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I was talking to you Cal, but you know everybody always chimes in...it is the hive after all.




Since I took myself off the Talwin, I don't have them so much now... lol


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I rarely dream TV shows anymore, but that may change with the new SG1 season that starts on Friday. I'm sad about Richard Dean Anderson leaving the show, but life goes on. I wonder what he'll do next.


----------



## Aeson

Ok folks we are less than an hour from my 30th birthday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What time were you born?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I rarely dream TV shows anymore, but that may change with the new SG1 season that starts on Friday. I'm sad about Richard Dean Anderson leaving the show, but life goes on. I wonder what he'll do next.




I didn't know he was leaving the show.  I've not followed it really closely though.  I'm just all wiggly with antici---------------------------------------------------pation for Battlestar Galactica to start again!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *offers Aeson a dorrito and marks it in a secrete journal to be offered up as a memory at some undetermined future date*



Is it a Cool Ranch Dorrito? I will remember this gift always.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok folks we are less than an hour from my 30th birthday.




Here's an early Happy Birthday from me!!!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I didn't know he was leaving the show.



I get TV Guide, it usually has th inside scoop on new shows and the goings on of the new seasons of ongoing TV shows.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Well, not knowing what you look like (your avatar isn't really clear to me), I can at least tell you you're waaaaaay smarter than Marina Sirtis (the actress who plays Troi) is.  I've seen her in interviews and she just makes me want scream.



You've never seen me in an interview, I am pretty sure I could make someone scream....course I would do it cause it would just be funny and all, and it would probably be the interviewer....


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What time were you born?



If you want to get technical. I still have I have 8 1/2 or so hours still before I'm really 30. None the less my birthday is tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You've never seen me in an interview, I am pretty sure I could make someone scream....course I would do it cause it would just be funny and all, and it would probably be the interviewer....



I'd watch it anyway, your beauty is too intoxicating to turn away from!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you want to get technical. I still have I have 8 1/2 or so hours still before I'm really 30. None the less my birthday is tomorrow.



Ah.


----------



## Aeson

Philreed offered someone a free PDF a few weeks ago for his birthday. I need to track him down to get mine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Philreed offered someone a free PDF a few weeks ago for his birthday. I need to track him done to get mine.



Unfortunately, I did nae get one.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd watch it anyway, your beauty is too intoxicating to turn away from!



 Now your just making me blush all over, and as I don't really care for clothes much if I can avoid them it is really showing...


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Here's an early Happy Birthday from me!!!!!!



Thank you


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Now your just making me blush all over, and as I don't really care for clothes much if I can avoid them it is really showing...



Yeah, its too bad I'm a guy.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yeah, I'm sorry Fru.  If not for the whole me liking women thing I would be all over you buddy.


----------



## Aeson

It took us a 1/2 hour to fill a whole page.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm sorry Fru.  If not for the whole me liking women thing I would be all over you buddy.



  Oh, well. I have faith.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> It took us a 1/2 hour to fill a whole page.



 We rock?  Or are really losers...something like that...not sure which.  Dorrito?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It took us a 1/2 hour to fill a whole page.



Is that bad?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that bad?



 Don't look at me, I have no idea.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> We rock?  Or are really losers...something like that...not sure which.  Dorrito?



I'd rather have BBQ flavored Pork Rind.

Mmmmm, bbq flavored pork rinds.........


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Don't look at me, I have no idea.



I'll look at you anyway, beautiful.


----------



## Aeson

Did anyone see the new show Rockstar INXS? It put American Idol to shame. I'm more of a country guy myself but those folks can ROCK. Who ever they pick will be a true star.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did anyone see the new show Rockstar INXS? It put American Idol to shame. I'm more of a country guy myself but those folks can ROCK. Who ever they pick will be a true star.



Not yet. What channel/time is it on?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

No, I really don't watch any tv anymore.  I just go to bored with it.  And I hate reality tv.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that bad?



No just commenting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No, I really don't watch any tv anymore.  I just go to bored with it.  And I hate reality tv.



Me too. Theres not much I really watch anymore, except for my DVDs. I've got a boatload or two of 'em.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not yet. What channel/time is it on?



CBS on Monday nights. Tonight was the first night. Maybe they will replay it.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No, I really don't watch any tv anymore.  I just go to bored with it.  And I hate reality tv.



Some reality tv is awful but some are kinda good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> CBS on Monday nights. Tonight was the first night. Maybe they will replay it.



It is on right now. Sweet.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is on right now. Sweet.



You might have missed most of it. I forgot about the time difference. I would have mentioned it earlier.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Yeah, I'm catching the last ten minutes of it.


----------



## Aeson

The one they cut did really have the weakest performance.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Im watching Guns Germs and Steel on PBS 
now this show rocks!  when I read the book I wrote an entire campaign world based on the theory - too bad it was second edition.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Man. The elimination process really was intense.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Aeson - happy birthday, I missed the exact time and number.


----------



## Aeson

I never heard of it. What is the show about?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Man. The elimination process really was intense.



Did you get to see the jam session they had before the elimination? There was one girl who sang about her father who had just died a month before. It was great.

You know the little Pop Tart actresses turn singers have nothing on these singers.


----------



## Evilhalfling

The show was the first in a series, that tries to answer a question from a Popo New Guinean 
"why do white men have so much cargo (technology) while we have so little? "


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you get to see the jam session they had before the elimination? There was one girl who sang about her father who had just died a month before. It was great.



Not really, I only saw the last 30 seconds of it before the show cut to a commercial.


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Aeson - happy birthday, I missed the exact time and number.



Thank you. I still have a few hours before the exact time but it is the day of my birth. I need to come up with something to do to celebrate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thank you. I still have a few hours before the exact time but it is the day of my birth. I need to come up with something to do to celebrate.



Get inebriated?


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> The show was the first in a series, that tries to answer a question from a Popo New Guinean
> "why do white men have so much cargo (technology) while we have so little? "



Ah. I thought it might be about warfare.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Get inebriated?



I don't drink enough for that. I rarely drink and when I do its not enough to get drunk. I've got a friend coming over to play D&D minis and maybe go out to eat. I need to find a place that has free dinners for birthdays.


----------



## Evilhalfling

the corallary questions are why in 1492 did Europeans have better Guns, Germs and Steel 
while the Americans had stone/bronze weapons.

The theory starts with what type of plants were avalible on each continent, and what large animals were avalible to domesticate.  

Domesticated Animals and high populations created more deadly diseases, which were used to decimate other cultures.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't drink enough for that. I rarely drink and when I do its not enough to get drunk. I've got a friend coming over to play D&D minis and maybe go out to eat. I need to find a place that has free dinners for birthdays.




chucky cheeses?


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> the corallary questions are why in 1492 did Europeans have better Guns, Germs and Steel
> while the Americans had stone/bronze weapons.
> 
> The theory starts with what type of plants were avalible on each continent, and what large animals were avalible to domesticate.
> 
> Domesticated Animals and high populations created more deadly diseases, which were used to decimate other cultures.



So it was warfare.


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> chucky cheeses?



A guy just turned 30 and a guy in his 40s go into Chucky Cheese. How long do you think it will take before they call the cops?


----------



## Evilhalfling

Aeson said:
			
		

> A guy just turned 30 and a guy in his 40s go into Chucky Cheese. How long do you think it will take before they call the cops?




Its what midnight there? 
what all night restraunts are in the area?  Denniy's ? Village Inn?


----------



## Aeson

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Its what midnight there?
> what all night restraunts are in the area?  Denniy's ? Village Inn?



We'll be going out later in the day. I'm sure my friend knows. He's cheap. Well good night folks. When I awake I will be officially 30.


----------



## Steve Jung

Happy birthday, Aeson. It's all downhill from here on in.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> A guy just turned 30 and a guy in his 40s go into Chucky Cheese. How long do you think it will take before they call the cops?



Depends on if he's wearing a single white glove.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Happy birthday!


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> We'll be going out later in the day. I'm sure my friend knows. He's cheap. Well good night folks. When I awake I will be officially 30.



Man, you're old.

Wait, I'm almost 29...

Wow, you're young.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Man, you're old.
> 
> Wait, I'm almost 29...
> 
> Wow, you're young.



From what I hear, you are only as old as you think you are.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Hoody Hoo!  I get to pick up my new car today.  Next Monday will mark 6 months since my accident, and I'm finally able to drive!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Do you ever stop hallucinating really?





He must've been in the drugs again...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go with no, it was not a hallucination, it was a dream.  Unless you were actually awake and in a dream like trance which you reacted to in the physical world or in your psyche to an extreme degree...then your just messed up er something...I dunno, I just repeat psycho-mumbo-jumbo.





Or just someone in the need for the "sleeping aid" again... (re: ball bat)   

::borrows Richard's "sleeping aid":: ::whocks Acoma with it::


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or just someone in the need for the "sleeping aid" again



Why would I need a sleep aid after waking up from 9 hours of sleep?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I didn't know he was leaving the show.  I've not followed it really closely though.  I'm just all wiggly with antici---------------------------------------------------pation for Battlestar Galactica to start again!




I'm still pissed about the cancellation of JAG...   

Tried to watch Battlestar but just went "HUH?" and gave up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Tried to watch Battlestar but just went "HUH?" and gave up.



Yeah, same here.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did anyone see the new show Rockstar INXS? It put American Idol to shame. I'm more of a country guy myself but those folks can ROCK. Who ever they pick will be a true star.





For a band that went nowhere after Michael Hutchence killed himself. He *was* INXS, IMO.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> For a band that went nowhere after Michael Hutchence killed himself. He *was* INXS, IMO.



Wow.   Theres a piece of information I didn't know.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> No, I really don't watch any tv anymore.  I just go to bored with it.  And I hate reality tv.





Me neither. Not much worthwhile on.

I don't like reality tv either. I only watched 2 shows along that realm: American Idol and Hit Me Baby One More Time. The rest is poodoo (I'd say more but for Grandma...   )


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Me neither. Not much worthwhile on.



That seems to be going around.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm still pissed about the cancellation of JAG...
> 
> Tried to watch Battlestar but just went "HUH?" and gave up.




Gads... what can I do to convince you of the greatness that is Battlestar Galactica?  It's the only sci-fi show I'll watch anymore.  

But, as with everything, it's all about personal likes and dislikes.  I've never watched JAG for more than 3 minutes at a time, and it didn't do a thing for me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> A guy just turned 30 and a guy in his 40s go into Chucky Cheese. How long do you think it will take before they call the cops?





 

Don't feel bad. Some of us threatened to throw a friend of mine's bachelor party there (IF he ever got married....) as he don't do strip clubs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I watched one episode of 7 days and was hooked after a friend reccomended it to me. Unforonately, I never found it again.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Hoody Hoo!  I get to pick up my new car today.  Next Monday will mark 6 months since my accident, and I'm finally able to drive!!!





Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad. Some of us threatened to throw a friend of mine's bachelor party there (IF he ever got married....) as he don't do strip clubs.



 EGADS!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why would I need a sleep aid after waking up from 9 hours of sleep?




I was talking about Acoma, not you...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Hoody Hoo!  I get to pick up my new car today.  Next Monday will mark 6 months since my accident, and I'm finally able to drive!!!



That'll be good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I was talking about Acoma, not you...



Oh, well.........ok!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Gads... what can I do to convince you of the greatness that is Battlestar Galactica?  It's the only sci-fi show I'll watch anymore.
> 
> But, as with everything, it's all about personal likes and dislikes.  I've never watched JAG for more than 3 minutes at a time, and it didn't do a thing for me.




Make it where you can jump into it right in the middle and not get confuzzled. I jumped in the middle of Babylon 5 and didn't get confuzzled like I did with battlestar.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

*Happy Birthday, Aeson!!*

Welcome to the "30s club"!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Make it where you can jump into it right in the middle and not get confuzzled. I jumped in the middle of Babylon 5 and didn't get confuzzled like I did with battlestar.



Confuzzlation is never a good thing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I watched one episode of 7 days and was hooked after a friend reccomended it to me. Unforonately, I never found it again.




Richard got hooked on the 4400 during the marathon they had the 4th of July weekend... Too bad he doesn't have cable at home. It was interesting, too bad I was nodding off due to tiredness from work and the hectic weekend.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Welcome to the "30s club"!!



I'll be there in less than a year.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Richard got hooked on the 4400 during the marathon they had the 4th of July weekend...



I got hooked with the Pilot.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Confuzzlation is never a good thing.





Nope. Especially when I'm trying to watch a TV show. I'd seen snatches of the miniseries during a group event but missed alot due to background "noise" (chitchat).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Especially when I'm trying to watch a TV show. I'd seen snatches of the miniseries during a group event but missed alot due to background "noise" (chitchat).



Agreed. The neighbors to our left have contractors out there all day and the neighbors to our right like to practice their golf swing during the vening. The resonance from the golf ball drives me nuts.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Agreed. The neighbors to our left have contractors out there all day and the neighbors to our right like to practice their golf swing during the vening. The resonance from the golf ball drives me nuts.




Maybe you should stick your speakers in the windows facing the people playing golf and blare "The Imperial March" at top volume!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe you should stick your speakers in the windows facing the people playing golf and blare "The Imperial March" at top volume!



Thats a great idea!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe you should stick your speakers in the windows facing the people playing golf and blare "The Imperial March" at top volume!




Personally, I'd go with music from Manowar or Motorhead for stuff like that.  The guys who live in the other half of my duplex will play their videogames really loudly through their home theater system, causing me to have to listen to Halo at all hours.  Or they play their really boring (to me) nu-metal bands at the same level.  Playing Manowar's "Violence and Bloodshed" or Motorhead's "Locomotive" cranked way up usually stops that crap.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Maybe The Immortals Techno Syndrome Mortal Kombat will do the trick.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe The Immortals Techno Syndrome Mortal Kombat will do the trick.




Don't know that one...but play it loud!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Don't know that one...but play it loud!



Right, it is very bassy.

<Readies earplugs for late.r>


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Right, it is very bassy.
> 
> <Readies earplugs for late.r>




Earplugs?! I say BAH!  Stand at the head of your audio onslaught while the drums of doom shake the very pillars of the earth!  Show no weakness in the face of your golfclub wielding foes!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Earplugs?! I say BAH!  Stand at the head of your audio onslaught while the drums of doom shake the very pillars of the earth!  Show no weakness in the face of your golfclub wielding foes!



....and watch their house crumble to dust!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ....and watch their house crumble to dust!




YYEEESSS!  Now you speak as a warrior!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> YYEEESSS!  Now you speak as a warrior!!!



They will _feel_ my wrath.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They will _feel_ my wrath.




*begins twitching*  That does it... I gotta find some Manowar to play in my new car...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> *begins twitching*  That does it... I gotta find some Manowar to play in my new car...



Mmmmmm, Manowar..........


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm, Manowar..........




Or Rhapsody, or Hammerfall, or Falconer, or Lacuna Coil.......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Or Rhapsody, or Hammerfall, or Falconer, or Lacuna Coil.......



Yeah, they're all good!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, they're all good!




Yuppa!

I'm off to get the new ride!  Have a hivey-good afternoon!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Yuppa!
> 
> I'm off to get the new ride!  Have a hivey-good afternoon!



Thanks bud! Enjoy your tunes!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm still pissed about the cancellation of JAG...
> 
> Tried to watch Battlestar but just went "HUH?" and gave up.



I'm upset about JAG also. I think that the Admiral from JAG will be on the new show Bones with David Boreanaz. I think I spelled his name right.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> For a band that went nowhere after Michael Hutchence killed himself. He *was* INXS, IMO.



He may have been. I hope with the new person there will be INXS again.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Make it where you can jump into it right in the middle and not get confuzzled. I jumped in the middle of Babylon 5 and didn't get confuzzled like I did with battlestar.



It is a show you need to watch from the start. You need to be able to pay attention. Its engrossing or at least it is to me.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> From what I hear, you are only as old as you think you are.



That could cause a lot of problems with the legal drinking age..


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd go with music from Manowar or Motorhead for stuff like that.  The guys who live in the other half of my duplex will play their videogames really loudly through their home theater system, causing me to have to listen to Halo at all hours.  Or they play their really boring (to me) nu-metal bands at the same level.  Playing Manowar's "Violence and Bloodshed" or Motorhead's "Locomotive" cranked way up usually stops that crap.




 

A friend and I did the same trick but with some Marilyn Manson I had (made great noise!) to deal with some scummy mexicans who liked playing their accordian crap music at loud volume... So we blared some Manson at top volume. It got quiet up there for a bit... then it'd start again.... and we'd start up again.

They were probably like, "WTF was that?!?!?!".....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm upset about JAG also. I think that the Admiral from JAG will be on the new show Bones with David Boreanaz. I think I spelled his name right.




I liked Chegwidden. I don't care that RL-wise, he'd have been long overdue for either retirement or transfer, he was the best.   Other than him, I'd say my fav character was Bud Roberts. He was one of us: a geek!   

I may have to check out Bones to see if he's as good a character there as he was on JAG. Unlike lots of people, probably mostly women, I wasn't that into Harmon Rabb... He was a good character but didn't "do anything" for me...  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> He may have been. I hope with the new person there will be INXS again.





And hope this person keeps the "feel" of the band.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I liked Chegwidden. I don't care that RL-wise, he'd have been long overdue for either retirement or transfer, he was the best.   Other than him, I'd say my fav character was Bud Roberts. He was one of us: a geek!
> 
> I may have to check out Bones to see if he's as good a character there as he was on JAG. Unlike lots of people, probably mostly women, I wasn't that into Harmon Rabb... He was a good character but didn't "do anything" for me...  :\



I don't know if it was him I saw in the commercial or not. I think it was. If it is I hope he is a regular. I liked him. He was better than the General they replaced him with. Bud is cool. I would never had watched the show if it wasn't for him and Mac. Catharine Bell should get a show of her own soon.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is a show you need to watch from the start. You need to be able to pay attention. Its engrossing or at least it is to me.




I did try from the first episode. Didn't work for me.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I did try from the first episode. Didn't work for me.



Its ok. BSG isn't for everyone. I won't hold it against you.


----------



## Campbell

Bront said:
			
		

> That could cause a lot of problems with the legal drinking age..



I'm not as think as you drunk I am.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't know if it was him I saw in the commercial or not. I think it was. If it is I hope he is a regular. I liked him. He was better than the General they replaced him with. Bud is cool. I would never had watched the show if it wasn't for him and Mac. Catharine Bell should get a show of her own soon.




I didn't see his name on the list of cast members. Not here anyways: Bones


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or just someone in the need for the "sleeping aid" again... (re: ball bat)
> 
> ::borrows Richard's "sleeping aid":: ::whocks Acoma with it::



 Ow!  Hey now...I have been sleeping...a couple of hours...every couple of days....sometimes.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad. Some of us threatened to throw a friend of mine's bachelor party there (IF he ever got married....) as he don't do strip clubs.



 Can I come?!?!  Wait you said Chucky Cheese's, *NOT* a strip club...hmmm...well I have never been to one and I do like to jump into big ball pits at high velocity, can I come and do that?  And then strip?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> YYEEESSS!  Now you speak as a warrior!!!



 You know I think it would be more warrior like if while doing all of this he threw golf balls at them....Oooo....or used some kind of sling shot or devised golf ball shooter of some kind and did it, that would be better.

*begins to draw up plans in crayon on the back of Darth*


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I wasn't that into Harmon Rabb... He was a good character but didn't "do anything" for me...  :\



Me either, but that is understandable.  *leers* I would try and hunt you down and do something for you, but I think you might whack me with a bat to many times for me to really enjoy myself anymore.  Plus I am VERY pleased with my gf, although it might be funny just for kicks to try and accost you just for kicks while Richard was around just to see what his reaction would be....course I am evil and all.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Boo!


----------



## Bront

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Boo!



Ack!

Don't do that!


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Can I come?!?!  Wait you said Chucky Cheese's, *NOT* a strip club...hmmm...well I have never been to one and I do like to jump into big ball pits at high velocity, can I come and do that?  And then strip?



Dave and Busters might be better for that, though I don't think Stripping there would be good either.

Perhaps you need to start one yourself.  Strip Club/Arcade/Adult Playground (Balls, slides, and sports you pervs).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Campbell said:
			
		

> I'm not as think as you drunk I am.



Punk in drublic?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ow!  Hey now...I have been sleeping...a couple of hours...every couple of days....sometimes.



Sorry to hear that. My dad has enough trouble sleeping on his own/ I tend to see him in intervals of 2 to three hours during the night. For some reason he is always in the kitchen when I want to get something to eat or drink.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Can I come?!?!  Wait you said Chucky Cheese's, *NOT* a strip club...hmmm...well I have never been to one and I do like to jump into big ball pits at high velocity, can I come and do that?  And then strip?



Sure, I don't see why not. I'd pay to see that show!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You know I think it would be more warrior like if while doing all of this he threw golf balls at them....Oooo....or used some kind of sling shot or devised golf ball shooter of some kind and did it, that would be better.



Well, its too late now. Their house has crumbled to dust. I stood at the pillar of music and felt the earth move with each beat. Ravenge is sweet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Boo!



Despite your shenanigans, victory has been had!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Ack!
> 
> Don't do that!



I second the notion.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that. My dad has enough trouble sleeping on his own/ I tend to see him in intervals of 2 to three hours during the night. For some reason he is always in the kitchen when I want to get something to eat or drink.



That sounds like my cat.  Though she usually is by the patio door instead of in the kitchen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> That sounds like my cat.  Though she usually is by the patio door instead of in the kitchen.



Yeah mine too. She's always on the lookout for Charlie our next door neighbors (the ones that still have a house) cat. She like to scream and hiss whenever he gets too close to our patio doors.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah mine too. She's always on the lookout for Charlie our next door neighbors (the ones that still have a house) cat. She like to scream and hiss whenever he gets too close to our patio doors.



Our Housecat likes to go out occasionaly.  She's a big wuss, though she's started chasing rabits on occasion.  She never catches them, just chases them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Our Housecat likes to go out occasionaly.  She's a big wuss, though she's started chasing rabits on occasion.  She never catches them, just chases them.



We have a rabbit in our neighborhood that our cat likes to stalk from inside the house.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We have a rabbit in our neighborhood that our cat likes to stalk from inside the house.



That must lead to them smacking into windows quite often.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> That must lead to them smacking into windows quite often.



No. We only have the one cat. She is pretty smart and has already memorized the layout of the house. She knows when to come to a halt.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No. We only have the one cat. She is pretty smart and has already memorized the layout of the house. She knows when to come to a halt.



Our can does, though I've seen her fail to stop on the back of the couch and fall down behind it once or twice.  Quite funny


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Our can does, though I've seen her fail to stop on the back of the couch and fall down behind it once or twice.  Quite funny



Frity was like that when she was younger, shed scare the life out of my mom everytime she jumped *over* the couch. It was quite funny to watch her tear across the house. She doesn't run so much anymore and is more sociable as I've opened up my heart to her completely and never come off as not wanting her attention.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

My cat, 12 years ago when he was younger, would go nuts trying to get through the windows at squirrels.  Now, he's 17 and an army of rodents marching up to him to offer themselves up as willing sacrifices to him wouldn't even get his attention.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> My cat, 12 years ago when he was younger, would go nuts trying to get through the windows at squirrels.  Now, he's 17 and an army of rodents marching up to him to offer themselves up as willing sacrifices to him wouldn't even get his attention.



Wow. Your cat has had a long life. I sure hope my Fruity lives to be 17 years old.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow. Your cat has had a long life. I sure hope my Fruity lives to be 17 years old.




Yeah...he's old and pretty stove up.  He's got arthritis in his shoulders pretty bad and limps.  He has a tough time jumping up on the couch now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Me either, but that is understandable.  *leers* I would try and hunt you down and do something for you, but I think you might whack me with a bat to many times for me to really enjoy myself anymore.  Plus I am VERY pleased with my gf, although it might be funny just for kicks to try and accost you just for kicks while Richard was around just to see what his reaction would be....course I am evil and all.




 

Don't know what his reaction would be.... besides a "huh?". 

But then he's finally getting over the 4th weekend... the heat on Sat *really* got to him something fierce!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Can I come?!?!  Wait you said Chucky Cheese's, *NOT* a strip club...hmmm...well I have never been to one and I do like to jump into big ball pits at high velocity, can I come and do that?  And then strip?





That'd be funny! And see how long it takes for Bill to pass out from seeing nudity...   

And watch whilst Richard laughs his ass off....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that. My dad has enough trouble sleeping on his own/ I tend to see him in intervals of 2 to three hours during the night. For some reason he is always in the kitchen when I want to get something to eat or drink.




I've had times, when I check email before going to work, seeing Richard online at 3:30, 4:30, 5, 6 in the morning.... when he couldn't sleep. He couldn't sleep one night while here, got chewed out by Mom for having the TV too loud (made it where *she* couldn't sleep), read a book until I was getting ready to walk out the door and then he asked if he could get online.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A friend and I did the same trick but with some Marilyn Manson I had (made great noise!) to deal with some scummy mexicans who liked playing their accordian crap music at loud volume...




You don't like Mexicans?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Our Housecat likes to go out occasionaly.  She's a big wuss, though she's started chasing rabits on occasion.  She never catches them, just chases them.




I've got one cat who almost always stays inside and the rest are outside now... they seem to prefer outside during the summer, inside during the winter.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> My cat, 12 years ago when he was younger, would go nuts trying to get through the windows at squirrels.  Now, he's 17 and an army of rodents marching up to him to offer themselves up as willing sacrifices to him wouldn't even get his attention.





Sounds like my aunt's cat who's about the same age as yours.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> You don't like Mexicans?




Not this particular group. They harassed a friend of mine, seemingly trying to get him to get interested in one of the young girls so they'd have an "excuse" to "get him". I didn't care for their music, especially at high volume; but they didn't bother me, per se. Just him.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not this particular group. They harassed a friend of mine, seemingly trying to get him to get interested in one of the young girls so they'd have an "excuse" to "get him". I didn't care for their music, especially at high volume; but they didn't bother me, per se. Just him.




As is the case with many southern states, we have a very large Latino (mostly Mexican) population now.  My sister and her husband (both bigoted a-holes) are always ranting about them.  They don't bother me at all, and I kinda dig the music.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> As is the case with many southern states, we have a very large Latino (mostly Mexican) population now.  My sister and her husband (both bigoted a-holes) are always ranting about them.  They don't bother me at all, and I kinda dig the music.




This particular friend has had bad luck with them ever since he got jumped by a gang of them when he went to Brownsville, TX... I believe there's more to the story than them jumping him "for craps and giggles" like he says they did.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> This particular friend has had bad luck with them ever since he got jumped by a gang of them when he went to Brownsville, TX... I believe there's more to the story than them jumping him "for craps and giggles" like he says they did.




I agree with Don Henley when he sang

"There are three sides to every story, baby
Yours and mine and the cold hard truth"

I hear stuff like this from my sister and her husband all the time.  It's always someone else trying to cheat them, rob them, or "just do us wrong".  They never, ever see themselves as being part of the problem.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I agree with Don Henley when he sang
> 
> "There are three sides to every story, baby
> Yours and mine and the cold hard truth"
> 
> I hear stuff like this from my sister and her husband all the time.  It's always someone else trying to cheat them, rob them, or "just do us wrong".  They never, ever see themselves as being part of the problem.





That's the way this guy is. Blaming others for his mistakes. It's my aunt's theory that he hates himself is why he lashes out at others. And that he needs to learn to love himself before he can love others. Freaky part? The horoscope for him from a recent TV Guide had that VERY EXACT SAME THING! Only a few days to a week (at the most) after she said it....


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's the way this guy is. Blaming others for his mistakes. It's my aunt's theory that he hates himself is why he lashes out at others. And that he needs to learn to love himself before he can love others. Freaky part? The horoscope for him from a recent TV Guide had that VERY EXACT SAME THING! Only a few days to a week (at the most) after she said it....




I think this one of modern society's greatest problems; people don't take ownership for their own mistakes and shortfalls.  It's always "someone else's fault".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't know what his reaction would be.... besides a "huh?".
> 
> But then he's finally getting over the 4th weekend... the heat on Sat *really* got to him something fierce!



I have no doubt.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> You don't like Mexicans?



Its not that. its that he doesn't like loud accordian music.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I think this one of modern society's greatest problems; people don't take ownership for their own mistakes and shortfalls.  It's always "someone else's fault".





More like his inability to "grow up and take responsibility for one's own actions" moreso than modern society.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More like his inability to "grow up and take responsibility for one's own actions" moreso than modern society.



No doubt. Sometimes your inner child should be allowed to grow up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have no doubt.




Especially when it's nearly killed him (his own words) 3 times. He says he's had heat exhaustion AND heat stroke. Hence why he's more sensitive to the heat (and humidity) than most of us are. And it jack-slapped him right when he walked out the door Sat afternoon and he felt nauseated on the ride down to my sis's house. And then refused, when he admitted he felt like crap, to go inside to the AC. Or to sit down.... it was about a half-hour(!) later that he *finally* went inside, and worried the heck out of my sis and some of her friends....  :\ He finally started to recover once he'd gotten inside out of the heat, but his back and knees had stiffened up badly and afterwards, we had to wander around Walmart for him to "loosen up" (after dropping Mom off at home as she didn't want to wander Walmart).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No doubt. Sometimes your inner child should be allowed to grow up.





There's nothing wrong with being childlike in SOME instances. But not in a case like this!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

That certainly is awkward. Why would someone of that nature refuse to be more comfortable?!  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with being childlike in SOME instances. But not in a case like this!



Yeah.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That certainly is awkward. Why would someone of that nature refuse to be more comfortable?!  :\




He claimed that I told him that "we wouldn't be there long"....  I don't recall if I said that or Mom said that.... So, I'm not gonna admit nor refute that statement. But he coulda still gone inside if he was feeling *that* crappy.... None of us woulda complained... and it wouldn't have freaked the others out, wondering whether or not we'd have had to call the squad to come check him out... or tossed his ass in the pool!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah.




Heck. I used to be a "Toys R Us Kid" until I got to where I couldn't afford to buy anymore toys!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Heck. I used to be a "Toys R Us Kid" until I got to where I couldn't afford to buy anymore toys!



I used to be into toys. Now I prefer books and other things that expand my mind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> or tossed his ass in the pool!



that one way to cool down!   Would have been a shock too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> that one way to cool down!   Would have been a shock too.




Yeah. Probably woulda been too much of one though.... even if he was still fully clothed when we threw him in... it'd have taken me and the two guys there to grab him.   I'd have had to pick his pocket first, as he's got his med stuff in there as to what he's allergic to, drug-wise.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I used to be into toys. Now I prefer books and other things that expand my mind.




I used to get the Star Trek and Star Wars figures until it just got too expensive. Now, like you, I read alot of books.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I used to get the Star Trek and Star Wars figures until it just got too expensive. Now, like you, I read alot of books.



I have a friend that piddles most of his money on Star Wars figures and whines consistently about his computer. I told him to either do something about his computer situation or shut up about it. He hasn't done anything about it yet, but thankfully he keeps his whining to a minimum.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I used to get the Star Trek and Star Wars figures until it just got too expensive. Now, like you, I read alot of books.



Having an open mind makes me about twice as wise as anyone twice my age. Well that and having found inner peace.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have a friend that piddles most of his money on Star Wars figures and whines consistently about his computer. I told him to either do something about his computer situation or shut up about it. He hasn't done anything about it yet, but thankfully he keeps his whining to a minimum.  :\




Richard still buys a few SW figures. He mostly looks for what he "wants" but doesn't get when he's got the piddly amount of money he gets from the VA... And the only "bill" he's got that I know of now is his Dell payment for his comp. He dropped his AOL account when he got denied the disability he applied for the past several years... He was gonna save some of that money but spent it on food and a book he got while he was up here over the 4th of July holiday weekend.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Having an open mind makes me about twice as wise as anyone twice my age. Well that and having found inner peace.




Yup. That and freaking them out with obscure (to them) words that you got out of various books....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That and freaking them out with obscure (to them) words that you got out of various books....



Yeah. I consistently drive my parents barmy like that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Richard still buys a few SW figures. He mostly looks for what he "wants" but doesn't get when he's got the piddly amount of money he gets from the VA... And the only "bill" he's got that I know of now is his Dell payment for his comp. He dropped his AOL account when he got denied the disability he applied for the past several years... He was gonna save some of that money but spent it on food and a book he got while he was up here over the 4th of July holiday weekend.



Sounds like he has monetary impulse control issues like my BF. I really hate it though because everytime he tells me he'll have some money saved up for something we plan to do together, he ends up blowing it on junk the weekend before we are supposed to get together.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. I consistently drive my parents barmy like that.




Or the less intelligent idiots that we end up having to work with....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or the less intelligent idiots that we end up having to work with....



Unfortunately the only income I get is based off of my SSD _and_ having to freaking earn it by doing chores for my parents.    $60/month is ridiculous.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with being childlike in SOME instances. But not in a case like this!




There's a great difference between child-like and child-ish.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds like he has monetary impulse control issues like my BF. I really hate it though because everytime he tells me he'll have some money saved up for something we plan to do together, he ends up blowing it on junk the weekend before we are supposed to get together.




 

Yup. And add in the fact he doesn't get to get out much at all.... there's not anywhere you'd want to go in the small town he lives in.... there's a grocery store, two dollar stores, a drug store, two banks, a post office, two fast food joints (neither of which is a Mickey D's!   ), a small library that he told me was near the convenience store that I haven't seen yet! (must be *that* small of one!) and that's about it.... he has to walk everywhere he goes as his family won't drive him anywhere....   

They don't even speak to me when I go to get him.... except for his younger sister. She's the only one. The only time his mother ever spoke to me was talking about childbirth and the fact that she practically couldn't have anymore after she had him... it was a decade later for the first of the two daughters, 12 years for the second... If she was wanting "sympathy points" from me for that, she was gravely mistaken... The only way she'd get them is to treat him, her only son, with respect.

I just don't want to hear him gripe about being broke at Dragoncon... unless he plans on selling his artwork all weekend.... And I know he's aiming to "game like hell" the weekend... He did that at the last con we were at...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> There's a great difference between child-like and child-ish.




Yup. Some people just don't know the difference... We tend to act child-like at our games... the immaturity shows through on occasion, usually about the time we get guttery...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Unfortunately the only income I get is based off of my SSD _and_ having to freaking earn it by doing chores for my parents.    $60/month is ridiculous.




After paying his bills, Richard may have $30-40 left over per month... out of $108 (less any bank fees he's made to pay. Except for if I get him up here to the bank I go to on a regular basis who allow me to cash his check, using my account #)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Some people just don't know the difference... We tend to act child-like at our games... the immaturity shows through on occasion, usually about the time we get guttery...




mmmmm....guttery.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> There's a great difference between child-like and child-ish.



Thats what I was trying to say.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They don't even speak to me when I go to get him.... except for his younger sister. She's the only one. The only time his mother ever spoke to me was talking about childbirth and the fact that she practically couldn't have anymore after she had him... it was a decade later for the first of the two daughters, 12 years for the second... If she was wanting "sympathy points" from me for that, she was gravely mistaken... The only way she'd get them is to treat him, her only son, with respect.




This is a sad situation, but it's sooooo much like the exact drama my sister's husband is always going on about with his family.  I have made a vow to myself to never again involve myself on any level with people who have this sort of drama in their lives.  I used to date a girl who's family was a complete HBO mini-series of drama, and I made a promise to myself to never, ever, EV-AR do that again.  So when I meet someone now and after getting to know them, as soon as I find out they have any sort of baggage in their background that is ongoing, I distance myself from them.  I don't have the time, patience, or altruism enough to put up with it anymore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I don't have the time, patience, or altruism enough to put up with it anymore.



We all have our own limits.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> mmmmm....guttery.




The gutter is always nice and warm... and cozy until Crothian comes and farts in it again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The gutter is always nice and warm... and cozy until Crothian comes and farts in it again.



At that point it is just reekalicious!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The gutter is always nice and warm... and cozy until Crothian comes and farts in it again.




For the record, let me just say, "Ew."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> For the record, let me just say, "Ew."



Or sinew.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> This is a sad situation, but it's sooooo much like the exact drama my sister's husband is always going on about with his family.  I have made a vow to myself to never again involve myself on any level with people who have this sort of drama in their lives.  I used to date a girl who's family was a complete HBO mini-series of drama, and I made a promise to myself to never, ever, EV-AR do that again.  So when I meet someone now and after getting to know them, as soon as I find out they have any sort of baggage in their background that is ongoing, I distance myself from them.  I don't have the time, patience, or altruism enough to put up with it anymore.




I just don't deal with them at all. If they don't say anything, I sure as heck don't. I just get him and his stuff and leave. Same when I drop him off... He was hoping to get his disability to come through so he can afford to leave them behind in the cow manure they belong and get back on with his life. I just thank God that he didn't turn out like the rest of them... And I'm sure my aunt feels the same way. Heck, I wouldn't even eat his mother's cooking the night I stayed there before the con in Charlotte I gave him a ride to. We went meandering through Monroe and the edge of Charlotte that Thursday afternoon after cashing his check... the bank in Monroe=bunch of jackasses. They wouldn't do the cash check thru my account, even with BOTH of us standing there in front of them! He just wanted to get away for a few hours that day.... even though he was gonna be away from there Friday, Saturday and most of Sunday.... And I got down there to find out that they had a 'major bitch-fit' about me staying there.... wondering where he was gonna "sleep" and all (he's the insomniac and usually stays up all night... he ended up wandering around town at 2AM....). They had a bitch-fit when I brought him up for Star Wars....


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Or sinew.




mmmm...sinew.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> For the record, let me just say, "Ew."




Yeah. Hence why we try to ban Crothian from our gutter. He can have his own gutter to fart in all he wants to.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> At that point it is just reekalicious!





Not to mention oozy by that point!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. Hence why we try to ban Crothian from our gutter. He can have his own gutter to fart in all he wants to.



On McArthur Lane!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not to mention oozy by that point!



Hence my sinew post.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I just don't deal with them at all. If they don't say anything, I sure as heck don't. I just get him and his stuff and leave. Same when I drop him off... He was hoping to get his disability to come through so he can afford to leave them behind in the cow manure they belong and get back on with his life. I just thank God that he didn't turn out like the rest of them... And I'm sure my aunt feels the same way. Heck, I wouldn't even eat his mother's cooking the night I stayed there before the con in Charlotte I gave him a ride to. We went meandering through Monroe and the edge of Charlotte that Thursday afternoon after cashing his check... the bank in Monroe=bunch of jackasses. They wouldn't do the cash check thru my account, even with BOTH of us standing there in front of them! He just wanted to get away for a few hours that day.... even though he was gonna be away from there Friday, Saturday and most of Sunday.... And I got down there to find out that they had a 'major bitch-fit' about me staying there.... wondering where he was gonna "sleep" and all (he's the insomniac and usually stays up all night... he ended up wandering around town at 2AM....). They had a bitch-fit when I brought him up for Star Wars....




My hat's off to you, then.  This is exactly the thing I know longer put up with.  I have my own life with it's travails and won't be part of someone else's troubles anymore.  I ran into an ex-gf last year who found out my wife and I are separated.  She made no bones about the fact she wanted to try again (after 17 years of not speaking to each other).  We talked on the phone a few times (it was nice to catch up) but as soon as she started in on how miserable her life was and how awful her family was to her and the drama with ex-husbands(!), I politely but firmly told her I couldn't help her with these issues and didn't want the burden of having to listen to her.

Ahhh... liberating true-neutral!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> My hat's off to you, then.  This is exactly the thing I know longer put up with.  I have my own life with it's travails and won't be part of someone's else troubles anymore.  I ran into an ex-gf last year who found out my wife and I are separated.  She made no bones about the fact she wanted to try again (after 17 years of not speaking to each other).  We talked on the phone a few times (it was nice to catch up) but as soon as she started in on how miserable her life was and how awful her family was to her and the drama with ex-husbands(!), I politely but firmly told her I couldn't help her with these issues and didn't want the burden of having to listen to her.
> 
> Ahhh... liberating true-neutral!




I think most of it started with being sympathetic towards him when I first met him at out con back in March.... and started talking with him then.... I didn't start really talking to him via IM until a couple of weeks later, checking to see what progress he'd had on the two characters I'd commissioned pics of... And it went from there... Even to the point of trying to get him to leave the place... to go somewhere they couldn't bother him anymore nor stress him out... They're the ones dragging him down, not even helping him with his fight with the VA for his disability money. He is a nice guy, despite all the mess around him.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mostly people like her deserve to be alone... if all they can do is "bitch and moan" all the time....  :\ I'm glad he doesn't do that... I have the guy who doesn't like mexicans who does that alot of the time.... Drives me crazt. Alot. As if I don't have enough to deal with on my own...   He even grumbled to Richard during the SW movie, especially the romantic scenes... Makes me just want to end all contact with him at times, when he's into his bouts of depression and going as far as to insult my gender and slam God for all his probs. And I've heard of NOONE that I know of, Richard included, who would agree with any of that tripe. Hence why I didn't include him into coming up for the 4th like I did for Richard.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mostly people like her deserve to be alone... if all they can do is "bitch and moan" all the time....  :\ I'm glad he doesn't do that... I have the guy who doesn't like mexicans who does that alot of the time.... Drives me crazt. Alot. As if I don't have enough to deal with on my own...   He even grumbled to Richard during the SW movie, especially the romantic scenes... Makes me just want to end all contact with him at times, when he's into his bouts of depression and going as far as to insult my gender and slam God for all his probs. And I've heard of NOONE that I know of, Richard included, who would agree with any of that tripe. Hence why I didn't include him into coming up for the 4th like I did for Richard.




Very wise, indeed.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I took it as 

1) Insulting my gender
2) Insulting my Religion
3) Letting his depression get in the way...

And didn't want it to ruin my weekend. Work already did that, IMO. Not to mention friends and family's weekend as well.... They sure didn't need the negativity around them. I already had one friend who didn't care for the fact that Richard "dominated" the conversations on Sunday... But then Richard is a very sociable guy, he loves to talk to people. And he doesn't get to go out and do that very often. Usually at cons or events like the cookouts... When he got better from the heat, he talked alot with my sister's bf and a friend of her's husband.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I took it as
> 
> 1) Insulting my gender
> 2) Insulting my Religion
> 3) Letting his depression get in the way...




I don't tolerate this, either.  It's about to cause some severe rifts between me and some friends, some of whom I've been friends with for 20 years or more.



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ... But then Richard is a very sociable guy, he loves to talk to people.




As I get older, I am less and less social.  I feel completely out of place at work functions, church functions, and even get togethers with my friends (and my gaming group is made up of entirely of friends I've known for many, many years).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I don't tolerate this, either.  It's about to cause some severe rifts between me and some friends, some of whom I've been friends with for 20 years or more.




I've found I'm less and less tolerant of it as well... Even to the point of actually telling him off on occasion rather than letting it go like I used to.





> As I get older, I am less and less social.  I feel completely out of place at work functions, church functions, and even get togethers with my friends (and my gaming group is made up of entirely of friends I've known for many, many years).




I'm ALOT more social than I was years ago. I've had former classmates comment that "she can talk?!" and be shocked... we only game with friends. Hence why they haven't let Richard in, none know him well and haven't gamed with him, even though he said to me he gamed with one of my DMs (I'm guessing at a con...) at least once. There's some I won't talk to, but there's others I talk alot with... depends on the person and how they act around me, it seems...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm ALOT more social than I was years ago. I've had former classmates comment that "she can talk?!" and be shocked... we only game with friends. Hence why they haven't let Richard in, none know him well and haven't gamed with him, even though he said to me he gamed with one of my DMs (I'm guessing at a con...) at least once. There's some I won't talk to, but there's others I talk alot with... depends on the person and how they act around me, it seems...




In my college days, I was extremely well known and fairly popular because of the absolutely huge and fun parties I'd throw.  I guess I got all that out of my system, because now (as I live alone except for when my son stays with me) I do all I can to make it look like no one's home so people won't drop by unannounced (something I hate).  But now that I have a new car, that'll be harder to hide... LOL


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> In my college days, I was extremely well known and fairly popular because of the absolutely huge and fun parties I'd throw.  I guess I got all that out of my system, because now (as I live alone except for when my son stays with me) I do all I can to make it look like no one's home so people won't drop by unannounced (something I hate).  But now that I have a new car, that'll be harder to hide... LOL





Yup. It's kinda hard to fake not being home with a car parked in the driveway... unless you have a garage....   I don't like unannounced guests either.... Dunno if Mom's the same way, but I've told her when I was going to bring Richard up here... or Brian (the griping one) to stay for a day or two.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds like he has monetary impulse control issues like my BF.




Wait...I'm a little slow on the up-take sometimes... you have a BF?  When did this happen?  I thought just a couple weeks ago you'd posted about not having someone in your life in this capacity?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Wait...I'm a little slow on the up-take sometimes... you have a BF?  When did this happen?  I thought just a couple weeks ago you'd posted about not having someone in your life in this capacity?



Sorry for the confusion. I am guy and I'm not gay, I meant the abbreviation as Best Friend.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Frity was like that when she was younger, shed scare the life out of my mom everytime she jumped *over* the couch. It was quite funny to watch her tear across the house. She doesn't run so much anymore and is more sociable as I've opened up my heart to her completely and never come off as not wanting her attention.



Sami usually just runs around for no reason.  She likes to run between the couch in the front (by the front window) and the pattio door in the back.  Sometimes she just gets squirly.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry for the confusion. I am guy and I'm not gay, I meant the abbreviation as Best Friend.




LOL..ok... maybe there needs to be a different abbreviation for best friend... LOL

Hope you weren't offended!


----------



## Kemrain

Wow. I'm out of date.

Did anything cool happen while I was gone?

- Kemrain the too Lazy to Check for Hirself.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow. I'm out of date.
> 
> Did anything cool happen while I was gone?
> 
> - Kemrain the too Lazy to Check for Hirself.




I spun a chrysalis and cocoon and pupated for a few days, emerging as a rare and exotic moth... wait..no...that didn't happen at all.  Never mind.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow. I'm out of date.
> 
> Did anything cool happen while I was gone?
> 
> - Kemrain the too Lazy to Check for Hirself.



You missed my birthday. Thats all nothing important or anything.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> You missed my birthday. Thats all nothing important or anything.



 Happy birthday, Aeson! That's not unimportant at all. Congratulations. How old are you?

- Kemrian the Congratulatory.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Happy birthday, Aeson! That's not unimportant at all. Congratulations. How old are you?
> 
> - Kemrian the Congratulatory.



I'm 30 now. Over the hill and sometimes under it.


----------



## Kemrain

Glad to find you well at 30. I'm about 7 years and change behind you. Thankfully, I'll never catch up.

- Kemrain the Timed.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Glad to find you well at 30. I'm about 7 years and change behind you. Thankfully, I'll never catch up.
> 
> - Kemrain the Timed.



A morbid thought, you'll catch me when I'm dead.


----------



## Kemrain

No, because even though you'll be dead, your body will continue to age, along with your memory. It seems odd to me, how people seem to think that the dead to not age when I can see no reason to think that way. Oh well.

f you'll excuse me, I need to throw some junk away for my boss. I'll be right back.

- Kemrain the Worked.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry for the confusion. I am guy and I'm not gay, I meant the abbreviation as Best Friend.




Then you'd best spell it out in the future. Avoid confusion like this...   

BF=boyfriend in most societies.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Then you'd best spell it out in the future. Avoid confusion like this...
> 
> BF=boyfriend in most societies.




Yup...it made me blink a couple times.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> LOL..ok... maybe there needs to be a different abbreviation for best friend... LOL
> 
> Hope you weren't offended!



Nope. No offense was taken.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I spun a chrysalis and cocoon and pupated for a few days, emerging as a rare and exotic moth... wait..no...that didn't happen at all.  Never mind.



You sure that didn't happen? I could have sworn that it did!  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You missed my birthday. Thats all nothing important or anything.



Are you kidding?! It certainly is. At least to most human beings.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You sure that didn't happen? I could have sworn that it did!  :\




So these things on my forehead ARE antennae? Schuweeeet!

Outta here, hive!


----------



## Kemrain

I was confused as well. I was all, 'I thought he liked girls' and 'huh' and 'oh well.'

Either way, Fru, you're OK by us.

- Kemrain the Accepting, Even if Frukathka *is* Straight.

Note the Comedy!


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> So these things on my forehead ARE antennae? Schuweeeet!
> 
> Outta here, hive!



 Bye, Cal. Take care of those antennae. I hear they're fragile.

- Kemrain the Mammal, Justthe Same.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> So these things on my forehead ARE antennae? Schuweeeet!



Yepper.



			
				DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Outta here, hive!



Later!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Accepting, Even if Frukathka *is* Straight.



Of course I am.   



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> Note the Comedy!



Duly noted.


----------



## Jdvn1

Foolish Jdvn.  Expecting a normal conversation.  Tsk, tsk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Foolish Jdvn.  Expecting a normal conversation.  Tsk, tsk.



Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Foolish Jdvn.  Expecting a normal conversation.  Tsk, tsk.



 Hey there, JDiv. Check out my new Star Wars game!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=133805

I love playing a shapeshifter.

- Kemrain the Shift-tacularly Shift-tastic!

(I don't show up until page 2, but it's exciting before I get there, too.)

- Kemrain the Full of Hirself.


----------



## Crothian

star wars is always fun.  old schoold d6 or new school d20?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> star wars is always fun.



Star Wars is teh bomb.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry to disappoint.



 I'm glad you disappointed!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow. I'm out of date.
> 
> Did anything cool happen while I was gone?
> 
> - Kemrain the too Lazy to Check for Hirself.




Fru tried to pass himself off as gay and then denied it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hey there, JDiv. Check out my new Star Wars game!
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=133805
> 
> I love playing a shapeshifter.
> 
> - Kemrain the Shift-tacularly Shift-tastic!
> 
> (I don't show up until page 2, but it's exciting before I get there, too.)
> 
> - Kemrain the Full of Hirself.



 I thought your SW game died or something!  I'm glad to see you PbPing!  So cool!

And I think it's d20, Cro


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Star Wars is teh bomb.




is that why the story seems to always blow up??


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm glad you disappointed!



What I meant to say was: I'm sorry _we disappointed you._


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What I meant to say was: I'm sorry _we disappointed you._



 The 'you' was plural, anyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Fru tried to pass himself off as gay and then denied it.



Wrong! What I did was use improper abbreviation.   Now I know better!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> is that why the story seems to always blow up??



Most likely.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wrong! What I did was use improper abbreviation.   Now I know better!




Especially around THIS bunch!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The 'you' was plural, anyway.



Oh, Jaydween *you* think *you* are so smart! I'm not headed towards getting into a debate with *you* over this.

*Please note that each I time I say *you* I am distinctevely refrencing to the poster-person known as Jdvn1.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, Jaydween *you* think *you* are so smart! I'm not headed towards getting into a debate with *you* over this.
> 
> *Please note that each I time I say *you* I am distinctevely refrencing to the poster-person known as Jdvn1.



 Heh.  I really was referring to everyone involved in the conversation, though.  I like to see wacky conversations--to lighten my mood.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh.  I really was referring to everyone involved in the conversation, though.  I like to see wacky conversations--to lighten my mood.




Depends on which conversation earlier you're referring to.... 

If it was picking on Crothian (again!) or something else....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Depends on which conversation earlier you're referring to....
> 
> If it was picking on Crothian (again!) or something else....



 Well, there was one with homosexuality and another with antennae... at least, I'm assuming they weren't the same conversation.  They both seemed to be light-hearted, but what do I know?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, there was one with homosexuality and another with antennae... at least, I'm assuming they weren't the same conversation.  They both seemed to be light-hearted, but what do I know?




Who knows...   

Homosexuals with antennae.... kinkay!   Add in one ooze and it's all set for ultra-kinkay!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Who knows...
> 
> Homosexuals with antennae.... kinkay!   Add in one ooze and it's all set for ultra-kinkay!



 ... Oh, ooze for lubrication makes everything so... ay.  All right.  Moving onwards...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Oh, ooze for lubrication makes everything so... ay.  All right.  Moving onwards...




Crothian: More useful than the average ooze....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Crothian: More useful than the average ooze....



Yogi-esque:
Hey, Boo-Boo....


----------



## Jdvn1

_Moving_
*Onwards*...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> _Moving_
> *Onwards*...



Is there something you'd like to share?


----------



## Jdvn1

Um, not particularly.  

Oh, saw War of the Worlds.
I have five-six characters to make for various roleplaying games.
I'm hoping on teaching someone to play bass guitar so that I might have a band-sort-of thing for bits of the year.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is there something you'd like to share?





His love for his ooze?


----------



## Jdvn1

... Wow, Rystil is 500 posts ahead of me?  Sure, my posting has dropped off, but _500_?  He's definitely posting much higher than 60/day.  I'd guess 70 or 80 at least.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> His love for his ooze?



 I thought we all _already_ love him.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Wow, Rystil is 500 posts ahead of me?  Sure, my posting has dropped off, but _500_?  He's definitely posting much higher than 60/day.  I'd guess 70 or 80 at least.




Time to do some marathon postin', dude!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought we all _already_ love him.





We all do. He's our favorite ooze. Ok. Our ONLY ooze. But STILL.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Time to do some marathon postin', dude!



 I don't have enough time to catch up with him, sadly.  I'm sure I'll make some way in August, though, when RA professes to be more busy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We all do. He's our favorite ooze. Ok. Our ONLY ooze. But STILL.



 Hm, "We all do" seems to have a different connotation here...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, "We all do" seems to have a different connotation here...





Especially for you, it seems...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> His love for his ooze?



Oy! Make one slip up and you're hounded for life!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially for you, it seems...



 I'm just an innocent little construct...


----------



## Darkness

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oy! Make one slip up and you're hounded for life!



 Quickly, get something shiny for use as a distraction.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oy! Make one slip up and you're hounded for life!



 Houndmind?  We just tease each other here, I think.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oy! Make one slip up and you're hounded for life!




Yup...   

Heck. We harassed one player for his comment of "eff the lock!" during the last game session.....   

So, JDVN1 isn't the only one....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> Quickly, get something shiny for use as a distraction.




Not My Precious! He can't have My Precious!![/Gollum]


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oy! Make one slip up and you're hounded for life!



And into unlife.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Houndmind?  We just tease each other here, I think.





::nod:: Yup. That's what we do here: tease people!   

'Tis fun!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> And into unlife.





And then we do Speak With Dead and get you again! And Again!


At least until those damn Pelorites show up and crash the party!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Quickly, get something shiny for use as a distraction.



 You look like you're already distracted there...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You look like you're already distracted there...




I think he's trying to get you to find something to distract _US_....


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm just an innocent little construct...



We have naked pyro lesbians, oozes, constructs, undead and sithy klingon paladins. Did I leave anything out?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup...
> 
> Heck. We harassed one player for his comment of "eff the lock!" during the last game session.....
> 
> So, JDVN1 isn't the only one....



  You have some interesting games there...  and interesting roleplaying opportunities.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> We have naked pyro lesbians, oozes, constructs, undead and sithy klingon paladins. Did I leave anything out?





Makes for one helluva interesting partay!


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You look like you're already distracted there...



 I wouldn't have it any other way. Well, except when I do.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You have some interesting games there...  and interesting roleplaying opportunities.





I think that went into the realm of OOG content there... as the game had ground to a halt by that point.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> And into unlife.



 But zombies don't take jokes very well.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But zombies don't take jokes very well.




Yeah, they just keep coming and coming and coming......


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think he's trying to get you to find something to distract _US_....



 Sorry, I can't think correctly when he looks at me with those eyes...


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But zombies don't take jokes very well.



Not in my game last month. My 4th level cleric opened a door to a room full of zombies and turned them all to dust. It was cool.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I can't think correctly when he looks at me with those eyes...




"Why does it always feel like somebody's watching me?"


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> We have naked pyro lesbians, oozes, constructs, undead and sithy klingon paladins. Did I leave anything out?



 Ambiguous things?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah, they just keep coming and coming and coming......



Tha could explain John Holmes. He was a zombie.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But zombies don't take jokes very well.



 They can be a tough audience. Unless you really know what you're doing, most jokes will, at most, elicit only a groan from them.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ambiguous things?



Oh yeah.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not in my game last month. My 4th level cleric opened a door to a room full of zombies and turned them all to dust. It was cool.




It's nice when a cleric can do that... but it's harder the higher level the cleric and also higher the hit dice on the undead.... 

I had my cleric bash one dracolich into dust with her new "nifty" gauntlet her deity granted her.... after missing it on the first whack... she wasn't used to hitting with a fist, being used to that 5-6ft of greatsword she usually used... (it went flying during the fight!)


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not in my game last month. My 4th level cleric opened a door to a room full of zombies and turned them all to dust. It was cool.



 And they didn't think that was funny?!  That's comedy genious!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> They can be a tough audience. Unless you really know what you're doing, most jokes will, at most, elicit only a groan from them.




The only thing that should do that are well-done puns.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And they didn't think that was funny?!  That's comedy genious!





It's only fun when the bad guy tells the cleric to join him or die and she flips him off. (another of my cleric's "antics")


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But zombies don't take jokes very well.



I' wouldn't come back as a zombie, but as an Eletum. How do I know? I can see into the future!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> They can be a tough audience. Unless you really know what you're doing, most jokes will, at most, elicit only a groan from them.



 Well, lots of my jokes do that anyway.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, lots of my jokes do that anyway.




So do mine. I stink at telling jokes. Even sheep jokes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Why does it always feel like somebody's watching me?"



 Secret admirer?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:
			
		

> They can be a tough audience. Unless you really know what you're doing, most jokes will, at most, elicit only a groan from them.



Or a bony cackle that resonates of stone walls.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So do mine. I stink at telling jokes. Even sheep jokes.



 ... Pardon me while I go into my mantra.

Don't ask people about sheep jokes, don't ask people about sheep jokes...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Secret admirer?




Just as long as it isn't Wacko Jacko.... He'd get smited if I didn't think he'd get a Thriller off it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Pardon me while I go into my mantra.
> 
> Don't ask people about sheep jokes, don't ask people about sheep jokes...




 

Parody song: "Dirty Deeds Done With Sheep"


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And they didn't think that was funny?!  That's comedy genious!



No, one of the other players seemed to get a little pissy when I didn't reveal my character was 4th level until after it was over.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think that went into the realm of OOG content there... as the game had ground to a halt by that point.



 I'm going to take that as a good thing, though...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Pardon me while I go into my mantra.
> 
> Don't ask people about sheep jokes, don't ask people about sheep jokes...



What are these shhep jokes? Dirty deeds done with sheep? (Love that Weird Al song)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm going to take that as a good thing, though...




Yup. The mental image of a certain part of a guy's anatomy in a keyhole was more than one needed to imagine...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> No, one of the other players seemed to get a little pissy when I didn't reveal my character was 4th level until after it was over.





Yeesh. Unless they were 2nd level, it shouldn't have been a big deal.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Parody song: "Dirty Deeds Done With Sheep"



What, like, shoveling manure?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm going to take that as a good thing, though...



There are two sides to every coin. Three coins in a fountain....Each one seeking happiness...


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> No, one of the other players seemed to get a little pissy when I didn't reveal my character was 4th level until after it was over.



"Am I 4th level in character or out of character?  Well, stop asking me."


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. The mental image of a certain part of a guy's anatomy in a keyhole was more than one needed to imagine...



 Hey, I didn't say LARP it!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What are these shhep jokes? Dirty deeds done with sheep? (Love that Weird Al song)




They involve a friend of mine's cleric of Pelor and sheep. And then there's the bit on the altar with a female cleric of Pelor who was his "subordinate" in this small town our party was in one time.... and a female fire giantess, and a female drow who talks to him on a regular basis.... jeez, this guy gets around....!!!   


And then claims he's still virginal....       

I call liar on him!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. The mental image of a certain part of a guy's anatomy in a keyhole was more than one needed to imagine...



That reminds of a strip of Zogonia.....great stuff.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, I didn't say LARP it!





We don't LARP. 'Tis bad for our health and sanity!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They involve a friend of mine's cleric of Pelor and sheep. And then there's the bit on the altar with a female cleric of Pelor who was his "subordinate" in this small town our party was in one time.... and a female fire giantess, and a female drow who talks to him on a regular basis.... jeez, this guy gets around....!!!
> 
> 
> And then claims he's still virginal....
> 
> I call liar on him!



 Why did someone have to ask?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We don't LARP. 'Tis bad for our health and sanity!



 And probably for sheep.  At least, PETA wouldn't be happy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That reminds of a strip of Zogonia.....great stuff.




Sounds more like those guys out of Spaceballs. The guys "combing the desert". Literally. With HUGE ACE combs...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeesh. Unless they were 2nd level, it shouldn't have been a big deal.



A mix of second and third. 

I am the usual DM but I took a break while I wait for The Shackled City Hardcover book. The temp DM told me I could make my character 4th level. I didn't want to reveal it because I didn't want to piss the others off.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We don't LARP. 'Tis bad for our health and sanity!



Too true. Though I'm pretty jaded. I could probably happed upon the Great Cthulhus faces and manage to keep my sanity.

Cthulhu Ftaghn!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And probably for sheep.  At least, PETA wouldn't be happy.




Nope. Even if the cleric did heal the sheep afterwards....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> A mix of second and third.
> 
> I am the usual DM but I took a break while I wait for The Shackled City Hardcover book. The temp DM told me I could make my character 4th level. I didn't want to reveal it because I didn't want to piss the others off.




I think they'd have had a right to be pissed if they'd known...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Too true. Though I'm pretty jaded. I could probably happed upon the Great Cthulhus faces and manage to keep my sanity.
> 
> Cthulhu Ftaghn!




I used my cleric's +37 to her Will Save to keep mine!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Even if the cleric did heal the sheep afterwards....



 Well, there's no _Cure Moderate Insanity_ spell... although you'd probably need a _Heal_ after that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds more like those guys out of Spaceballs. The guys "combing the desert". Literally. With HUGE ACE combs...



Spaceeball One: Have you guys found anything yet?
Tim Russ: We ain't found ****!

My best friend thought It would've been great if Tim Russ had said as playing Tuvok!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Am I 4th level in character or out of character?  Well, stop asking me."



He didn't really ask. I had turned the zombies and then reread the rules and noticed due to my level they were actually destroyed. I said something about it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think they'd have had a right to be pissed if they'd known...



 I'd have offered to make a 3rd level char instead.


----------



## Darkness

Hm, new thread time, I suppose...


----------

